# Sticky  Anything bowhunting/nature related pics



## IClark




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## DaveHawk

Some inspiration to get up early. These were both taken during 2021 duck season..


----------



## Pyme

Sitting at my fly tying bench a few days ago.

It's getting to be more of fly fishing season for me than anything else right now.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## snoman4

This deer seems confused by this hen's actions..taken a few weeks ago. Also a bobcat photograph and two gobblers getting ready to fight.























Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark

Some beautiful sunrises and a curious buck.


----------



## Bisch

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IClark




----------



## Man of Leisure

missing it


----------



## Skipop

Not much to add, but excellent thread idea. I could use a helping of positivity


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## WVbowProud

Teaching my 5 year old to enjoy mud


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Suncrest08

Some pics from my 21’ Illinois trip


----------



## Yooper-travler




----------



## Billy H




----------



## UntouchableNess

It was around 5 years ago that I found a spike shed. With two sons, I ordered a couple of letter opener blades from a German steel company in Solingen. So I completed the first letter opener and gifted it to our eldest son (who was in college at the time).








So the quest for a second spike took much longer than I thought it would. I did find one that might have worked, but the squirrels had started chewing on it. Two weeks ago, I finally got lucky and found a decent spike shed.

























Need to get it to our other son.


----------



## UntouchableNess

I had a trailcam watching a deer trail, but didn't really think too much about it until I pulled the card and spotted this buck that I had passed. I'm in the locust tree that is over his hind quarters. The date is correct, but it was actually two hours earlier in the day.


----------



## UntouchableNess

Guess the use of camouflage is universal?


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## IClark

Out fishing right now....better than cooped up in the house!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

IClark said:


> Out fishing right now....better than cooped up in the house!
> View attachment 7585209


Hope you catch something! Having a cold front run through here now. Thunderstorms like crazy. Dropping us from 85 to the 20’s by the weekend.


----------



## OUTOFLUCKBUCK




----------



## IClark

Had a couple of decent hits but pretty early for resevoir fishing. 37 degrees here today.


----------



## Alaska at heart




----------



## IClark

Mike.Rotch said:


> Hope you catch something! Having a cold front run through here now. Thunderstorms like crazy. Dropping us from 85 to the 20’s by the weekend.


just caught a saugeye and my boy got a small white perch


----------



## IClark

crazy phone sent multiple pics. Sorry


----------



## Alaska at heart




----------



## Mike.Rotch

IClark said:


> just caught a saugeye and my boy got a small white perch
> View attachment 7585237
> View attachment 7585238
> View attachment 7585237
> View attachment 7585238


Now we’re talking! Great job! We’re having it pretty good right now. Spawn time! Water temps between 60-64 degrees.


----------



## spike camp

Pics my buddy took while lion hunting this winter.
The cat out on the branch fell right on top the dogs when the branch broke.
It ran up another tree and that’s when the second cat was first seen.
Probably siblings.
You can tell they’re young because of their small teeth and still visible spots.

The other cat pic was just yesterday.,
Big heavy belly because she was gorging on a deer carcass when the dogs treed her.


----------



## IClark

My boy got his first rabbit this year! What a blast! Rabbit hunting has got to be one of the funnest things to do following deer season.


----------



## IClark




----------



## solohunter

She broke my cart..lol


----------



## solohunter

So if you ever see me post "I live in a gated community with security...."


----------



## ShibiJ




----------



## PSJOFRN19




----------



## BigXX78

Down by the Salmon River, near Shoup, Idaho.


----------



## solohunter

Needless to say I will be checking out what type of tree this is....


----------



## BigXX78

Home!


----------



## slowen




----------



## IClark

Black bear on our property in Southern Ohio


----------



## B.C.B. Outdoors

*2 wolves with my bow*


----------



## IClark

My buck from this past year.


----------



## ruffjason

Fishin and huntin.























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

Some of the reasons I live where I do...


----------



## mn5503




----------



## IClark




----------



## ruffjason

White Pine Lake Utah.

Havasupai. Grand Canyon.
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100




----------



## roosiebull

A few from the last couple weeks


----------



## Woodsman323




----------



## IClark




----------



## ZDC

Probably my favorite trail cam picture

Buck appropriately named Crabs eating under his apple tree.


























The smoky mountains in Tennessee


----------



## roosiebull




----------



## pbuck




----------



## pbuck




----------



## IClark

Monarch my kids watched hatch from his cocoon.


----------



## Flukebelly




----------



## Mdawgpound91

I hope you boys out west realize how blessed you are with that beautiful country. I do love the woods in the East/Northeast but I won't lie in saying I am envious of the mountains and terrain out west. I have yet to ever see it with my own eyes due to lack of expendable cash to travel out there, but one day I will be able to see it! Thanks gents for posting these photos!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## IClark

My two oldest both scored on deer this year. It was my girls first deer ever! I also decided to start doing my own euros to save some money! Lol


----------



## ahunter55

Not in a park, Wild Sheep. There were 7 ewes behind our Motel in S.D. She captured a TON of photos.





















. My wife is a photographer & we "try" to do road trips just for her. Some around our home within walking of the Mississippi River (Ill., Ia border) & others, like this, out of state.


----------



## ahunter55

My Son & 2 G-Sons Archery 2021 season at home (no Bucks but great table fare-4 Does total) & then a fun off season Wild Hog family adventure for my son & his boys (2 of my G-sons & their first out of state & 1st hog hunt). We "are" an archery/bowhunting family. 4 days, 6 hogs. AND we love fishin







g too.


----------



## IClark

Some more random pics. I can share stuff like this all day! I love seeing other parts of our country and all the good stuff we get to enjoy!


----------



## solohunter

Fire poker made out of the "Unicorn", named the buck that because he sported this thing which almost laid flat atop his head. He has stoked many a fire....


----------



## ZDC




----------



## ZDC




----------



## 25ft-up

There's a good river by me for carp, but that's bigger than any I've seen. Now I've got the itch to go try it


----------



## BucksNBulls

Called a little button buck into my Turkey Decoys last season. Kinda cool.


----------



## ahunter55

My yard. Love it.


----------



## Rodmor80




----------



## Rodmor80




----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> There's a good river by me for carp, but that's bigger than any I've seen. Now I've got the itch to go try it


Lucky I was catfish fishing that day so I had the rods with the 25 lb line ( it's fun because the pond is a 5 minute walk away, plus who doesn't like to watch a big 10- 20 lb cat hit a bluegill) 

I don't normally go for carp unless I see them hitting the surface. 

Threw some bread ( take some bread with me if I see them hitting the surface) on a 2/0 circle hook and it hit it immediately. Unfortunately I didn't have a scale but I would say around 20lbs. 

Crazy enough I have hooked a few that broke line 😂 
Maybe sometime I'll go with some heavy gear and see if I can get a big one.


----------



## Billy H

ahunter55 said:


> Not in a park, Wild Sheep. There were 7 ewes behind our Motel in S.D. She captured a TON of photos.
> View attachment 7585805
> View attachment 7585806
> View attachment 7585809
> . My wife is a photographer & we "try" to do road trips just for her. Some around our home within walking of the Mississippi River (Ill., Ia border) & others, like this, out of state.


 Great post,, Post reminds me of one time we were on a road trip in South Dakota on our motorcycles, somewhere around Custer. We were on a road with a really steep bank on our right. I spotted some sheep and pointed up to them. After a couple minutes I noticed my friend and his wife were no longer behind us. I turned back and found them picking up their bike. His wife leaned out so hard to get a pic of the sheep they fell over😂


----------



## IClark

Gotta be some more good pics out there!


----------



## IClark

Here is our hunting camp.


----------



## ZDC




----------



## ZDC

The cat in the first picture is alive, it's just playing dead


----------



## pbuck

Sunrise lit the sky on fire in Jan. 










Shovel off the old Gem of Egypt power shovel in the Egypt valley Ohio public hunting grounds 










Seward AK area
































































Near Red Lodge MT.


----------



## pbuck

Turkey in downtown Boston 





































Family friend Capt. Bob’s boat. The Legend


----------



## Alaska at heart

Clutch of turkey eggs while hunting last spring....








View from a popup blind with Avian-X hen deke last spring....









Sitting in my buddy's ladderstand last October....hopeful....


----------



## Alaska at heart

The men-folk taking a hike last summer....I'm in the lead, my son, grandson and son-in-law...past my Reveal cell cam


----------



## ahunter55

Billy H said:


> Great post,, Post reminds me of one time we were on a road trip in South Dakota on our motorcycles, somewhere around Custer. We were on a road with a really steep bank on our right. I spotted some sheep and pointed up to them. After a couple minutes I noticed my friend and his wife were no longer behind us. I turned back and found them picking up their bike. His wife leaned out so hard to get a pic of the sheep they fell over😂


My son in law & Daughter are Bikers & road all those places last summer in S.D...


----------



## IClark




----------



## graycm84




----------



## Billy H

ahunter55 said:


> My son in law & Daughter are Bikers & road all those places last summer in S.D...


 Lots of good roads in that area for bikes. I’ve done some pretty extensive coast to coast rides. Tons of pics but before we all had cell phones . My pics are old school film.


----------



## BowLI

Only had a phone that day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Tough doe…


----------



## 25ft-up

...


----------



## 25ft-up

Just getting warmed up


----------



## pbuck

You think you have some nice pics then THIS guy ^^^ shows up. Lol!! [emoji12]

Edit…

And this guy [emoji116]lol!!


----------



## ruffjason

Love shooting my camera almost as much as i love shooting my bow.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason

Spendin time with my son.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

ruffjason said:


> Love shooting my camera almost as much as i love shooting my bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Keep it up! Love the pics!


----------



## wolfseason

There’s elk on that mountain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Walking over a rock, I heard a baby cry. Under the rock was mom and cub(s)


----------



## mn5503

Great pics as usual 25


----------



## 25ft-up

mn5503 said:


> Great pics as usual 25


Thank you! Just started getting into 2012 pics. Have 10 more years to go. Wish there were digital cameras when I first started taking pics. Have a box full of Kodak moments someplace


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Finally getting some cooler weather to walk. Found one off this buck yesterday evening. Public land. Most bucks are still toting both sides.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## pirogue53

Says the C00N to the buck, “you come any closer, and I’ll break your other G3”


----------



## pirogue53

Says the C00N to the buck, “you come any closer, and I’ll break your other G3”


----------



## pirogue53

Western Rattlesnake in AZ. Venom is twice as strong as Western Diamondback Rattlesnake


----------



## ahunter55

A few Mississippi River critters on the Ia/Il border 15 min walk from our home.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mdawgpound91

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7585640
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585647
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585656
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585659
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585661
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585677
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585678
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585683
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7585693


I know that waterfall!!! Glen Onoko falls in Jim Thorpe?


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Fireprojectile




----------



## 25ft-up

Had a hitch hiker on my bow. Must have fallen in love with the camo on the arrows


----------



## Alaska at heart

A rare ringneck pheasant sighing late last fall from my Reveal cell cam...








Same Reveal cell cam, but a sneaky little fox cruising through...


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## IClark

My pics aren't as purdy but hey I'll keep posting till I run out! Lol


----------



## IClark

Some pics from a friend of mine taken on his place.


----------



## Alaska at heart

With all the bickering and angst on some other current threads, it is very apparent who come to enjoy and contribute. Thanks for starting this thread ....enjoying it greatly. I can see I need to carry my camera in the woods more, but trail cam pix are fun too.


----------



## 25ft-up

Mdawgpound91 said:


> I know that waterfall!!! Glen Onoko falls in Jim Thorpe?


Correct. Hiked up there a few times and rode the rail trail. Nice area around Jim Thorpe. Will run into more pics of the falls as I progress through the pics.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Aspade17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdawgpound91

25ft-up said:


> Correct. Hiked up there a few times and rode the rail trail. Nice area around Jim Thorpe. Will run into more pics of the falls as I progress through the pics.


Thats where I am from. Born and raised in that area!


----------



## solohunter

Me jumping off a jack up boat, I didn't like using the ladder and safety wise we weren't supposed to jump, but in reality I am in perfect form looking straight at the horizon all the way down. If you looked down you'd more than likely flip over, or go face first, which wasn't fun. I was diving a Kirby Morgan Superlite 27, though I would borrow if someone had a Miller bronze hat. I am working on what I believe was the first Rigs to Reef program, which was dismantling and setting a Freeport MacMoran series of platforms. I included a link to an industry article about the project. It was awesome to actually be there working there for the entire project and help set the last buoy, as well as others. So if you are ever fishing the gulf, you can punch in the Lat/Long and I bet the fishing is great there now. If you encounter a buoy, one of my topside jobs was welding the LARGE shackle pins in place so it wouldn't back out, though some of the originals may be gone due to hurricanes. The concrete blocks to which they attached to were approx 6'x6' and 2' thick, for a better weld I found laying on my left side gave me a great position and angle. My underwater tasks varied, seem like a lot of jack hammering the concrete off a leg of the platform so the next guy could Broco torch/burn through the leg and leave about a 8-12 coupon, to which then a tug could pull up and push it over. We all would sometimes give depth readings at the structure to make sure the cover was a minimum of 40'. Fun project, though tough heavy work, good pay. It is nuts that oil and gas production companies or other types of production get a bad rap, you all probably get my meaning given the shutdowns here, when in fact those companies are more consciousness of the environment and well being of the wildlife. Even on this project we were briefed about the protected green turtles and the necessity of reporting sighings around the rigs to make sure or at least try not to harm them, clearing them away when setting the topside, pushing the legs etc.








Louisiana’s ‘Rigs to Reefs’ program is a win-win for industry the Gulf


While in its essence an environmental solution, the practice of converting offshore platforms into artificial reefs is usually a matter of financial common sense. Number crunchers working for oil and gas companies weigh a host of factors when determining if a decommissioned platform is better...




www.1012industryreport.com


----------



## lovetohunt93




----------



## IClark




----------



## hrtlnd164




----------



## Rodmor80




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## mn5503

Some old homebrew trail cam pics. I miss those days...


----------



## mn5503

Some more on the North Shore, Devils Track River...


----------



## IClark

Just a few more


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## ahunter55

Billy H said:


> Lots of good roads in that area for bikes. I’ve done some pretty extensive coast to coast rides. Tons of pics but before we all had cell phones . My pics are old school film.


Old school film is the best..


----------



## ahunter55

Nothing beats a fun day of competition with friends & family regardle










































ss of local or National level.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## cday34




----------



## talon1961




----------



## DeathFromBelow




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Dustin Clays




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## cougarIIInow

P


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’m loving the contributions here, some amazing talent!!


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## IClark




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## JP72




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## JP72




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## CraayyZ




----------



## CraayyZ




----------



## Mike.Rotch

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fireprojectile




----------



## Fireprojectile




----------



## IClark




----------



## ruffme




----------



## ruffme




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraayyZ




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## DeathFromBelow

View attachment 7588813


----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H




----------



## solohunter




----------



## Mathias




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mathias




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## pbuck

My good friend and I take our boats on morning pic taking cruises on the Ohio river. The wood duck pic is one of my all time favs.


----------



## DeathFromBelow




----------



## pbuck

All from on the Ohio river.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Just made my way past an eagles nest while shedhunting.


----------



## 25ft-up

DeathFromBelow said:


> View attachment 7589342


Is that a boykin pup?


----------



## NC Archer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Dustin Clays




----------



## 25ft-up

Real meaning of fighting over s--t


----------



## Mathias

DeathFromBelow said:


> View attachment 7589342


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## DeathFromBelow

25ft-up said:


> Is that a boykin pup?


Oh yeah. That’s Barney the Boykin. He’s a hammer on the dove field. I trained retrievers for a long time until my real job got in the way. I’d pick Boykins over any other breed.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Mike.Rotch

My boy was looking bored on the couch a couple hours ago. So i geared him up and took him out. He had a blast and got a couple finds! Dead head and a shed. He actually found a dead shed buck, also.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Aspade17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread is GREAT!!! As those who know me can tell, this thread inspired me to take a little walk down memory lane. Hard to believe that Ty will be 19 in a month and Camille is 16 now....WOW!!!!! Where does the time go????


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Dustin Clays




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## DeathFromBelow




----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer

I know some members don't really experience "camp", but it can be a magical place to connect, unwind and build memories.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## IClark

More random pics of our outdoor life.


----------



## IClark




----------



## 8025952




----------



## DeathFromBelow




----------



## DeathFromBelow

This is best thread on AT in the last 10 years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don’t know, it definitely one of the better ones, but the Hey Smokers thread might be the best….that thing is FULL of helpful and inspiring tips.


----------



## ahunter55

Istandalone said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What name is this? Never seen one b/4.


----------



## Istandalone

ahunter55 said:


> What name is this? Never seen one b/4.


It's a walking stick.


----------



## IClark

Istandalone said:


> It's a walking stick.


I think he's referring to the snake.....here in ohio we have one with a white ring and we just call them a ring snake. .


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Istandalone

ahunter55 said:


> What name is this? Never seen one b/4.


Sorry. We just call them ringneck snakes. Diadophis punctatus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull




----------



## roosiebull




----------



## roosiebull

I’m


----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## muzzleblast525

Just a few























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzleblast525

Life









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Istandalone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraayyZ

Pictures from my homeland in Poland, a change of pace.


----------



## Lakeshirt

Our driveway. I could only get 2 of the 5 in the pic.


----------



## IClark




----------



## Jamey Knight




----------



## Tlohnek




----------



## mod-it

Favorite summer activity. 










A nice bull still in velvet. 








Prettiest blond phase black bear I’ve ever seen. It is about 5 in this picture. I’m fairly certain it is a sow. It will be 8 this year, hope to get another daylight pic of it this year.


----------



## Fp1499

Few fish from last summer. Ready for warm weather.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Traff




----------



## MNmike




----------



## Lakeshirt

One of our Josie.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got Banjo a new tracking collar today. Of course we had to take it for a spin! Didn’t think we were going to get out because a bad thunderstorm rolled in. However, it left as quick as it came! Was cool to watch him work on the map. See his exact location at all times! Can’t put a price on peace of mind.

glad to see y’all are keeping the thread alive.


----------



## MNmike

Did you run into supply issues to get the tracker?
My tritronics 550 was on backorder for almost 3 months.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

MNmike said:


> Did you run into supply issues to get the tracker?
> My tritronics 550 was on backorder for almost 3 months.


 Not for the most part. I ordered from Bass Pro. It’s a Dogtra Pathfinder. I ordered Tuesday morning. Paid for next day delivery. Received yesterday. 24 hours from ordering, it was at my house.

i can say, Bass Pro/Cabelas was the only stock i could find. Even Dogtra themselves were out of stock.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

Called this jake in to 5 feet away on the side of me using just vocal clucks and hiding behind a berm. He started coming from another 300yds up the pipeline from where he is in the first pic


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Alaska at heart

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7592178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592179
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592180
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592181
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592182
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592183
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592184
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592186
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592185
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592187


All things fungi.....very nice compliation of things encountered in the woods to a discerning eye.


----------



## Alaska at heart

25ft-up said:


> Called this jake in to 5 feet away on the side of me using just vocal clucks and hiding behind a berm. He started coming from another 300yds up the pipeline from where he is in the first pic
> 
> View attachment 7592192
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592193
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592194
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592195
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592196
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592197
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592198
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592199
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592200
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592202


Mr. Stubbybeard Jake thought he had it going on that day.....  Great pix!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## UntouchableNess




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## clinger

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7588940
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588941
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588942
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588944
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588945
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588946
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588948


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## clinger

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7588940
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588941
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588942
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588944
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588945
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588946
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588948


Nicely done on the hummers!


DeathFromBelow said:


> View attachment 7589342





DeathFromBelow said:


> View attachment 7589342


He's a cutie.


----------



## clinger

12-Ringer said:


> View attachment 7589509
> 
> View attachment 7589508
> 
> View attachment 7589507
> 
> View attachment 7589506
> 
> View attachment 7589505
> 
> View attachment 7589503
> 
> View attachment 7589502
> 
> View attachment 7589504


Beary Beary nice!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## clinger

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7590131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7590132
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7590133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7590134
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7590136


Nice!


----------



## clinger

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7592178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592179
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592180
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592181
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592182
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592183
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592184
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592186
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592185
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592187


Nicely done!


----------



## Yoder




----------



## 12-Ringer

Which micro/ macro lenses are you guys using for those close-ups?


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## clinger

IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.





IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.


Best posts ever!!!


IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.





IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.


Great posts.


----------



## Yoder

12-Ringer,Extension tubes will get you close with your existing lenses. Taken with a Canon 55-250mm and extension tube.


----------



## 25ft-up

12-Ringer said:


> Which micro/ macro lenses are you guys using for those close-ups?


Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L macro IS USM, or 300mm f/4 L IS USM. Have to shoot from 7' away with the 300mm unlike the 100mm macro where I can have the lens inches away. Can also crop in an editing program to get even closer, but the focus of the photo has to be right on and it also brings out any noise in the pic


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few I posted earlier, but cropped …. Not quite as clean, but something I hadn’t really previously considered


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 12-Ringer

Good to know you might be 7' from those snakes (lol)😆😅😂🤣


----------



## graycm84




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

12-Ringer said:


> Good to know you might be 7' from those snakes (lol)😆😅😂🤣


I'll be getting to some better ones. Into 2016 now


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## pbuck

Since it’s almost that time….A few screen grabs from a couple of my vids 































If you zoom in on the head you’ll see the incoming bullhead.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## pbuck

D’oh!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## MNmike




----------



## MNmike

May happen anytime soon...


----------



## MNmike

And these won't be far behind...


----------



## MNmike

1st bird with the new 22..


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## IClark

Came down to our southern ohio property today. Things are looking good!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## MNmike

Smoke from last years fires.


----------



## MNmike




----------



## MNmike

Good old days, before the wolf pack.


----------



## jacobh

My dad,son,and pup. Bird hunting is my new obsession


----------



## Mohegan




----------



## Gruder

Pyme said:


> Sitting at my fly tying bench a few days ago.
> 
> It's getting to be more of fly fishing season for me than anything else right now.
> 
> View attachment 7585069
> 
> [/QUOTE
> nice pyme, that fly will catch about any freshwater fish


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## WVbowProud

Working on the new hunting land, log walking with the youngin


----------



## Mohegan




----------



## Mohegan

View attachment 7593260


----------



## DaveHawk

Soup's almost ready!


----------



## Billy H

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7592551


 Have seen that when you posted before. Postcard pic if I ever saw one. Very nice.


----------



## Zar2120

2 pretty cool pics I took on a trip out west a few years ago


----------



## IClark




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## Backstrapnfrank

1 of the best threads I’ve seen on AT. 25 ft up, you have some real talent thank you for sharing. Seeing the mushroom pics brings me back to when I was young. That was my dads off season passion. And to all that have contributed, thank you for sharing. 
I can add a few of my own favorite pics:


----------



## Backstrapnfrank




----------



## Backstrapnfrank




----------



## Backstrapnfrank




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

Makeshift ladder into crotch paid off. The tree is in the upper right corner of second pic.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## pbuck

I think 25 ft. tilted this thread. My AT app keeps crashing when I try to scroll back. [emoji15]


----------



## 25ft-up

pbuck said:


> I think 25 ft. tilted this thread. My AT app keeps crashing when I try to scroll back. [emoji15]


Only a few more years of pics to go through to get to the present, and I haven't taken as many lately.

Almost forgot about all the cellphone pics too.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## IClark




----------



## graycm84

View attachment 7593830



25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7592867
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592868
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592871
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592872
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592873
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7592874





25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7593088
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593091
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593093
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593092
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593094
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593096
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7593097


what camera are you using? You have some really good pictures.


----------



## 25ft-up

graycm84 said:


> View attachment 7593830
> 
> 
> 
> what camera are you using? You have some really good pictures.


 Started out with Canon rebel, then was using a Canon 7D. They upgraded it to a 7D mach ll and I was going to get a 7D mach lll when they came out but they discontinued the 7D line, so I went with the new 90D a couple years ago. Don't think I got to any of the pics from that yet. Wishing I had gotten the 7D ll instead. Miss having some of the features on the 7D. Good lenses make a big difference in the clarity and color, too.


----------



## graycm84

Awesome photos! I am just using a GoPro 10 for pictures and videos, I know I am not going to get that type of quality but it’s fun capturing some moments in the woods.


----------



## 25ft-up

graycm84 said:


> Awesome photos! I am just using a GoPro 10 for pictures and videos, I know I am not going to get that type of quality but it’s fun capturing some moments in the woods.


Wanted to cut down on weight last year so I only took the cellphone for pics. I missed having the DSLR even though the opportunities to use it don't come too often. Going back to carrying it. At least the 90D plastic body is much lighter than the metal 7D.


----------



## graycm84

Super crisp and detailed!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## kevinpse

Here's some randoms



















































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## graycm84




----------



## 25ft-up

graycm84 said:


> View attachment 7594072
> 
> View attachment 7594073
> 
> View attachment 7594071


 Where is that?


----------



## graycm84

25ft-up said:


> Where is that?


Banff National Park


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Marlin1938

Pics from Africa , BC


----------



## Marlin1938

More pics


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Went for a short walk this morning. Banjo and i found what looked to be a solid buck bedding area. I was like, “there has to be sheds here”. When i look over and Banjo is standing over this guy.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

*Cat chasing a dog*


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## PilotBill

My daughter just learning and a father son 10 ring.


----------



## graycm84




----------



## PilotBill

Stuff we enjoy.


----------



## graycm84




----------



## Mohegan

Riding the storm out


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## graycm84




----------



## full moon64

A friend I know from taking pictures at races we ran,,,amazing talent....








Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
13m

Bald Eagle with its talons just entering the water to grab a fish. If you zoom in you can see part of the fish—it’s the small white spot in water by its left talons. Conowingo Dam December 2021


----------



## Gatorgar247




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## graycm84

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7596323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7596324


No problem following that blood trail


----------



## IClark




----------



## Rodmor80

Male carpenter bee. Fun fact they dont sting only the all black females do.


----------



## kickedaside05

Some random pictures.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

With the non stop heat and green up full swing, not much to do besides hit the river with the yak. Water temps in the high 60’s. Spawn has set in well. Ended up just riding around (i have a motor on the kayak haha) and checking out public hunting lands.


----------



## graycm84




----------



## IClark




----------



## graycm84




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## lowg08




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## full moon64

Friends pic.....













Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
3m

Eastern Screech Owl blending in. Sanibel Island, FL March 2022


----------



## Istandalone

Hey little buddy. First Bass of the year. Fly rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhtc53

Just a few shots from this weekends archery shoot


----------



## bojangles808

sheep country


----------



## PSJOFRN19




----------



## 25ft-up

Inherited over 100 lbs of my fathers arrowheads and other Indian stones, in old coffee cans and boxes. Framed the better points, cleaned and reorganized the rest


----------



## IrishDave




----------



## ahunter55

............


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Friends pic.....
> View attachment 7598651
> 
> 
> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 3m
> 
> Eastern Screech Owl blending in. Sanibel Island, FL March 2022


 another by Jack


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## ahunter55

A few critters along the Mississippi River near our Iowa/Illinois border & more.




























.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Cnc Jay

the elk came to visit our campsite.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Cnc Jay

25ft-up you take awesome photos.


----------



## 25ft-up

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 25ft-up

Censored a woodpecker pic. Seriously woke!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mocollagehtr

Here's a few of my favorites. I loke to take pictures 😁


----------



## Mocollagehtr




----------



## Mocollagehtr

Sunset


----------



## Mocollagehtr




----------



## Mocollagehtr




----------



## Mocollagehtr




----------



## Mocollagehtr




----------



## Mocollagehtr




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## BGM51

Couple bucks from years past
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## PSJOFRN19

Spring 2021 in our back yard.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Friends pic.....
> View attachment 7598651
> 
> 
> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 3m
> 
> Eastern Screech Owl blending in. Sanibel Island, FL March 2022


another


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## t-maxx

Flinging some lighted nocks in the back yard.


----------



## graycm84




----------



## ahunter55

Yes, I have 8 family members that are in some form of archery (soon to be 10). Shooting tgts & or bowhunting also. Wonder why??? These do not, yet. Sadly, the last photo is of my 12 yr old G-Daughter that was killed last April 24th in a freak accident (age 12). She had asked me to teach her Archery this year.. A very difficult year & time coming for the family soon. But, I have to move forward for ALL my other kids & G-kids and make things the best possible..On a high note,last season my 22 yr old G-son tagged 2 Does & 2 Hogs, My 17 yr old G-son tagged a Doe & 2 Hogs & my son tagged a Doe & 2 Hogs.. They all outdid Dad/G-Pa. I have done a good job teaching. "my opinion". Now, summer will bring 3D fun outings & they are ALL out to beat G-Pa. 2 new shooter G-Daughtes will be joining that group..I am truly blessed.


----------



## jstephens61

Had a pond put in last year behind the house. Doesn’t look like much, but the dam is 35’ tall to the overflow. Filling up nicely.
Plan on planting a few persimmon trees along the north side of the water next to the timber.
Already had deer, turkeys and a couple Canadians checking it out.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> another
> View attachment 7602046



Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
2m

Osprey J.N. “Ding” Darling National Wildlife Refuge Sanibel Island, FL March 2022


----------



## IClark

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7602806
> Had a pond put in last year behind the house. Doesn’t look like much, but the dam is 35’ tall to the overflow. Filling up nicely.
> Plan on planting a few persimmon trees along the north side of the water next to the timber.
> Already had deer, turkeys and a couple Canadians checking it out.


Did the Canadians enter legally? 🤔


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## 25ft-up

Grandkids caught the pond's big one.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

A few snaps from today on the kayak. For some reason a few photos will not upload.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## IClark




----------



## Gatorgar247




----------



## Gatorgar247

Deer camp pictures..


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

Found these today


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer pics...friend of mine


----------



## Mike.Rotch

My pup “helping” me with a little buck i shot a few years ago. Just came across it.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got out after some toms yesterday evening. Was nice to be out, heard some gobbling at dark, but unsuccessful otherwise!


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> another
> View attachment 7602046


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7607494


Photo"s are by a friend Jack Kromer


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## graycm84




----------



## IClark

Some more fresh caught trout.


----------



## IClark




----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7607494


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## WVbowProud

FIL just got this year's mount back. 144 and change


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I’ve had worse evenings! Hard to beat a little lake time to end a work day.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7609099


----------



## IClark

Doesn't matter if it's big or small my youngest just loves fishing......as long as they're biting of course! Lol!


----------



## oldknees




----------



## WVbowProud

Purchased some land bordering Public, glad to see some wildlife is using it! Plenty of work to do but super thankful to have a piece of land with my name on it.


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## oldknees




----------



## Cst018

Few from this past season


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graycm84




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## NockedOnTarget

Can't remember if I posted these already.


----------



## oldknees




----------



## BaseCampHunt

Me sneaking in on a November elk hunt


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7607494


weird ,,Ol boy was so proud of his 2021 rack that he kept it around. friends pic


----------



## graycm84

BaseCampHunt said:


> Me sneaking in on a November elk hunt


Did you get a shot off?


----------



## ahunter55

All taken in My yard 3 winters ago & next to the Deck.. For you baiters & feeder people, They LOVE BIRD SEED.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> weird ,,Ol boy was so proud of his 2021 rack that he kept it around. friends pic
> View attachment 7612293



Michael Lee - Backwoods Life®

@BackwoodsLife

Would you have tagged a gobbler like this?


----------



## ahunter55

full moon64 said:


> Michael Lee - Backwoods Life®
> @BackwoodsLife
> 
> Would you have tagged a gobbler like this?
> 
> View attachment 7612953


If legal in the state, yes...Deer, no.


----------



## IClark

ahunter55 said:


> If legal in the state, yes...Deer, no.


Why not a deer? What's the difference if it's a deer or turkey? They're both animals and both somewhat rare.


----------



## IClark

I think I already posted this but if I get a chance at a special animal I'll take it as well as do everything I can to enjoy it and preserve the memory.


----------



## ahunter55

IClark said:


> Why not a deer? What's the difference if it's a deer or turkey? They're both animals and both somewhat rare.


I really don't have a good answer. I guess I have a soft spot for deer compared to other critters.


----------



## oldknees




----------



## oldknees

Me too.


----------



## NockedOnTarget




----------



## roosiebull

Last couple days


----------



## oldknees




----------



## roosiebull

Last week solo trip in the blue mountains


----------



## IClark

IMG 20160315 124245358




__
IClark


__
Dec 19, 2017












  








504 MMS 1440282188 attachment1 0822151819a




__
IClark


__
Dec 19, 2017


----------



## IClark

20170418 103603




__
IClark


__
Dec 19, 2017












  








20161124 153518




__
IClark


__
Nov 25, 2016


----------



## IClark

20161105 082752 001




__
IClark


__
Nov 22, 2016












  








20161101 093814




__
IClark


__
Nov 2, 2016












  








100 2551




__
IClark


__
Nov 22, 2016












  








SUNP0006




__
IClark


__
Sep 20, 2015


----------



## IClark

20111028112258




__
IClark


__
Feb 12, 2013







My first buck with a bow. I believe it was 2009.


----------



## IClark




----------



## ahunter55

We had a very sad gathering today. It has been 1 year today our little Ilah was made an Angel (one of our grand children).. She had asked me to teach her to shoot & go with me to 3Ds for fun. She was 12. I'm having a tournament shirt made with these photos so I can fulfill the request. The hardest thing today was seeing my kids grieve & I was unable to take the pain away.


----------



## graycm84




----------



## oldknees




----------



## Eric W

A day at the trap range


----------



## Eric W




----------



## Eric W




----------



## Eric W




----------



## ruffme




----------



## ruffme




----------



## ruffme




----------



## ahunter55

The weather is breaking & again a summer of anticipated fun. Photographing our awesome wildlife, Competing & slinging arrows with friends & family. Being the G-parent watching our G-kids doing their fun things & wetting a line whenever possible. Cherish it all my friends as tomorrow is not guaranteed & life passes quickly. I have my calendar marked for the "BIG" archery competitions I plan to attend & even a few registrations paid. I have most of the G-kids assorted sports schedules & dates I will be on the sidelines yelling, keep your eye on the ball or some chit. My G-kids definitely know I am there to support them. I'll be at a few dirt bike rallies too. I have a G-son that is a terror on a dirt bike.. I try to live life to the fullest. Oh, I love taking the G-kids fishing too & plans are for a few overnight, tent camps along the Big Mississippi. I am truly blessed & I credit that to the man upstairs. He see's that I have "just enough".


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## full moon64

my friend Jack pic


----------



## WVbowProud

Clearing for future food plot


----------



## 25ft-up

full moon64 said:


> my friend Jack pic
> View attachment 7618058


Watched one yesterday hitting the water for trout while I was in the kayak fishing for trout. First time I got to see it in person. Wish I had taken the camera, but I did catch my limit before it did.


----------



## Daduate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> my friend Jack pic
> View attachment 7618058


----------



## full moon64




----------



## ahunter55

full moon64 said:


> My wife is a photographer too & you captured a great one here.
> View attachment 7618883


----------



## IrishDave




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7619254


Don't get me started on flowers. This thread will never end


----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> Don't get me started on flowers. This thread will never end


I have just recently really fell in love with them. Always thought they were pretty but the more I am out in nature the more I appreciate their color and vibrance. Good grief I sound like a hippy lol


----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> I have just recently really fell in love with them. Always thought they were pretty but the more I am out in nature the more I appreciate their color and vibrance. Good grief I sound like a hippy lol


Might lose our man cards. Oh WTH, a few that fit the season


----------



## WVbowProud

I've seen some pretty tough hombres with flower tattoos so I'm not too worried about it 🤣


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7618883









Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4m

The new lawn service showed up today in our yard and applied the 'weed and feed' treatment.







5/2/22


----------



## 25ft-up

I need a new lawn service too. Mine doesn't seem to be working


----------



## ahunter55

25ft-up said:


> I need a new lawn service too. Mine doesn't seem to be working
> 
> View attachment 7619716


Love these kind of critter pics.. We have Squirrels that do this on our deck & sometimes fawns in the back yard..


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Fishing trip this evening. Got a photo of a juvenile eagle also, didn’t come out well so i wont post. But he was so cool.


----------



## WVbowProud

Mike.Rotch said:


> Fishing trip this evening. Got a photo of a juvenile eagle also, didn’t come out well so i wont post. But he was so cool.
> View attachment 7619840
> 
> View attachment 7619842
> 
> View attachment 7619841


That turtle living hard ain't he


----------



## Mike.Rotch

WVbowProud said:


> That turtle living hard ain't he


No kidding! I was shocked when i got around to that side of him. He couldn’t care less that i was there, though! Wonder what got ahold of him.


----------



## 25ft-up

Turtles are tough. This one looks like it was living without a face since birth. It had no idea I was right there. No eyes or nose.


----------



## IClark




----------



## Eric W




----------



## oldknees




----------



## ZDC




----------



## 1320goat

Dusted off the camera and took a walk through the woods.


----------



## 1320goat




----------



## 25ft-up

Limited out for the tenth time in as many times out in the luckyak.


----------



## Kdyer21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 4m
> 
> The new lawn service showed up today in our yard and applied the 'weed and feed' treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/2/22
> 
> View attachment 7619703


Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
8h

“JetBlue” Blue Jay flying over the back yard in ‘airplane mode.’ April 2022


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 8h
> 
> “JetBlue” Blue Jay flying over the back yard in ‘airplane mode.’ April 2022


----------



## ZDC

*







*

Had been trying to kill this guy all squirrel season with my .22 airgun and he would never let me get under 50 yards. 

last day of the season took out my bow just to maybe get one and not 5 minutes into walking it I see him, back turned to me , 15 yards , had no clue I was there drew back and put it through his heart. 

Although he isn't technically all black they are rare for where I am and the first time I saw him on camera 2 years ago was the first time I ever saw a black squirrel in my area. 

*







*


Arrow went in his back between the shoulders and out the base of his neck. 

Maybe he isn't a trophy to some of you guys but he sure is for me. Was a great way to end the season 
( 24 squirrel total , all behind my house, 2 with 22lr 21 with airgun , one with the bow. Although I did miss quite a few with my bow while out deer hunting ) 

Despite shooting 24 in one spot there are still so many back there it is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## xxkilla

North American artifacts.


----------



## xxkilla

sunrise from the stand In NW florida.


----------



## xxkilla

Some local reptiles.


----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## 25ft-up

Seen black squirrels only twice, and not until the last 5 years. Went back with the camera both times and never seen either one again.
Nice arrowhead collection xx. I inherited my fathers' collection in old coffee cans and put them in display boxes. Have another 100+lbs of hammer stones, ax heads, net weights, etc,in a crate.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Not sure if i posted this yesterday, sunset yeaterday evening. Just excited to announce i have a new (to me) camera on order and lens! Can’t wait to get it and share with yall! The thread has gotten me back excited about photography. I fell out for awhile. The past few months i’ve been annoyed at myself whenever i forgot my camera! Haha thanks yall!


----------



## oldknees




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
2m

A few recent pics from Bucks County showing two new kids in the new nest and one of the parents jumping off after bringing in some fish for the kids. May 2022


----------



## 25ft-up

Caught my first nice trout today. Had it for lunch.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got the new lens today. Managed to snap a few photos after work! Going to take some getting used to! New camera should be here tomorrow!


----------



## IClark




----------



## 25ft-up

Will be dropping fawns soon in that high grass


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Tough conditions today! Sunny day with alot of clouds passing through! Lighting kept changing every few seconds. Very strong winds. Was pleased to see these guys! Not much wildlife happening.


----------



## Thwapman

Stepmom found a shed from the home farm buck that’s been working me over for two years, NE Ohio.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I don’t think the moon is considered nature, but just snapped this one.


----------



## graycm84

Getting dive bombed by a Scissortail


----------



## Mike.Rotch

She’s been tending babies on the meter box outside. Very photogenic.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
39m

A Bald Eagle with a fish which (not to be confused with a fishwich sandwich







is still flopping around at Conowingo Dam, where there's always that one little branch in the way when photographng eagles in trees.


----------



## full moon64




----------



## full moon64

Cabo the Duck Dog

@cabotheduckdog
·
15h


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Our state bird posing for me yesterday. (Brown Thrasher)


----------



## MNmike

A tree planting weekend. County "seedling" purchase of white cedar, black spruce, tamarack, white and red pine.
Rather large for seedlings.
175 total. Some of the pine I planted for a screen on the south field. We will see how they fair thru the year before I plant more to finish it. Glad it's raining today.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Juneauhunt

This thread is awesome; I'm really enjoying it. Thanks to ALL the contributors. 👍


----------



## ahunter55

My 80th Birthday cake last Nov.. Do ya think my family knows how big Archery/bowhunting is a part of my life.. It was for sure a surprise. Also, 80 years old & 65 of them bowhunting. A then & now photo.


----------



## Juneauhunt

ahunter55 said:


> My 80th Birthday cake last Nov.. Do ya think my family knows how big Archery/bowhunting is a part of my life.. It was for sure a surprise. Also, 80 years old & 65 of them bowhunting. A then & now photo.
> View attachment 7622560
> View attachment 7622566
> View attachment 7622569
> View attachment 7622570


My Dad at 82 two years ago. Still hunts about 4 days a week and never stops on the other 3. You guys are an inspiration.


----------



## MNmike

12-Ringer said:


>


Wish I had time to fish. The lake ice just came off at the cabin and I haven't even got the boat going yet.
That's just not like me.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Bit poor quality, but hard to complain at getting a photo of anything over 150 yards away! Haha this morning.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got this one this eveningn, think i’ll call it “into the sunset”.









here he was moments before take off…


----------



## MNmike

Our field crews get the coolest toys.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## ahunter55

Juneauhunt said:


> My Dad at 82 two years ago. Still hunts about 4 days a week and never stops on the other 3. You guys are an inspiration.
> View attachment 7622581


Going to a 40 target 3D next weekend with my son & his bowhunting buddies. The goal of the day for them is to BEAT the old man. Following weekend Senior Olympic 900 (30 [email protected] 60,50,40 yds-90 total)& the same the next day.. I hope to make both target (2 days Yankton, S.D.) & field (5 days) NFAA Nationals in Pa. also..


----------



## oldknees




----------



## oldknees

12-Ringer said:


>


Nice! How do you clean those??


----------



## Mike.Rotch

This is why people say don’t look up with your mouth open…


----------



## MNmike

In the electric utility industry we call that a "steamer". Causes momentary outages quite frequently.


----------



## Gruder

I only got a couple. My daughter catching a bass, sunset from the duck blind, sunrise on Lake Erie, bears in Wisconsin on friends trail cam


----------



## Skyydyyver




----------



## Skyydyyver




----------



## lunghit




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Photobomb this evening 🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

lunghit said:


>


----------



## ahunter55

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7623824
> 
> 
> View attachment 7623822


And only a hunter knows how tough it is..


----------



## WVbowProud

Brothers, they are something else.


----------



## xxkilla




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## Mohegan




----------



## WVbowProud

Mohegan said:


> View attachment 7624492
> 
> View attachment 7624491


Holy Moses


----------



## Mike.Rotch

This fawn wasn’t shy yesterday afternoon. Her mom slipped in the woods before i got a photo.


----------



## ahunter55

Found a Fox den with some Kits within "getting to" range of me n wife. We will be going back only later in the day.


----------



## ahunter55

xxkilla said:


> View attachment 7624362
> 
> View attachment 7624363
> 
> View attachment 7624365


Where is this chopper & Bomb? Curious.


----------



## 25ft-up

ahunter55 said:


> Where is this chopper & Bomb? Curious.


Probably hunting on a military base with special permit, would be my guess


----------



## BGM51

Spring time in the mountains
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

oldknees said:


> Nice! How do you clean those??


Fillet, fry, bake, stuff…you name it


----------



## oldknees

Thanks! Would like to someday see that done. Fin bones top and bottom I guess?


----------



## xxkilla

25ft-up said:


> Probably hunting on a military base with special permit, would be my guess


Yes military reservation in NW Florida open to the public with specific permits.


----------



## xxkilla

12-Ringer said:


> Fillet, fry, bake, stuff…you name it.
> 
> 
> prefect size, of all the fish I can catch here in Florida flounder is in the top 3 most delish


----------



## ahunter55

25ft-up said:


> Probably hunting on a military base with special permit, would be my guess


I've served Navy, Marines & Army & never seen this except in a war zone. Ordinance always cleaned up on bases that I know of.. Who knows.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Lighthouse on the lake that i live on. I’ve never gone to see it at night, but i heard it works. Will check that out soon hopefully and grab some photos!


----------



## WVbowProud

Love watching these boys grow almost as much as I love hunting em.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Foggy overcast photoshoot this morning.


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## ahunter55

Mike.Rotch said:


> View attachment 7625842
> View attachment 7625843
> View attachment 7625844


 Great capture sequence..


----------



## ahunter55

This is an ugly bunch & they don't always shoot 12s on foam BUT they have tagged a "whole bunch" of biggame critters 1st 3D outing of the year & "it was" a fun day.. We helped out a near by Archery Club. 6 Illinois & 1 Iowa bowhunters.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Mike.Rotch said:


> View attachment 7625845


My brother, tell me this isn't just a hobby. You have a gift.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Juneauhunt said:


> My brother, tell me this isn't just a hobby. You have a gift.


That is a great comment to hear. I really appreciate that. I’ve never made a dime off of my photography. It’s great for my mind mostly, there’s a sorta relief in being out shooting with a camera. Then being able to share that with others just advances that! Thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

This guy was staring me down through the front door a few hours ago. Was able to get the door open and get a snap before he flew off.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

ahunter55 said:


> Great capture sequence..


Thanks! Right spot, right time!


----------



## 138104




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Was out doing some kayak fishing this evening when a storm started rolling in. Making my way back to the truck i bumped into this juvenile eagle!


----------



## ahunter55

A trip along the Mississippi














River.


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Yeah… i just stayed up way too late to see the moon change colors.


----------



## WVbowProud

Mike.Rotch said:


> Yeah… i just stayed up way too late to see the moon change colors.
> View attachment 7626237
> 
> View attachment 7626239
> 
> View attachment 7626238


That is awesome in the literal sense


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## oldknees




----------



## IClark

Not huge but saugeye sure eat good!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## oldknees

needs a crosshair between eye and ear


----------



## full moon64

My buddy Jack Kromer with more great pics..


----------



## MNmike

Someone tell me what bird this is. I included a picture of a oriole for size. Never seen one.


----------



## WVbowProud

MNmike said:


> Someone tell me what bird this is. I included a picture of a oriole for size. Never seen one.
> View attachment 7627992
> View attachment 7627993


Scarlet Tanager 

Don't usually leave the forest canopy, beautiful birds


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Scarlett Tanager, while spring gobbler hunting in 2020

















From a gobbler hunting trip yesterday morning...


----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> Scarlet Tanager
> 
> Don't usually leave the forest canopy, beautiful birds


Seen one only one time. Pics didn't come out well because of the scarlet color, and it was being elusive.


----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> Seen one only one time. Pics didn't come out well because of the scarlet color, and it was being elusive.


I have only once as well. The plant I work at is surrounded by woods and birds hammer the windows in mating season. I went out to see what bird had killed itsself and there it lay. Made a full recovery and flew out of my hands. Pretty neat experience for first time with one.


----------



## 25ft-up

Striped bass fishing yesterday, son and I and a few other guys. Had to throw my first one back. It was too big, over the size limit. Good day in the rain, rockin the boat.


----------



## full moon64

Enjoy


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Skyydyyver




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## solohunter

Turkey hunting morning.


----------



## solohunter

Predator control while turkey hunting as I was sneaking along a wood line.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Short trip down to the dam this morning. Got hot quick!


----------



## oldknees




----------



## AjPUNISHER

While turkey hunting friday morning in a light drizzle...


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Able to get out again before the storms get here. Birds were active.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Just found this one under an old turkey fryer outside!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Great pics. A visitor yesterday morning.


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood

Awesome pics


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Sat out in the rain this evening after work. Really makes you realize how humans shut ourselves indoors when the weather gets inclement, while the whole world still gos on.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

300 photos this evening… here’s a hand full.


----------



## CareyHamil

Lees Valley, New Zealand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Something told me to drive past the lake this morning. Good call! Can’t believe i managed to snap a photo before it bolted!


----------



## ahunter55

M. Rotch- amazing/shocking how when you get home after a round of photo shooting & see hundreds of images you have taken. The G-kids sports is the worst..


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Had a sassy model this evening and this mallard. I know shooting birds against the sky is a big no-no, but sometimes i don’t care. 🤣


----------



## Skyydyyver




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Hawkfarm

visitors yesterday


----------



## Will83191




----------



## Mathias




----------



## sdmc530

Outside my deck on vacation every morning.


----------



## Will83191

At the 3D shoot today next to the stake. Guess who shot further back?


----------



## Mike.Rotch

The showdown this afternoon! Wish i could’ve gotten better photos, but it was over 100 yards away!


----------



## ahunter55

Mike Rotch-great photos. We live close to Mississippi River & see many Eagles too & lots of other critters at times.. Wife is into photography the most but the outings are so rewarding seeing the various wild critters.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

ahunter55 said:


> Mike Rotch-great photos. We live close to Mississippi River & see many Eagles too & lots of other critters at times.. Wife is into photography the most but the outings are so rewarding seeing the various wild critters.
> View attachment 7633000
> View attachment 7633001
> View attachment 7633006
> View attachment 7633007


That’s awesome! I grew up and live on the Chattahoochee River on the Georgia/Alabama line. I moved to Maine… hated it. Moved to New Hampshire… hated it. I’m back here and loving it. Don’t know what you have until you leave it.

here’s a shot from this morning. Proof that ospreys are hatched with attitude problems. Haha


----------



## ahunter55

Mike.Rotch said:


> That’s awesome! I grew up and live on the Chattahoochee River on the Georgia/Alabama line. I moved to Maine… hated it. Moved to New Hampshire… hated it. I’m back here and loving it. Don’t know what you have until you leave it.
> 
> here’s a shot from this morning. Proof that ospreys are hatched with attitude problems. Haha
> View attachment 7633012


Yea they do. I was fishing a huge farm pond & caught nothing but I had one swoop down and grade like a 5 pound bass right in front of me. Would have been an awesome pic..


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Accidentally walked up on this green heron today. Was lucky enough to get off a couple shots. With all those colors; it makes you wonder how they landed on “green” for their name over the others!


----------



## Skyydyyver

I need to move out of town and get some land...


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Skyydyyver said:


> I need to move out of town and get some land...


I’ve got my lunch packed, where are we moving?! Haha


----------



## Skyydyyver

Mike.Rotch said:


> I’ve got my lunch packed, where are we moving?! Haha


Wyoming where I grew up at the foot of the Big Horn Mountains!
Should have never left.


----------



## thwackaddict

Here are pics of a leucystic red tailed hawk. Been around a given area for about a year now. Crazy how beautiful this bird is pure white feathers. Pics don’t do it justice.


----------



## Skyydyyver

thwackaddict said:


> Here are pics of a leucystic red tailed hawk. Been around a given area for about a year now. Crazy how beautiful this bird is pure white feathers. Pics don’t do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 7633960
> 
> View attachment 7633959
> 
> View attachment 7633958
> 
> 
> View attachment 7633956


My Dad trained red tailed Hawks when I was a kid. Coolest thing. Pretty sure I have some old pics stored on my phone.


----------



## Skyydyyver

No pics with me but here's one with my sister holding "Nick".


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Skyydyyver said:


> Wyoming where I grew up at the foot of the Big Horn Mountains!
> Should have never left.


Never been to Wyoming, but if i had to choose somewhere to go tomorrow, i think it would be there.

“the sun is probably shining in Wyoming” - Lost Dog Street Band


----------



## Mike.Rotch

These guys have been everywhere lately. Guess it’s mating season for them. Had to been 50 flying around the truck today.


----------



## thwackaddict

Skyydyyver said:


> My Dad trained red tailed Hawks when I was a kid. Coolest thing. Pretty sure I have some old pics stored on my phone.


That would be pretty cool!!!


----------



## WVbowProud

Date day for me and the wife. We try to include our 2 boys in everything but mom and dad just need some time now and again. So thankful I have a wife that enjoys and supports all the outdoor activities I love. 

Yeah, we stuck 🤣🤣


----------



## bigbucks170

last night I slept on an island solo fishing ..was the most peaceful I ever slept ..and I caught some fish too..


----------



## WVbowProud

bigbucks170 said:


> last night I slept on an island solo fishing ..was the most peaceful I ever slept ..and I caught some fish too..
> View attachment 7634009
> View attachment 7634010
> View attachment 7634011


That is a sweet looking set up for camping! Nice


----------



## bigbucks170

also fished Saturday too ..but set up at night in the dark ..


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Gotta love that post-dive shake!


----------



## ahunter55

Skyydyyver said:


> I need to move out of town and get some land...


Just take a walk along a lake or river..


----------



## ahunter55

Mike.Rotch said:


> Never been to Wyoming, but if i had to choose somewhere to go tomorrow, i think it would be there.
> 
> “the sun is probably shining in Wyoming” - Lost Dog Street Band


Been to many states including Wy but Wisconsin & Colorado I enjoyed the most (I have lived in Ill., my home state, Iowa, California, North Carolina, Wisconsin & Colorado). The Eastern State's the least & though I like the Southern States, CHIGGERS are my biggest enemy.


----------



## ahunter55

BigBucks-cool camp on an Island. I, when in my early 40s lived "in a tent" on a Mountain in Colorado for 6 months. 1st 6 weeks I never saw another human soul. I started at 10,500 feet & moved camp 3 times due to snow. Last camp was at 9,000 when I left. Then a year later, I spent 6 weeks in the boundary waters of Mn/Canada, in a tent with many Bears around.. 8 or 10 day out of state bowhunts







are a breeze. I look back & wonder how I did those 6 months & 6 weeks. Top, nearing end of Colorado 6 months & bottom is mid boundary waters. Bears got my food & I lived on potatoes they did not eat & fish I caught for over a week. The Caribou tent camp was a LUXURY camp for sure.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

ahunter55 said:


> Been to many states including Wy but Wisconsin & Colorado I enjoyed the most (I have lived in Ill., my home state, Iowa, California, North Carolina, Wisconsin & Colorado). The Eastern State's the least & though I like the Southern States, CHIGGERS are my biggest enemy.


Haha when i was in New Hampshire, i made a friend that spent his whole life there. During my move back to Georgia, he tagged along and stayed awhile. That guy couldn’t stay away from chiggers to save his life. Think he got a mild case of schizophrenia, because he thought everything in the woods was there to stab or bite him. 🤣 which, is true! I agree that chiggers may be the worst thing we have! I’d pet a cottonmouth before walking through a field in the summer.

i’ve seen all the east coast states, i’m dying to head west one day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I shared these in the annual PA thread but finished up my spring turkey season with very memorable last few days. I was kinda forced into using a lesser camera this spring since I accidentally broke my better one, so some of the imagery captured doesn't do the sightings justice.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

One morning I had a raccoon come through behind me and scamper up on a log. A strap on my turkey vest got me busted when I tried to turn around, it unknowingly pinned under my right hand as I tried to turn it scraped the bark of the tree I was sitting at. It looked right at me and instead of running off through the woods, it climbed up a nearby tree. Missed some more photo opp's as it climbed up and peaked at me as it went but ended up with a few before it sprawled out on a branch and laid down near the top of the tree...
















It stayed up there and didn't move for the next hour till I got up and went for a walk. When I circled back later it of course was gone.

After I left the raccoon above, I went for a walk another 200yds out the woods and saw another milling around on the ground that was unaware of my presence. I slowly and quietly followed it for over 50yds trying to get a pic when a very unique thing that I will likely never see again happened. The raccoon stepped right on a good sized, white-bellied black snake which struck the raccoon. It flinched and jumped back, still in range of the snake but looking very confused indeed. Though I missed the strike digitally I captured much of what happened over the next several minutes. The raccoon attempted to get closer 2 more times but decided to keep it's distance after and they were at a standoff. The snake poised to strike the whole time...the raccoon growling and flinching while the snake spit and hissed.

I was alternating between video and still images, thinking I was getting some great images but found out the cam wasn't focusing most of the time. A pleasure to have witnessed none the less!


----------



## sdmc530




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## sdmc530




----------



## The Eager Beaver

I need to get out more, I've been looking at the pics for a while finally I have some to share. This is from a recent turkey hunt. Didn't see or hear a gobbler all day but i saw some other stuff here.

I've actually got a couple more bad pictures too of the moose that started to follow me snorting and shaking her head so backed away and called my hunt a little early that day.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

The Eager Beaver said:


> I need to get out more, I've been looking at the pics for a while finally I have some to share. This is from a recent turkey hunt. Didn't see or hear a gobbler all day but i saw some other stuff here.
> 
> I've actually got a couple more bad pictures too of the moose that started to follow me snorting and shaking her head so backed away and called my hunt a little early that day.


Thanks for sharing! This thread is the only thing keeping me coming to the site at the moment! Can’t wait to see your other photos! There’s no such thing as a bad photo, they all showcase a moment!


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Mike.Rotch said:


> There’s no such thing as a bad photo


I smell a challenge..
Maybe 15 seconds after thar last photo she started making some commotion and stepped over that fence with ease and started slowly coming my way


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Great times on a frosty 14 degree fall morning in 2013, archery season was over and it was the last day of the fall turkey season. Heard deer running my way and opted to not get the camera out of my pocket, big mistake, 3 buck hot on a doe came trotting past me and down through the woods. A bit later I called in a turkey that came running in and shot it. Dad was hunting above me and didn't have his bird yet (flock of about 50 still around) so I sat tight and started calling again. 2 buck and the doe came back round and hung around, my bird still flopping some out in front of me! I'd needed a telephoto lens in stead of my point and shoot camera on the nicest buck but got a few pics at distance, many more, much closer of the younger more curious/less cautious buck. I was still watching deer when dad shot his bird in the field above me. 

























































Having a look at my turkey...


----------



## Skyydyyver

3d shoot today. Found a morel mushroom and a cool looking moth.


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark




----------



## solohunter

Ollie chilling on his branch....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

First test subject for the Kodak Pixpro I borrowed from my sis'.









































Around mid-day usually isn't the best time, but I headed to the river for a brief visit hoping to see a deer, geese, heron or a bald eagle but all I saw were a few blackbirds. I was pretty impressed with the zoom quality though. I zoomed in on a log over 100yds out on one of the islands and it appeared as though I was only 10 to 20 feet from it. Hoping to go on a hike or 2 this week in my ghillie suit with the cam and see what mother nature puts in front of me.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Activity at a flooded mineral lick.


----------



## 25ft-up

Nice buck, hawkfarm


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## mn5503

solohunter said:


> View attachment 7636476
> Ollie chilling on his branch....


There's a family of barred owls living right next to my house. It's been interesting watching the adults hunt mice and fend off the crows while the little guy gets bigger and bigger. Got a pic right out my front door the other day of one of the adults. They watch me back without too much concern.


----------



## solohunter

mn5503 said:


> There's a family of barred owls living right next to my house. It's been interesting watching the adults hunt mice and fend off the crows while the little guy gets bigger and bigger. Got a pic right out my front door the other day of one of the adults. They watch me back without too much concern.
> 
> View attachment 7641125


That is great they are hanging around and slaying the rodents, here is the latest, I believe this is an older bird and if you zoom in there is another in the background. I still always smile to myself when they fly in and land close to me while on stand, deathly quiet and agile.


----------



## Man of Leisure

i always look for this post, for me it is a breath of fresh air. Thank you for contributing


----------



## GCook

Sometimes bow camp is more than just the hunting.
















Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## grander

Future Booner


----------



## sinko




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## AjPUNISHER

An older pic...








Fishing excursion this morning, watched this fox climb up on this log and take a nap.








Threw a stone or 2 out across the shoreline to our right to get it's attention.








It eventually stood up, stretched, circled the wagon and laid back down to sleep...till I clanked another stone.








In this pic you can better see where it was snoozing. Until a boat slowly came up the river, took a bit for the fox to notice it but when it did it couldn't get down quick enough and jumped. Looked like a basketball player trying to dunk as it got some hangtime out to the left before crashing to the ground from around 6ft up .









Later on I saw my 2nd fawn of the year...









































Was a mostly slow bite this morning, caught 17 smallies and a frying pan sized (goggle eye) rock bass but no walleye. Kept a 15" for an old friend to dine.


----------



## ZDC

Highlight reel for my June so far


















Caught out of the Shanengo river, using 2.5 inch rapala ( next too a 16 inch rainbow) 
21.5 inches 4.4 lbs









pulled him from the shanengo river, caught using 1/8 oz Tomas spinner ( something must have been in the water because I caught a few of them on spinners )
- 34 inches , 22 lbs



















Here are 2 nice bass I caught from Brittain Lake 

Some stuff from OBX


----------



## 25ft-up

Nice catfish zdc. Guys been catching them on spinners around here too. I never would have thought it.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Nice catfish zdc. Guys been catching them on spinners around here too. I never would have thought it.


I was targeting big brown trout. When I first got there it was still pretty dark , and there was lots of fog , plus I left my glasses in my fishing bag that was back on shore.

So on my first cast when I hooked into something that felt pretty good and it started jumping I was like , no way I hooked up to a lunker brown first cast.as I brought him in he jumped a few more times but I couldn't tell quite what is was until I got him up to me and I realized it was a 6lb ish catfish.

For the first 3 or so cats I thought it was pretty cool but it got old really fast especially when they broke 5 of my good spinners. ( 2 of which I was able to repair, the other 3 there was no way to fix them.)


Oh yeah I caught those cats on my ultralight rod. I initially thought , ohh it would be pretty fun to fish for walleye ,trout ,and smallmouth on a panfish rod. I didn't expect such catfish. The fight for the big one took ~ 45 minutes.


----------



## 25ft-up

Got my first whiff of a rotting bear today. Smells ten times worse than any deer I've come across.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nothing like the tainted aroma of a rotting bear 

Speaking of spinner fishing, I caught 47 smallmouth on Sunday, all but 10 of them were caught on the same spinner. 19 of them were legal sized fish, 8 measured 15" or better.

2nd cast of the morning I had something happen that I've never had happen before in 30yrs+ fishing the river. I've snagged them by accident and either ended up bringing them in or only a scale, I've had them follow crankbaits and spinners...even bump them...but never take one before until that outing. It had another swimming side by side with it for at least the last 2-3 minutes of the fight, only took 6 minutes to get in on 6lb line.

































Saw a few deer after that but I had brought a waterproof point and shoot camera along instead of the DSLR, since I was going to wade and not chance getting it wet. Watched 2 fawns off and on for nearly 2 hours and took a few pics from about 80-100yds, until a boat spooked them back into the island they were on.
Tried to get a pic of both fawns while I held up a bass but my attempt was a failure in blur and I only know they were there.


----------



## ZDC

Some very small panfish that I caught on my fly rod


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Some very small panfish that I caught on my fly rod
> 
> View attachment 7649042
> 
> 
> View attachment 7649043




Winner for the smallest fish posted


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Winner for the smallest fish posted


I forgot take a picture of it because it was 30th last cast and I needed to go , but I caught one about the same size as the last one on a 3 inch streamer. It was almost as long as him 😂


----------



## Mossy-Back

Good stuff! Subscribing and I'll post up some of my nature pics later.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

Had come across a woodcock nest back in April(top). Not long ago I stepped on a stick and moved a brown bird out of this nest(bottom). Don't know what it was. Was completely covered in a tunnel of grass unlike the open woodcock nest, and the eggs were blue. Bird was about the size of a thrush or little smaller. Couldn't get a good look at it as it ran about 10 feet through the ground cover then took off. Might have been the bird that acts like it's injured to lure predators away. Might have been going to do that as it ran but I was too big to mess with. Can't think of the name of it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Might have been the bird that acts like it's injured to lure predators away. Might have been going to do that as it ran but I was too big to mess with. Can't think of the name of it.


Killdeer


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 25ft-up

AjPUNISHER said:


> Killdeer


Pretty sure not a killdeer. I see them down the shore but not up here in the mountains. Eggs weren't beige. There is another bird I watched once doing it's injured imitation when a rat snake was raiding it's nest.


----------



## oldknees




----------



## oldknees

January Doe.


----------



## 25ft-up

oldknees said:


> View attachment 7649798


Looks good.


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170

surprise rain for 3 1/2 hours soaked me good


----------



## solohunter

Been mowing around this spot for a couple years now, they have been propagating nicely.


----------



## solohunter

Two Time is looking good.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 25ft-up

solohunter said:


> View attachment 7650487
> Been mowing around this spot for a couple years now, they have been propagating nicely.


See you got you're crop of wind checkers growing. Any monarch caterpillars on the milkweed?
Deer will devour pokeweed if you have a spot for it


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## solohunter

25ft-up said:


> See you got you're crop of wind checkers growing. Any monarch caterpillars on the milkweed?
> Deer will devour pokeweed if you have a spot for it


Tons of poke weed growing along field edges, though the deer don't seem to touch it. They mow the young Giant Ragweed down hard though. I haven't seen any Monarchs yet this year, but have another small food plot where I do have some milk weed going.


----------



## Daduate

You know I’m no award winning fish tank keeper so go easy on me for posting something inside my house I’m just a regular guy. I have 5 kids, oldest is 13. I work 50-60hrs a week and maintain this tank all by myself all YouTube academy taught [emoji23]. It’s been up for a year july 4th! Something about watching my coral tuck in and purple tang graze algae under the kessil tuna wAs so peaceful tonight .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

I encourage all of you fine gentlemen to make more time for peace man it’s priceless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

Ugh I was trying to take pictures of some corals closing up but the snail and fish would not leave the camera alone


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

I’m no photographer the blue light makes my iPhone camera go bananas so this is the last picture I’ll post










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

My youngest son caught a monster low test line so I had to send my daughter down into the bank to pick him up lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey




----------



## Hawkfarm

Morning reflection.


----------



## WVbowProud

Hawkfarm said:


> Morning reflection.


That's pretty awesome


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## BGM51

Beautiful view of the lake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## WVbowProud

Cudos to you sir


----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> Cudos to you sir


That was 15 years ago when 52 and we were doing 100 mile a day rides on the tandem bicycle together. Things have changed


----------



## IClark

solohunter said:


> View attachment 7650487
> Been mowing around this spot for a couple years now, they have been propagating nicely.


I think I understand your reason for saving milkweed but don't let it get out of hand. In Southern Ohio where I own a farm that stuff is everywhere and a pain to keep under control in our foodplots.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Sorry guys, i’ve been banned for the last month. Haha i don’t know where i left off! I’ve still been looking at y’allses photos. Great stuff! I have some decent photos that i took while away. I’ll slowly post them!


----------



## Gene94

Here are a few....love my little Howa 1500 Mini Action .223























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Accidentally clipped his wing, but i don’t care! Haha from the kayak.


----------



## solohunter

IClark said:


> I think I understand your reason for saving milkweed but don't let it get out of hand. In Southern Ohio where I own a farm that stuff is everywhere and a pain to keep under control in our foodplots.


You are correct and you made me laugh because THAT is exactly what my wife said...


----------



## Daduate

Might get slack for it being a varmint or using a blow gun but I tagged this while bbqing at about 11 yds the .50 cal blow gun these new Tim wells darts go in! Some rabbit chops going into the freezer.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

My dog and the mother in laws all tired out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I was rolling through a parking lot and stopped to snap some crappy photos of the ducks in the lake. Out of nowhere this juvenile bald eagle dropped between us! Think that was more of an adrenaline rush than most deer i’ve killed! Haha


----------



## Uniquename




----------



## 25ft-up

Hunter and his dog frozen in time


----------



## hawkdriver55




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up

This one jumped up in front of me this morning when I stepped on a stick. Stopped in the typical 'no shot opportunity' position. Couldn't see if it had antlers, and missed the full shot. Too close to get it all in the frame, but still kind of cool leaving the rack up to your imagination


----------



## mn5503

Great thread...


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Uniquename

Check out the back leg.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I was sitting beside a pond watching a mocking bird attack and crow, when this little red wing black bird came up and sat with me.

mocking bird and crow in next post…


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up

Buddy from PA sent me his trailcam pics of this bruin


----------



## Uniquename




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Went belly crawling in a local park full of people for this photo. Probably looked stupid, but i got the shot! 🤣


----------



## grassypond

One of my cameras somehow picked up a bumble bee back during turkey season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uniquename




----------



## MNmike

Backyard visitor tonight.
Caught him as he was going to the front yard.
Not big. But love seeing this stuff.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

I’ve photographed this heron for awhile now. Other people try to get near him and he flies off. He let me walk up to him and sit down 20 feet from him this morning and grab some shots. Sometimes it feels like he knows me. I’ve had him on multiple occasions fly over to me and hang around!


----------



## V3x

Just got this one, thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## ruffme

I love 10pm in northern MN


----------



## Mike.Rotch

The baby ospreys are starting to practice diving. Been fun to watch. This one got close and personal yesterday morning! Crazy to believe i was just taking pictures of their little heads a few weeks ago! They grow quick!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

shooting late in the morning isn’t the best idea, but sometimes you can get some keepers.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Girlfriend and i went out to sit by the river for a few this morning. This guy hopped up on the table with us, hoping for some food!


----------



## WVbowProud

Went to check the berry patch, suprise!!!


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

He didn’t like me in the kayak too much…


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mike.Rotch, I haven't made it through all the pages of this thread if you mentioned it before, but what camera(s) do you use?

........
First 2 pics were taken at quite a distance, didn't think they were gonna turn out half as decent as they did...


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> Mike.Rotch, I haven't made it through all the pages of this thread if you mentioned it before, but what camera(s) do you use?
> 
> ........
> First 2 pics were taken at quite a distance, didn't think they were gonna turn out half as decent as they did...


Hey, i’m not sure if i ever mentioned or not! I shoot a Nikon D500. Pretty much only use my Nikon 200-500 f5.6 lens!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

He got me with an old fashioned fake out… he did swing back around and grab the fish, though! He must’ve lined up poorly on the first attempt.


----------



## kickerzx

Taken from the porch


----------



## full moon64

Bald Eagle just after pulling one out of the Susquehanna River at Conowingo Dam. April 2022 :Jack Kromer pic


----------



## xxkilla

This owl perched out yesterday evening to watch me sling a few arrows.
Saw this old rub on this morning’s scouting romp & my scouting partner.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Landing gear deployed!


----------



## ohiobullseye

A very few pictures of our family camping out west


----------



## ahunter55

I went to a 3D with my son & his bowhunting buddies not long ago. A crew of hardcore bowhunters, & great buddies for many yea















rs & a ton of fun at a 3D. It's not about score with these guys, its about beating the old man..


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## ahunter55

A couple years back I shot our state field championships with one of my friends acquired through competition. We've shot several big events together & he is an absolute machine. Anyone who shoots field can relate to this target. 50 yards & the farthest you shoot this size target.. He only needed the spot..


----------



## Mohegan




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Storms on and off all day, but managed to get out for a few. Here’s a couple from the day!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Went and walked a trail yesterday evening, that i hadn’t walked in awhile. Short 3 miles trail. Not much was going on, this guy was laid in the middle on the way back. Couldn’t resist taking a moment and setting up for a picture.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Not the best, taken with my phone. Ended up being slow this morning with my coffee. Didn’t get out until the lighting was too bad for most shooting. But the animals were definitely out! Saw deer, snakes, armadillos and a ton of birds! This is a small trail not far from my house.


----------



## 25ft-up

Just cellphone pics. Usually need my 18" boots to cross this river if I can get across at all. Walked across on the pebbles today. Dry summer.


----------



## Hawkfarm




----------



## Mike.Rotch

A few from this morning/afternoon.


----------



## Gruder

First pic is from above the falls just before it tumbles down
















was in Montana this week to move father in law into new apt. We had Wednesday free so we hiked the west fork above the falls. Wish I had my fly rod😪 but no time really. Next time! Many holes to work over


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Found a pretty good evening perch tree yesterday. Will definitely have to visit this one more. Perfect golden hour spot. It’s the last of the low brush that gets sunlight.


----------



## 25ft-up

Scouted a river bottom this morning I haven't been to since dragging an 8pt out of there 2 years ago. Kicked up a big deer but couldn't see if it had headgear. Had something sneak off in front of me in chest high grass near the river. Couldn't see if it was a deer or bear. Set the camera up where I saw the deer and tracks crossing a dried up drainage ditch


































Found a couple good spots where I can hide inside, and a rootball with a saddle on top I can sit in. Had deer feeding within 10yds of me while sitting on top of a rootball and they never even looked once at me sitting there in the open. I was a part of the rootball to them.


----------



## ahunter55

One of my best







Whitetails was taken standing on a large trunk of a down tree (root ball 6 feet in front of me) & I was like 8 feet up. They never worry about those natural things..


----------



## Mossy-Back

Some pictures from this weekend at Wakulla Springs, Florida. The largest/deepest freshwater spring in the world, they say. Manatees usually aren't around in the summer there, but this year they came back up from the Gulf. We saw 5, including one baby. The largest gator we saw was about 12 feet. 

Plus a couple sky pictures from my house, and my oldest boy with a dragonfly.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Alot of deer movement the last couple days. Check out these big pregnant does yesterday and today! The lighting was horrible for both sadly.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

These girls hiding in a swamp this evening.


----------



## MNmike

Just more from backyard trail camera.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Part two to a post from yesterday. Launching off the bank.


----------



## vincenzokr




----------



## 25ft-up

No shot at the deer today so you'll have to settle for flowers.


----------



## pirogue53




----------



## Mike.Rotch

He only gave me one crappy photo, but check this guy out! Hope to get back out there and get some better pictures!


----------



## Bisch

Got this one this evening. One of the great thing about living in the sticks in west Texas!! 










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mossy-Back

Mike.Rotch said:


> He only gave me one crappy photo, but check this guy out! Hope to get back out there and get some better pictures!
> View attachment 7656806


Interesting color on that guy!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Nature made her own green screen for this one! Haha


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Had to take the kayak to swap out a trail camera today. This heron always lets me float up to him and get photos on this limb.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Dangit guys, i messed up today and accidentally bought another kayak. $100?! I just couldn’t leave it.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## WVbowProud

Mike.Rotch said:


> Dangit guys, i messed up today and accidentally bought another kayak. $100?! I just couldn’t leave it.
> View attachment 7657741
> 
> View attachment 7657740


That's the kind of deal you buy whether you need it or not. A d the exact reason I go to yard sales with my wife. I found a 300$ api climber for 30 bucks last year. My eyes are always open lol


----------



## Mike.Rotch

WVbowProud said:


> That's the kind of deal you buy whether you need it or not. A d the exact reason I go to yard sales with my wife. I found a 300$ api climber for 30 bucks last year. My eyes are always open lol


Man, that’s incredible! I need to go to more yard sells! Love a good deal! My favorite one wasn’t exactly cheap, but it was find a 1967 Gibson B25 for $600 at an estate sell. Worth around $2000. I had a guy begging me to sell it to him for $1000 right after. Haha


----------



## Mossy-Back

My wife hates yard sales, so I have to sneak in trips to the pawn shop when I get a chance.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> My wife hates yard sales, so I have to sneak in trips to the pawn shop when I get a chance.


My ex wife hated me spending any money. My girlfriend now is always talking me into “investments” 🤣 she’s literally the reason i have my current camera setup! Pawn shops are dangerous, i almost walked out with a mint Smith & Wesson last time i went! Stupid cheap. It’s a good pawn shop because they don’t charge value. They just charge twice what they paid and you can talk them down from there.


----------



## ZDC

( Notice "shirtless guy" ) 


These pics are kinda random but whatever


----------



## ZDC

Here are some of this spring/summers cooler catches


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Sadly it was crushed in shipping, but received one of my prints today. They’re sending me a reprint.


----------



## graycm84

My wife and I were snorkeling when this waterspout formed.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Meant to post these the other day. These two blue grosbeaks were back at their perch, but the clouds were out and they seemed to move around alot more. Managed a couple captures though.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

This was cool to see. I gave this page (instagram and facebook) to use my photos as they see fit with credit. This popped up on my facebook as a sponsored post with my own photo. Haha


----------



## suzukigs750ez

Mike.Rotch said:


> This was cool to see. I gave this page (instagram and facebook) to use my photos as they see fit with credit. This popped up on my facebook as a sponsored post with my own photo. Haha


Mike, what do you shoot with camera/lens wise? I want to bring my camera out in the woods with me but the kit weighs like 95 lbs!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

suzukigs750ez said:


> Mike, what do you shoot with camera/lens wise? I want to bring my camera out in the woods with me but the kit weighs like 95 lbs!


Haha mine is pretty heavy, but definitely not 95pounds! I think around 10 pounds. I use a Nikon D500 and a 200-500 lens for 99% of my stuff. Wide angles and landscapes i just use my phone for! I’m getting close to purchasing the Nikon 600mm f4g VR. Only think stopping me is having to call my bank and tell them to temporarily lift my spending limit. Haha


----------



## Mike.Rotch

suzukigs750ez said:


> Mike, what do you shoot with camera/lens wise? I want to bring my camera out in the woods with me but the kit weighs like 95 lbs!


It goes everywhere with me! Got one of my most favorite photos this day! Sadly a storm starting rolling in quick and pushed me off the water.


----------



## suzukigs750ez

Mike.Rotch said:


> Haha mine is pretty heavy, but definitely not 95pounds! I think around 10 pounds. I use a Nikon D500 and a 200-500 lens for 99% of my stuff. Wide angles and landscapes i just use my phone for! I’m getting close to purchasing the Nikon 600mm f4g VR. Only think stopping me is having to call my bank and tell them to temporarily lift my spending limit. Haha


I'm currently shooting with a Canon 5D IV / 80D. Mostly with my 100-400L 4.5/5.6 II and 70-200L 2.8 III. I don't use my 1.4x III much if at all. Also have wide angle, etc etc but i wouldn't really use those. Don't have a separate bag as i usually just grab it all and run not knowing what i'll run into. I fit 6 lenses, 1 teleconverter, 2 bodies and a flash/trigger in that bag. Thankfully my gitzo tripod is carbon fiber so it weighs next to nothing lol.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

suzukigs750ez said:


> I'm currently shooting with a Canon 5D IV / 80D. Mostly with my 100-400L 4.5/5.6 II and 70-200L 2.8 III. I don't use my 1.4x III much if at all. Also have wide angle, etc etc but i wouldn't really use those. Don't have a separate bag as i usually just grab it all and run not knowing what i'll run into. I fit 6 lenses, 1 teleconverter, 2 bodies and a flash/trigger in that bag. Thankfully my gitzo tripod is carbon fiber so it weighs next to nothing lol.


Haha i’ve been looking at those Gitzos. I will be buying one soon. Especially if i get this 600 prime! I only carry my camera and that lens. I quit worrying with the other stuff because i never use it. If you’re not using a sling. I highly recommend it! I use a black rapid sport x. It sounds like you know what you’re doing so i bet you already have some slings. It changed my life haha


----------



## suzukigs750ez

Mike.Rotch said:


> Haha i’ve been looking at those Gitzos. I will be buying one soon. Especially if i get this 600 prime! I only carry my camera and that lens. I quit worrying with the other stuff because i never use it. If you’re not using a sling. I highly recommend it! I use a black rapid sport x. It sounds like you know what you’re doing so i bet you already have some slings. It changed my life haha


Slings do make a world of difference. i went with the peak designs slide and all the lens specific ara swiss plates from really right stuff. Also have their quick release clamp all in arca swiss as well as the battery grip plates. For tripod heads i have an acratech gxp ballhead and the long lens head (which is on the gitzo i shoot with my larger lenses).


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Pretty much everything is wrong. I’m after the white buck tonight. I bumped a mess of deer all the walk in and the wind is bad and i’m facing the sun. Amongst other things. Haha i’m not sitting on the couch though.


----------



## full moon64

"A hawk showed up today in the field off of our yard and put on a show." Jack Kromer pic


----------



## solohunter

Lake St. Clair


----------



## solohunter

Lake Huron, awesome weather from Lake St. Clair, up the St. Clair River to Lake Huron.


----------



## xxkilla

Mike.Rotch said:


> Pretty much everything is wrong. I’m after the white buck tonight. I bumped a mess of deer all the walk in and the wind is bad and i’m facing the sun. Amongst other things. Haha i’m not sitting on the couch though.
> View attachment 7658429


what state are you in Mike? Just curious.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

xxkilla said:


> what state are you in Mike? Just curious.


I’m in Georgia!


----------



## Uniquename

Not my picture I took, friend sent it to me. Pretty cool though.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I saw alot of deer on the way in and out, but none where i sit up. Haha


----------



## xxkilla

Uniquename said:


> Not my picture I took, friend sent it to me. Pretty cool though.
> View attachment 7658571


Looked in the dictionary “target rich environment “ and this is what you’ll find.


----------



## Hawkfarm




----------



## AjPUNISHER

P&S Fujifilm FinePix Xp60.


----------



## Ruttin1




----------



## Ruttin1

Colorado trip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Crappy lighting this morning. Left the poles in the truck to concentrate on pics but there wasn't much to shoot. Was hoping to see a buck to pursue in the fall, daydreaming.
Had a half dozen carp jump out of the water, kicked myself for not bringing a pole


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> Crappy lighting this morning. Left the poles in the truck to concentrate on pics but there wasn't much to shoot. Was hoping to see a buck to pursue in the fall, daydreaming.
> Had a half dozen carp jump out of the water, kicked myself for not bringing a pole
> 
> View attachment 7658907
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658908
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658922
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658923
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658924
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658925
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658926
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658927
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658928
> 
> 
> View attachment 7658930


That’s a stout little kingfisher. While i was waiting on the white buck yesterday, i had one continuously diving in the water about 30 yards away. I started to just go photograph him instead. Cool birds. They don’t get enough attention!


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Ruttin1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Took a walk around the lake this evening. I somehow walked right up on this doe. Maybe 10yards away. She was behind some bushes, so i slowly sit down and waited for her to emerge. She finally stepped out and i started snapping away. She didn’t like the sound of my camera in the least. However, she never looked at me… even once. She was so distraught with the sound it was crazy. I was like, this is some good camouflage… i get home to edit the photos and she’s missing an eye. She never saw me because she physically couldn’t. 🤣


----------



## xxkilla

She looks heavy with fawns.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

xxkilla said:


> She looks heavy with fawns.


Yep! They should be dropping towards the end of the month and beginning of August. Can’t wait to get some photos of the babies.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I haven't seen any babies here in south Georgia yet. When we moved here in mid July last year we started seeing babies at the end of July.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> I haven't seen any babies here in south Georgia yet. When we moved here in mid July last year we started seeing babies at the end of July.


It’s probably similar to here in West Central. Rut is January and could roll all the way through alot of February. You really have to learn your area and the surrounding. You can get on multiple primaries a year without going 20 minutes.


----------



## 25ft-up

have these 2 hens and 9 poults in the yard almost every day, eating the huckleberries, bird seed and sunflowers. Don't care they pick up the huckleberries and seed that fell to the ground, but they get all the big blueberries on my young bushes and destroy the sunflowers to get the heads. They also take dirt baths in the flowers beds destroying the flowers. Once the corn is up they will remain in the nearby corn fields, damage here already done.


----------



## vincenzokr

Nedělní relax na chatě


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Crappy lighting this morning. Left the poles in the truck to concentrate on pics but there wasn't much to shoot.


Your kidding right, looks like you found quite a bit to shoot to me.

Heading to the river on my mtn bike this morning and was just about there when I had a doe trot across in front of me and then her 2 fawns. While fishing I saw several hawks, another deer and finally saw a bald eagle again but between the fog and the limitations of my little Xp60 I had no photo ops of them.

Extremely foggy till about 9am this morn...









Found another paddle this morn too and it had likely been there for quite a while...









28 smallies caught this morn, the nicest at 17"s.

Found this paddle last Sunday...








and this









The Sunday before that, this stuff...









Now I have 2 paddles but haven't had any luck finding a kayak yet


----------



## 25ft-up

AjPUNISHER said:


> Your kidding right, looks like you found quite a bit to shoot to me.
> 
> Heading to the river on my mtn bike this morning and was just about there when I had a doe trot across in front of me and then her 2 fawns. While fishing I saw several hawks, another deer and finally saw a bald eagle again but between the fog and the limitations of my little Xp60 I had no photo ops of them.
> 
> Extremely foggy till about 9am this morn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found another paddle this morn too and it had likely been there for quite a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 smallies caught this morn, the nicest at 17"s.
> 
> Found this paddle last Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunday before that, this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have 2 paddles but haven't had any luck finding a kayak yet



Didn't see anything to shoot that I was hoping for......deer or bear in or along the river, or a beaver. Pics I took are pretty common to see. I did shoot a muskrat but it didn't come out good behind the lily pads. They are common to see too. Haven't seen a foggy morning like that since trout fishing in April, been so hot and dry here. Kayak paddles can be $15 at walmart to over a hundred or two for a good one.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 25ft-up

Time to add more chlorine


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Didn’t get out today, but here’s some bonus photos from yesterdays doe!


----------



## PaHick




----------



## PaHick




----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Didn't see anything to shoot that I was hoping for......deer or bear in or along the river, or a beaver. Pics I took are pretty common to see. I did shoot a muskrat but it didn't come out good behind the lily pads. They are common to see too. Haven't seen a foggy morning like that since trout fishing in April, been so hot and dry here. Kayak paddles can be $15 at walmart to over a hundred or two for a good one.


That clarifies things a bit, still nice pics even if considered "common" to see. First rain we had in a while, that led to the fog, being in valley near the river though it happens fairly often.

Saw beaver a lot the year I took this pic. I usually encountered the same one much further down the river and in the same hole, where it would keep going back and forth past me, slapping its tail the entire time. I always hoped it would just go away (it usually didn't) but the feeling was obviously mutual. 









I found a stand-up paddle board hung up in the middle of the river during the summer of 15' and the paddle hung up not too far below it. Not a soul in sight, so I started using it and did so for a few years. I hid it in the woods, instead of hauling it home and figured if somebody took it, then they took it. Nobody found it or bothered it if they saw it until till 2019 or 20. All I was out was the cost of some nylon rope... and a10lb anchor I bought for cheap at a yardsale. Fun while it lasted though. Kind of always wanted a kayak but it never makes it high enough on the list.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PaHick said:


> View attachment 7659820


I find that rather funny, but I have to ask, did you pull on it?


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## PaHick

AjPUNISHER said:


> I find that rather funny, but I have to ask, did you pull on it?


You bet I did! I was hunting late season squirrel at the time. Seen one run off ahead of me. Snuck over there to hopefully see it hugging the tree and pick it off. And that’s what I walked up to. 😂
Idk what to do.. I didn’t really want to rip on it and that sucked whirl around and nail my finger.
I mean they crack nuts open for a living with there teeth..
So I gave it a light tug. It gave a growl noise and I had a finger full fur and it went up deeper into that tree. I sat there for a good hour or so and it never came back out.


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> Time to add more chlorine


It's the neighbor's pool. They let us use it whenever we want. It's a nice arrangement for us. haha


----------



## Mike.Rotch

He nabbed some breakfast!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Smiling at me!


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## FrostyNuggets

Not a great (phone) picture, but it’s got me looking forward to fall again. Saw on my walk to work this morning.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Saw him again this evening. Tried to move to a little better position but i was stuck in the sun light and he busted me. Maybe next time! The hunt for wallhanging photos is still on.


----------



## 25ft-up

They came back out into the yard today to dry off after a thunderstorm. Came within 10yds and didn't care I was there. One hen is bearded and pretty sure it's the same one I've seen the past few years. Surprised nothing got any of the poults since I first saw them


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## snoman4

Good catch from this weekends camera pull.









Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Hoping to see this post pinned to the top of the threads at some point. It deserves a spot there more than a single brand trail camera thread. You can send “site feedback” via the contact us button at the bottom.


----------



## IClark

Mike.Rotch said:


> Hoping to see this post pinned to the top of the threads at some point. It deserves a spot there more than a single brand trail camera thread. You can send “site feedback” via the contact us button at the bottom.


I never thought when I started this it would get so big. Hopefully I'll be contributing again soon. My main contributions will be trail cam pics, phone pics, and pics taken while hunting.


----------



## WVbowProud

IClark said:


> I never thought when I started this it would get so big. Hopefully I'll be contributing again soon. My main contributions will be trail cam pics, phone pics, and pics taken while hunting.


Can't wait to see the while hunting ones, and add some myself. About that time!!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

IClark said:


> I never thought when I started this it would get so big. Hopefully I'll be contributing again soon. My main contributions will be trail cam pics, phone pics, and pics taken while hunting.


That’s funny, i was actually thinking that yesterday! I’m so glad you made the post, as are many other guys!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Well, the $100 kayak floats! Now i’ll feel better about selling it to someone! Haha tracked phenomenally well. I didn’t have the balls to take my camera on the maiden voyage so here’s a cell phone picture. Haha


----------



## Mike.Rotch

May have “accidentally” made a huge purchase for a new camera lens. Keep my financial stability in your prayers guys. 🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

Mike.Rotch said:


> May have “accidentally” made a huge purchase for a new camera lens. Keep my financial stability in your prayers guys. 🤣


Good lenses hold their value pretty well. Not like hunting equipment. Prices jumped so much since I started, I could probably get what I paid for my lenses


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> Good lenses hold their value pretty well. Not like hunting equipment. Prices jumped so much since I started, I could probably get what I paid for my lenses


Yep! Exactly! That’s what really helps me when buying lenses. I like to buy them used for that reason, also. You can always turn around an sell it for what you paid, or if anything take a small loss but it’s made up for in the use you gave it.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I've been thinking about getting a kayak, but after our purchase yesterday it may be awhile before I can convince my wife I need anything else.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> View attachment 7661573
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a kayak, but after our purchase yesterday it may be awhile before I can convince my wife I need anything else.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7661562
> 
> View attachment 7661575
> 
> View attachment 7661572
> 
> View attachment 7661571


Awesome! Good times ahead of you! I just sold the $100 kayak for $450! I don’t see myself getting rid of my main kayak though. I live between two campgrounds. Maybe you can bring that thing down here one day and we can do some hunting. I hear camp sites are impossible to come into right now though. They sell out for the year as soon as the season starts.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I'm hoping to convince my wife to go "camping" up in northern GA this fall during archery deer/bear season. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm hoping to convince my wife to go "camping" up in northern GA this fall during archery deer/bear season. We'll see how that goes!


Tell her you have to protect the campsite from them 🤣 alot of the WMA’s have camping areas! Not sure if you have to pay or not! Now the WMA’s are open to anyone to hunt with a valid hunting license. No more WMA permit.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Mike.Rotch said:


> Tell her you have to protect the campsite from them 🤣 alot of the WMA’s have camping areas! Not sure if you have to pay or not! Now the WMA’s are open to anyone to hunt with a valid hunting license. No more WMA permit.


I'm still getting used to everything down here. I was looking at hunting hogs on some north Florida WMAs and they don't require a license but do require a WMA permit, which I'd never heard of before. In Oregon you buy your license and your tag and you can hunt any public land within the specified hunting zone. Out there I was mainly hunting USFS and BLM land, though. I'm pretty stoked I can buy a license for less than $60 here and shoot 12 deer, 2 turkeys, 3 bears, etc. In Oregon you had to buy a license, but then you had to buy a $30 deer tag (1 deer), a $27 turkey tag (per turkey), a $15 bear tag, a $50 elk tag, etc.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm still getting used to everything down here. I was looking at hunting hogs on some north Florida WMAs and they don't require a license but do require a WMA permit, which I'd never heard of before. In Oregon you buy your license and your tag and you can hunt any public land within the specified hunting zone. Out there I was mainly hunting USFS and BLM land, though. I'm pretty stoked I can buy a license for less than $60 here and shoot 12 deer, 2 turkeys, 3 bears, etc. In Oregon you had to buy a license, but then you had to buy a $30 deer tag (1 deer), a $27 turkey tag (per turkey), a $15 bear tag, a $50 elk tag, etc.


And it’s even crazier to think it was just a couple years ago that the prices were half that! And with 3 turkeys. Haha stupid cheap.


----------



## full moon64

Osprey eating a fish right over 'me bloody' rental car.














Sanibel Island March 2022


----------



## john42056

Put a new camera up on Sunday, Monday night got this. Momma and her baby.


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Osprey eating a fish right over 'me bloody' rental car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanibel Island March 2022
> View attachment 7661708
> View attachment 7661709


JACK KROMER pics


----------



## Mossy-Back

Across from my mailbox on my way home


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Made it out for some shooting with a friend this evening…


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mossy-Back said:


> Across from my mailbox on my way home
> 
> View attachment 7661754


Looks like one of those low fence operations, good luck keeping them in there  .


----------



## Mossy-Back

AjPUNISHER said:


> Looks like one of those low fence operations, good luck keeping them in there  .


You got that right. We see them crossing the road there between the neighbor's property and a big pine plantation all the time. If only I had permission to hunt there...


----------



## graycm84

Grand Cayman


----------



## Uniquename

A few days before deer season opened, snuck in on this little buck that was out cold for a photo. Right when we are getting the shot he woke up realized something was not right.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got my new (to me) lens today. Of course it’s been thunderstorms ever since. Did manage a few of my pup. Can’t wait to get it out in the real world! Stay tuned!


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud

Went from not seeing an owl for about 4 years to seeing 2 in 2 days. Love these birds


----------



## Uniquename

Mike.Rotch said:


> Got my new (to me) lens today. Of course it’s been thunderstorms ever since. Did manage a few of my pup. Can’t wait to get it out in the real world! Stay tuned!
> View attachment 7662319
> 
> View attachment 7662318


Great pictures. Do you know if the picture quality is any good on the Canon ae-1? and worth using or just get a newer up to date camera ? I was given a camera with 5 lenses and a few flashes. Have not used it yet.


----------



## Will83191




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Uniquename said:


> Great pictures. Do you know if the picture quality is any good on the Canon ae-1? and worth using or just get a newer up to date camera ? I was given a camera with 5 lenses and a few flashes. Have not used it yet.


I don’t know much at all about Canon. I started with Nikon and haven’t strayed away. I did a quick google search and it looks like it’s a film camera? It could be tough and expensive to shoot films nowadays. So you’ll have to determine if you want to do that or not. The great thing about modern technology is you can get a phenomenal camera for decently cheap prices nowadays. If Canon is like Nikon you can still use those lenses depending on the cameras mount and focusing abilities. With everyone going to mirrorless cameras these days, there’s alot of good DSLR’s to snatch up at reasonable prices!


----------



## IClark

Was out checking something behind my house in Southern Ohio and this buck we've named one eye Jack jumped the fence and came down to our apple trees! We surprised each other but he gave me time to snap a couple pics







with my phone!


----------



## 25ft-up

Uniquename said:


> Great pictures. Do you know if the picture quality is any good on the Canon ae-1? and worth using or just get a newer up to date camera ? I was given a camera with 5 lenses and a few flashes. Have not used it yet.



I have the ae1. It's a film camera. Was a good camera in it's time. Relic now, along with the lenses. List it on a canon site and it might sell to someone who develops film or is collecting


----------



## Mossy-Back

Mike.Rotch said:


> I don’t know much at all about Canon. I started with Nikon and haven’t strayed away. I did a quick google search and it looks like it’s a film camera? It could be tough and expensive to shoot films nowadays. So you’ll have to determine if you want to do that or not. The great thing about modern technology is you can get a phenomenal camera for decently cheap prices nowadays. If Canon is like Nikon you can still use those lenses depending on the cameras mount and focusing abilities. With everyone going to mirrorless cameras these days, there’s alot of good DSLR’s to snatch up at reasonable prices!


Could you suggest a decent/affordable DSLR for an amateur? And a decent zoom lense to go with it? 

I'd like to get better pictures and all i have is my phone currently.


----------



## solohunter

American Canuck bridge heading into Lake Huron







Awesome weather, now Lake St. Clair was like 4 sisters in a bathtub on the way back to Detroit....


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> Could you suggest a decent/affordable DSLR for an amateur? And a decent zoom lense to go with it?
> 
> I'd like to get better pictures and all i have is my phone currently.


alot would depend on what you consider affordable. Also what you want to do. But you can look at Nikons 3xxx, 5xxx and 7xxx series. They get a little better as you go up in those series. Most cameras will outperform the user. Check the shutter count, if it’s not listed, ask for it. The number is very similar to miles on a car. Most cameras have a shutter life expectancy around 200,000 and 300,000. I don’t have a ton of experience with different cameras. If you can spend a little more, i would recommend the D500. That’s what i use and i honestly can’t say much bad about it. It’s fast! It will be around 900-1000 used.

alot of guys like the 70-200 f2.8. I haven’t used it, but it’s pretty renowned. I really like my 200-500. (Like the camera i recommended, also around 1000 used) Just limits you in low light. That’s why i just got this other lens. Sigma and Tamron both have similar versions of this lens for a few hundred less i believe. I think sigma is a 150-600. That’s alot of range!

i wish i could be more help. Haha i love shooting, but i’m the farthest from a gear freak!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Upgrading lenses may have been my best decision! This was right around sunrise and cloudy this morning. Low light has kicked my butt for so long. I still have practice with this lens, but it’s already showing what it’s capable of.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Hate myself for not getting even lower to get him on the green background and not blending with the flowers. The ground was still soaking wet though. Think the focus still needs a little more fine tuning.


----------



## 25ft-up

The farther away you get with a big lens the more atmosphere there is to the subject and the more it will be blurred. Using a tripod and a shutter speed matching or exceeding the total mm is almost a must with a big lens to reduce motion blur. Are you using an editing program? I like what I can do with luminar 4 better than photoshop but still use photoshop for some things that I can't do with luminar


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> The farther away you get with a big lens the more atmosphere there is to the subject and the more it will be blurred. Using a tripod and a shutter speed matching or exceeding the total mm is almost a must with a big lens to reduce motion blur. Are you using an editing program? I like what I can do with luminar 4 better than photoshop but still use photoshop for some things that I can't do with luminar


Yep, around here you can’t shoot between like 10am and 7pm because heat diffraction is so bad. I dealt with that frustration for awhile before learning that. Haha i use lightroom. I shoot RAW so i have to edit them.


----------



## Uniquename




----------



## Mossy-Back

This dumb thread made me go spend more money. I'm not satisfied with my cell phone pictures anymore and bought a used Nikon D300 with a couple lenses. Hopefully I can figure out how to use it.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Hahhaha welcome to the club. You don’t even want to know how much the lens i just bought was… literally twice what i paid for my truck. 😳 this thread had probably half to do with it. Haha welcome to photography though! It’s oddly satisfying. Especially if you get really into the wildlife part. It’s just hunting but when you make the perfect shot… the animal still lives.


----------



## ahunter55

My wife has 3 Nikon bodies & I have no idea how many different lenses + tripods & who knows what else. Hell, I even bought her a Ghost Blind.. IF you think archery is expensive, you ain't seen nothin yet. We just got back from a short get away on the Gulf in Mississippi. These were with "my" point & shoot camera just b/4 we went to Ship Island. I did capture a Butterfly.


----------



## 25ft-up

crappy cellphone pics, but...
Had another thunderstorm this evening. Turkeys drying off even closer to the house
I don't do much turkey hunting, but getting out during a heavy rain along the edge of a sunny opening would seem productive












Stopped by this lake this morning. Next time I'll bring the kayak. Going to bake in the sun but there's landlocked atlantic salmon in there to try for among other big fish. 90' deep


----------



## graycm84




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Around 7 this evening i was on the front porch watching the hummingbirds. Then i started hearing what sounded like multiple hawks around the road. I crept down that way while listening to them. I crept down that way and some how i actually spotted one across the road! Young hawk. Just a baby! Cool either way. Wish he was facing me! His family was off further in the woods and he was communicating with them.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Onza

ran across two Fisher cats while putting out trail cams today.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Think i used shutterfly for the last time today. Nearly every photo i get from them is badly damaged. Luckily i had a little smaller frame and was able to cut the bulk off of this. I try to print local and they always have excuses on why they can’t print.


----------



## xxkilla




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Found a new spot this evening. It had already gotten pretty late. There was an osprey nest out about 150 yards and an eagle randomly flying around. Going to have to get out here sooner one evening and see how it goes. Only got one decent shot of the osprey and a handful of bad one of the eagle. I’ve had much worse evenings though…


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
2m

Somedays at Conowingo Dam, if and when it gets really active in the spring and fall, you almost need eyes on the back of your head--like for this shot when an eagle flew right up the parking lot behind all of us photographers. Usually we have our eyes on the river. April 2022


----------



## Mike.Rotch

That’s a wrap on another weekend. One week closer to deer season!


----------



## Isaiah




----------



## john42056

Kind of a crappy pic, but looks like a hawk getting something on my game cam.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Another Sunday, another outing of fishing therapy.

Didn't call for any rain till 8pm or later so I figured I'd wade the river and be home before any rain rolled in, but I should know by now to never trust weatherman! 
I started fishing at 3:45pm and less than 5 minutes in I had caught 2 bass, one a 17" with an old healed over wound its side.









By 5:45 I was about ready to wrap it up with 38 smallies caught. I started making my way back across the river after I saw the line of very dark clouds coming my way...and they rolled in fast. I thought about making a run for it so to speak but after getting back near the other side, I was still a good 15 minutes from my bike and then another 5 or so to get home. I decided to head towards the bridge for shelter instead, figuring my luck, I would have gotten caught in it before I got home. Turns out I could have made it because it didn't start pouring for another 20-30 minutes.

The last time I got stuck out in a T-storm, the lighting was far worse than this storm was...but there was still some Pucker Factor involved. 









I wasn't the only one that didn't make a hasty retreat. A few kayakers disappeared but 2 other guys wading around had the same idea I did.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

So i got some time to focus tune my new lens this evening. Figured i’d test out the new tune at the feeder since it’s always active. I had no idea he was going after this yellow jacket until i checked the photos.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

No matter how white a deer is, it will always see me first. Another encounter this evening.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Future booner in the front yard.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 138104

Mike.Rotch said:


> Think i used shutterfly for the last time today. Nearly every photo i get from them is badly damaged. Luckily i had a little smaller frame and was able to cut the bulk off of this. I try to print local and they always have excuses on why they can’t print.
> View attachment 7663484
> 
> View attachment 7663483


Use mpix. Everything I order from them turns out great!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Perry24 said:


> Use mpix. Everything I order from them turns out great!


Awesome! Thank you, I will definitely be checking it out. The sad thing about shutterfly is they have a facility in the state beside me to print. I got my first photo from there and it showed up quick and in perfect shape. Every time since they’ve printed in Oregon on the other side of the country. Takes two weeks and shows up destroyed. They tell me they have no control over which facility prints.


----------



## FrostyNuggets

On my walk to work today.


----------



## Mossy-Back

A couple trespassers set off my driveway alarm this morning. My new (to me) Dslr shows up today so hopefully I'll get some better quality pics up soon.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Trash panda was hanging out in the front yard when i got home.


----------



## 25ft-up

I was starting to think you stopped in at the zoo everyday, Mike


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> I was starting to think you stopped in at the zoo everyday, Mike


Hahaha i’m lucky enough to live on a 26,000 acre lake that is nothing but public land surrounding it. Nobody but the government owns the land touching it. Holds a ton of wildlife.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Not a terrible evening! Shot the doe out of the passenger window, that’s a tough shot with a 10+ pound lens 🤣 couldn’t believe she let me reach over and roll the window down… yeah i said “roll” it down.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mikeburr




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mossy-Back

@25ft-up what camera/lens are you using on the bunnies, deer, and turtle?


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> @25ft-up what camera/lens are you using on the bunnies, deer, and turtle?


Canon EF 300mm f/4 L IS, with EF extender 1.4x II. Got so close I could only get the head in the frame. Bunnies abound, Too bad they will have already been eaten before the season opens. Deer and turtle were cropped from pretty far away


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> Canon EF 300mm f/4 L IS, with EF extender 1.4x II. Got so close I could only get the head in the frame. Bunnies abound, Too bad they will have already been eaten before the season opens. Deer and turtle were cropped from pretty far away


I hear that on the bunnies. We've had a ton of them around this summer but they disappear by mid november. 

I just picked up a Nikon D300 and have a 70-210 lens. I'm looking into options for 300 or 400mm for further away shots, but playing with the one I have for now.


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> I hear that on the bunnies. We've had a ton of them around this summer but they disappear by mid november.
> 
> I just picked up a Nikon D300 and have a 70-210 lens. I'm looking into options for 300 or 400mm for further away shots, but playing with the one I have for now.


Prime(telephoto) lenses are the best for clarity. 300 or 400 are a good choice. All the better if they fit a 2x converter . Always check to see what extenders will fit what lenses. Another good option is a 100-400 zoom, but it's going to be heavier and has more glass that the light has to pass through. I have the 100mm f/2.8 macro lens that I take on stand. Very light weight, small, shoots in lower light, and just the right mm to frame a deer that's around 15-30yds


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I heard a hawk down behind the house, i tried to sneak back there and grab some photos. He saw me first and took off. I decided to take a cell phone picture and happen to look up right after and this doe was headed towards me. Heat distortion really hurt the photos, but this one came out ok even though it’s very soft!


----------



## WVbowProud

Not nature but bowhunting related. Stage one of blind build complete. I prefer a treestand but the future will be full of hunts with my boys. Figure they can get away with a little more in here.


----------



## ahunter55

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7666039
> 
> Not nature but bowhunting related. Stage one of blind build complete. I prefer a treestand but the future will be full of hunts with my boys. Figure they can get away with a little more in here.


Make a very sturdy roof & add a ladder going up & ya got a 12 foot "up in the air" stand too. I killed a lot of critters at 10 & 12 foot.


----------



## WVbowProud

ahunter55 said:


> Make a very sturdy roof & add a ladder going up & ya got a 12 foot "up in the air" stand too. I killed a lot of critters at 10 & 12 foot.


That's the plan actually! Should be about 8 foot from floor to ground.


----------



## MiBuckhunter




----------



## UntouchableNess

Mulberries were ripe.


----------



## ahunter55

I'm headed to the Iowa State Games this weekend..2 days of Target shooting. 60, 50 & 40 yards. Changed arrows (heavier, longer) for this so had to do some adjusting (not much) A little left & a little elevation. Very satisfied with my 40 & 50 yards, no pics... 60 yds (in pic). No, I'm not a 3" grouper at 60 yds like "so many others".





















, plus the fact I've only shot 1 3D this summer.. Oh well, I'm just glad at 80 I can still shoot 90 arrows in scorching sun/heat. Hopefully my winning combo, Pink Fletch & my older 1 of a kind Harley Darton Maverick. This is a 20 yard indoor face too. All holes are 60 yds adjusting..... Now you see why I kill everything at 25 yds or less...


----------



## Mossy-Back

UntouchableNess said:


> Mulberries were ripe.


The Muscadines are getting ripe here and the possums and raccoons have been climbing up into them.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Sockeye salmon caught in SE Alaska:


----------



## CAPTJJ

Dolly Varden trout, well actually a char from the same area, have caught close to 200 of these so far:


----------



## ahunter55

CAPTJJ said:


> Dolly Varden trout, well actually a char from the same area, have caught close to 200 of these so far:


Great on the fish. My middle Daughter, Son-in-law & 2 G-sons are in Alaska now.. Visited a son-in-laws relative & seeing Juneau, Anchorage & a little more. Relative is a Fish & Game person so he took them fishing & King crabbing. A real treat for them all.. Take care.


----------



## thirdhandman

MiBuckhunter said:


> View attachment 7666111
> 
> View attachment 7666110


Too cool. We have red squirrels, grey squirrels, an occasional black squirrel and I've seen one albino squirrel. I've never seen squirrels like yours. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

The photo with my camera in it, you can see the bird above in the distance. Juvenile Little Blue Heron


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Ended it with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Forgot to post any Cutthroat trout, these are from Chilkat Lake where camp and the field station is located.





































Clear Creek, the lakes outlet:


----------



## CAPTJJ

This eagle swooped down and grabbed fish remains before I could throw them into the river:










Cow and bull moose that have woken me up feeding near my wall tent, 3am and 5am:



















Bison and black bear on the side of the road in the Yukon:


----------



## WVbowProud

CAPTJJ said:


> This eagle swooped down and grabbed fish remains before I could throw them into the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cow and bull moose that have woken me up feeding near my wall tent, 3am and 5am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bison and black bear on the side of the road in the Yukon:


You are seeing some awesome stuff!


----------



## Mossy-Back

thirdhandman said:


> Too cool. We have red squirrels, grey squirrels, an occasional black squirrel and I've seen one albino squirrel. I've never seen squirrels like yours. Thanks for posting the pictures.


Those are fox squirrels. They are BIG! Almost the size of a cat. I saw my first one out turkey hunting this spring and it was a surprise!


----------



## thirdhandman

Mossy-Back said:


> Those are fox squirrels. They are BIG! Almost the size of a cat. I saw my first one out turkey hunting this spring and it was a surprise!


What part of the country are you hunting?


----------



## Mossy-Back

thirdhandman said:


> What part of the country are you hunting?


I'm in SW Georgia. I've only been here a year and still getting used to how different everything is from Oregon. 

BTW, I'm really enjoying the rag bag and new faces for my DIY target.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> Those are fox squirrels. They are BIG! Almost the size of a cat. I saw my first one out turkey hunting this spring and it was a surprise!


They’re awesome and there’s so many different color variations! This is a crappy mount i did on one a couple year ago for my wall.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Crazy to think the one i have the tape on is one of my smaller ones!

the one i’m holding is the one i mounted. I wear an XL glove for reference!


----------



## thirdhandman

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm in SW Georgia. I've only been here a year and still getting used to how different everything is from Oregon.
> 
> BTW, I'm really enjoying the rag bag and new faces for my DIY target.


If you can pop one of them with a field point so you don't make it a taxidermist nightmare, that would make a really cool mount. Thanks for mentioning the targets.


----------



## Hawkfarm




----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark

Anybody need some zucchini


----------



## Mossy-Back

IClark said:


> Anybody need some zucchini
> View attachment 7666917


I think this is the first year in the last several I can say yes. Our garden didn't do so well this year, but it is also a new location a new climate for us.


----------



## IClark

Mossy-Back said:


> I think this is the first year in the last several I can say yes. Our garden didn't do so well this year, but it is also a new location a new climate for us.


Gotcha. We enjoy it! We went from drought conditions to lots of rain so everything is doing quite well.


----------



## 25ft-up

IClark said:


> Anybody need some zucchini
> View attachment 7666917


Ha ! Looks like my kitchen. Wife likes them smaller but some hide until they get big. Have huge plants each year.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

I haven't gone out on any nature shoots for over a month- too hot,too many leaves blocking the light & birds, plus it just seems like the slow time of the year for nature stuff. I didn't expect to see much and that's pretty much what happened. Kind of slow out there.


----------



## MiBuckhunter

thirdhandman said:


> Too cool. We have red squirrels, grey squirrels, an occasional black squirrel and I've seen one albino squirrel. I've never seen squirrels like yours. Thanks for posting the pictures.


They just showed up this year. We have red', Fox, flying, black & gray. Then one morning I was having coffee on the porch with my bag of nuts ready. We have 3 different guys that will take from your hand. Then all of a sudden I saw a white tail come around the tree. The girl has the pants on (gray from the waist down) the boy has the spots and white tail. They have a litter of babies, don't know the term for baby squirrels. All of the little guys are spotted with white tails. Their nest is in a big maple next to our back deck. Can't wait to get some good pics. Those were spur of the moment with a cell phone zoomed in a little. Really neat to have these around the house. Here are the flying squirrel they only come out at night.


----------



## MiBuckhunter

Here's one with a Kroger discount and Trump in office........








..days gone by....


----------



## Mike.Rotch

I sadly missed the dives because i was distracted, but did manager photos of two ospreys emerging with their catches this evening…

osprey #1


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Osprey #2


----------



## solohunter

Food food plot prep, mow, let it brown up, disc and plant WI Bow Stand and Pure Attraction







Wash out spot that will get hammered....


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Oops, accidentally left one out. But i think it makes a great standalone, so maybe it wasn’t a bad thing!


----------



## WVbowProud

Youngest boy got brave and decided he would play with a ring neck. Big stuff!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got out early and spent 4 hours around. Dark and cloudy. The sun never came out like they said. Thought I completely wasted the morning. Got home looking at photos, it wasn’t a bright lit photo, but i think i kinda like it still!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got this big pileated woodpecker on a camera this morning. These guys are always cool.









Also had an early fawn. They don’t typically birth for another week or two. Cool to see one already tagging along.


----------



## johnson47376




----------



## johnson47376

Almost Heaven


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## IClark

Last shot of the evening ! 40 yards tipped with a qad exodus.


----------



## 138104

Mike.Rotch said:


> Oops, accidentally left one out. But i think it makes a great standalone, so maybe it wasn’t a bad thing!
> View attachment 7667298


Your photography is amazing! What’s your setup?


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Perry24 said:


> Your photography is amazing! What’s your setup?


Thank you so much! I have somewhat my dream setup! I use a Nikon D500 with a 400mm 2.8G VR lens. With and without the 1.4x teleconverter. The osprey photos are with the teleconverter. Just gives me a tad more reach when i have enough light to do so!


----------



## vincenzokr




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
39m

1/pic Great Egret adjusting its balance on a swaying treetop, on a windy day in York County. June 2022
SECOND PIC,West Texas


----------



## vincenzokr

Foto 30.7 2022


----------



## Hawkfarm




----------



## Hawkfarm

"team faceoff at the salt lick" I had just put new mineral and salt in the lick. But I doubt the turkeys were there for those.


----------



## solohunter

Cereal rye being seeded today, farmer who cash leases my ground has it done. Fun to watch, some fields to the right about 400yds and sometimes it looks like he is flying through the woods.


----------



## ahunter55

solohunter said:


> View attachment 7668535
> View attachment 7668543
> Cereal rye being seeded today, farmer who cash leases my ground has it done. Fun to watch, some fields to the right about 400yds and sometimes it looks like he is flying through the woods.


I saw several this weekend on my 3 1/2 hour drive to the middle of Iowa. 2 at one time flew right over me on the road hitting adjoining fields AND my camera was in the back seat. Then I saw another (double winger) then I saw 2 planes towing gliders to higher altitudes... Not one photo taken.


----------



## solohunter

ahunter55 said:


> I saw several this weekend on my 3 1/2 hour drive to the middle of Iowa. 2 at one time flew right over me on the road hitting adjoining fields AND my camera was in the back seat. Then I saw another (double winger) then I saw 2 planes towing gliders to higher altitudes... Not one photo taken.


We typically get photos, we moved in to our new home three years ago and so we are right in the middle of it all since we live on the property.


----------



## ahunter55

Mt son took his family (3 of my G-kids that all bowhunt too) to Lake Michigan charter fishing this weekend out of Kenosha Wisconsin. Last year my son arrowed a Doe & the 2 G-sons arrowed 2 Does each. Then in Feb they all went South from our snow & cold & arrowed 2 hogs each. G-Daughter will be her 1st season coming up.




























. They just got back.. Was a good trip. I see fish dinner in my future. His wife hooked the largest (23#s) but need help landing..


----------



## Mossy-Back

Finally got a few of my pictures off my new camera. All unedited. I'm still messing around with it trying to see what works. My old dog is still hanging in there. We got her right after we got married (14 years ago at the end of this month) and she was about 1.5 years old. She was a stray at a shelter. Turned out she was pregnant and had 5 puppies in our apartment a month later. We kept one puppy and are friends with the owners of another pup. She is 15+ now and she has outlived both of those puppies (they were both 30 pounds heavier than her).

Nikon D300, handheld, most shot with a Nikkor 70-210 AF lens


----------



## Mathias

Tried to get him while on a fence post, raiding my feeders, but only a hip shot while fleeing.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

Beautiful sun rise on the river!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> Finally got a few of my pictures off my new camera. All unedited. I'm still messing around with it trying to see what works. My old dog is still hanging in there. We got her right after we got married (14 years ago at the end of this month) and she was about 1.5 years old. She was a stray at a shelter. Turned out she was pregnant and had 5 puppies in our apartment a month later. We kept one puppy and are friends with the owners of another pup. She is 15+ now and she has outlived both of those puppies (they were both 30 pounds heavier than her).
> 
> Nikon D300, handheld, most shot with a Nikkor 70-210 AF lens
> 
> View attachment 7668854
> 
> View attachment 7668853
> 
> View attachment 7668852
> 
> View attachment 7668851
> 
> View attachment 7668849
> 
> View attachment 7668847
> 
> View attachment 7668848
> 
> View attachment 7668846
> 
> View attachment 7668845
> 
> View attachment 7668843


So glad to see some photos from you. Looks like the camera and lenses are doing well! Can’t wait to see more!


----------



## Mossy-Back

Mike.Rotch said:


> So glad to see some photos from you. Looks like the camera and lenses are doing well! Can’t wait to see more!


Thank you. I've been looking up all sorts of info on camera settings and adjusting things on the fly. I don't plan to be anything other than an amatuer, but I'm having fun getting better quality images than my phone can get me.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> Thank you. I've been looking up all sorts of info on camera settings and adjusting things on the fly. I don't plan to be anything other than an amatuer, but I'm having fun getting better quality images than my phone can get me.


I think you’re off to a solid start! I shoot as strictly a hobby. It’s the best thing i’ve ever found for my head. I’ve never sold a single photo.


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> Thank you. I've been looking up all sorts of info on camera settings and adjusting things on the fly. I don't plan to be anything other than an amatuer, but I'm having fun getting better quality images than my phone can get me.


DSLR photos need editing. Lot of info on youtube how to work with different programs. Can always start with the camera on full auto while learning each camera function and how they interact. It's a breeze once you know the basics. Somebody could show you the basics with the camera in no time. Getting use to changing settings quickly and which will make the best picture takes experience with the camera. Shoot a lot, keep the best take


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> DSLR photos need editing. Lot of info on youtube how to work with different programs. Can always start with the camera on full auto while learning each camera function and how they interact. It's a breeze once you know the basics. Somebody could show you the basics with the camera in no time. Getting use to changing settings quickly and which will make the best picture takes experience with the camera. *Shoot a lot*, keep the best take


This is sooo important. You can never take too many photos. More photos is more practice, but it’s also more options. You increase your chances of having that shot that’s “the one” by taking more. People say i take great photos and i just think “no, i take alot of photos, some just happen to turn out great”. Haha


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Another Sunday spent at the river fishing for a few hours and as usual it was rather uneventful  

Saw a deer and a bald eagle right off the bat but rather far and even further away, so no pics. Ended up wading out and got to 40-50yds of a fawn on the island before I realized it...then momma appeared for a bit and spooked soon after. Not sure why I'm having so much blur with autofocus on but I'm gonna have to look into the settings on the camera for starters.
















A ton of these little 1.5" guys hopping around on the island but they were playing hard to get.
















Probably be interesting pics if I put a trailcam over this hole.
















Nothing goes to waste in nature but what they were feeding on is still nasty!
























Hard enough to not get stuck and then I snagged somebodies hung-up line in deep water.

















This monster could be a contender for ZDC's title. Felt bad for the little guy though, all 3 hooks of the treble logged in it's mouth and not much wiggle room at all to get them out.









Wasn't sure what I was looking at when I spotted this in 2ft of water with some mud on it, thought it was typical river junk at first. Apparently, the flimsy looking line on the retractable they were using broke.









I caught 38 smallies, 2 sunfish and a chub for the outing. A couple decent sized bronzebacks but more smalls then normal. Lost a nice walleye that wasn't hooked very well but the highlight of the trip was on the same spinner that's in the mouth of the little guy above. I hooked into a what I knew was a nice smallie, though I didn't realize how nice till it jumped and I got a real good look at it. I'd wager it was a 5-6lber measuring around 22"s long, but when it re-entered the water it pulled REALLY hard and didn't realize my drag was set too tight to let it run. The line snapped about the same time I was figuring that I out and rapidly lost both 

On my walk back to my mtn bike to head home I kept the camera ready when I approached a small field I often see deer in. As soon as I entered it, I got swarmed and eaten alive by mosquitoes but then saw a fawn staring at me. Managed to get a soft 40-50yd pic of it before I kept going, momma was just over the hill to the right, out of view at first but both soon took off like bats out of hell as I kept walking and swinging wildly at the biting skeeters.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> Another Sunday spent at the river fishing for a few hours and as usual it was rather uneventful
> 
> Saw a deer and a bald eagle right off the bat but rather far and even further away, so no pics. Ended up wading out and got to 40-50yds of a fawn on the island before I realized it...then momma appeared for a bit and spooked soon after. Not sure why I'm having so much blur with autofocus on but I'm gonna have to look into the settings on the camera for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ton of these little 1.5" guys hopping around on the island but they were playing hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably be interesting pics if I put a trailcam over this hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing goes to waste in nature but what they were feeding on is still nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard enough to not get stuck and then I snagged somebodies hung-up line in deep water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monster could be a contender for ZDC's title. Felt bad for the little guy though, all 3 hooks of the treble logged in it's mouth and not much wiggle room at all to get them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure what I was looking at when I spotted this in 2ft of water with some mud on it, thought it was typical river junk at first. Apparently, the flimsy looking line on the retractable they were using broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught 38 smallies, 2 sunfish and a chub for the outing. A couple decent sized bronzebacks but more smalls then normal. Lost a nice walleye that wasn't hooked very well but the highlight of the trip was on the same spinner that's in the mouth of the little guy above. I hooked into a what I knew was a nice smallie, though I didn't realize how nice till it jumped and I got a real good look at it. I'd wager it was a 5-6lber measuring around 22"s long, but when it re-entered the water it pulled REALLY hard and didn't realize my drag was set too tight to let it run. The line snapped about the same time I was figuring that I out and rapidly lost both
> 
> On my walk back to my mtn bike to head home I kept the camera ready when I approached a small field I often see deer in. As soon as I entered it, I got swarmed and eaten alive by mosquitoes but then saw a fawn staring at me. Managed to get a soft 40-50yd pic of it before I kept going, momma was just over the hill to the right, out of view at first but both soon took off like bats out of hell as I kept walking and swinging wildly at the biting skeeters.


That’s fun filled! The blur isn’t anything you’re necessarily doing wrong. It appears to be heat distortion. Photographers worst enemy when shooting at a distance! It can be incredibly frustrating. It’s the same thing we see on the roads. The camera is super sensitive to it in nearly all openings that are being heated.


----------



## 1Hunter

Bow hunting last year in a tree stand I see this hot air balloon up high coming over the field I'm hunting on. Next thing I know here he comes, some guy and a girl do a touch and go. Man you should of seen the deer scatter....


----------



## 25ft-up

AjPUNISHER said:


> Another Sunday spent at the river fishing for a few hours and as usual it was rather uneventful
> 
> Saw a deer and a bald eagle right off the bat but rather far and even further away, so no pics. Ended up wading out and got to 40-50yds of a fawn on the island before I realized it...then momma appeared for a bit and spooked soon after. Not sure why I'm having so much blur with autofocus on but I'm gonna have to look into the settings on the camera for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ton of these little 1.5" guys hopping around on the island but they were playing hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably be interesting pics if I put a trailcam over this hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing goes to waste in nature but what they were feeding on is still nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard enough to not get stuck and then I snagged somebodies hung-up line in deep water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monster could be a contender for ZDC's title. Felt bad for the little guy though, all 3 hooks of the treble logged in it's mouth and not much wiggle room at all to get them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure what I was looking at when I spotted this in 2ft of water with some mud on it, thought it was typical river junk at first. Apparently, the flimsy looking line on the retractable they were using broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught 38 smallies, 2 sunfish and a chub for the outing. A couple decent sized bronzebacks but more smalls then normal. Lost a nice walleye that wasn't hooked very well but the highlight of the trip was on the same spinner that's in the mouth of the little guy above. I hooked into a what I knew was a nice smallie, though I didn't realize how nice till it jumped and I got a real good look at it. I'd wager it was a 5-6lber measuring around 22"s long, but when it re-entered the water it pulled REALLY hard and didn't realize my drag was set too tight to let it run. The line snapped about the same time I was figuring that I out and rapidly lost both
> 
> On my walk back to my mtn bike to head home I kept the camera ready when I approached a small field I often see deer in. As soon as I entered it, I got swarmed and eaten alive by mosquitoes but then saw a fawn staring at me. Managed to get a soft 40-50yd pic of it before I kept going, momma was just over the hill to the right, out of view at first but both soon took off like bats out of hell as I kept walking and swinging wildly at the biting skeeters.


Auto focus tries to get everything kind of in focus with the closest objects being the clearest. Nothing is really sharp. Spot focusing is what I usual use for wildlife and aim for the eye since that is what gets most peoples attention first in a photo


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Nasty, dark and rainy day a few weeks ago. I don’t think i ever ended up posting these anywhere.


----------



## thirdhandman

My younger brother has taken to the woods with a camera. Here is a couple of his better shots.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mike.Rotch said:


> That’s fun filled! The blur isn’t anything you’re necessarily doing wrong. It appears to be heat distortion. Photographers worst enemy when shooting at a distance! It can be incredibly frustrating. It’s the same thing we see on the roads. The camera is super sensitive to it in nearly all openings that are being heated.


It was fun till I lost the big one... and got accosted by the skeeter swarm. First time they much bothered me since I've been near any water/woods this year, but I think I still have welts from them on Sunday, the little *******s!  

I'm not sure if it was heat distortion but it could have been, the afternoon started out sunny but turned mostly cloudy, it wasn't overly hot out at about 84 degrees for the high, but it was a bit humid. At any rate, I took some scenery shots about a half hour after all the soft goose pics but the scenery pics were much better. From the same spot where I took several pics of the ducks, I also took several pics of a bird on a tree branch maybe 15ft away from me...they were all terrible!

I know there are 2 image stabilization systems on my cam and I read quality improved if you turned a certain one of them off altogether, doubt that's it but it may help. Maybe different conditions will improve the quality or I even bought a model with a quality defect. Some more testing/use may give me a better idea.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> It was fun till I lost the big one... and got accosted by the skeeter swarm. First time they much bothered me since I've been near any water/woods this year, but I think I still have welts from them on Sunday, the little *******s!
> 
> I'm not sure if it was heat distortion but it could have been, the afternoon started out sunny but turned mostly cloudy, it wasn't overly hot out at about 84 degrees for the high, but it was a bit humid. At any rate, I took some scenery shots about a half hour after all the soft goose pics but the scenery pics were much better. From the same spot where I took several pics of the ducks, I also took several pics of a bird on a tree branch maybe 15ft away from me...they were all terrible!
> 
> I know there are 2 image stabilization systems on my cam and I read quality improved if you turned a certain one of them off altogether, doubt that's it but it may help. Maybe different conditions will improve the quality or I even bought a model with a quality defect. Some more testing/use may give me a better idea.


Oh no! That does suck! 🤣 i always lose the big one! I haven’t fished a ton this year, but i hooked probably 10 largemouths over 5 pounds and didn’t land a single one… ugh. Haha


The first few deer photos are absolutely heat distortion. I can’t see the geese photos good enough, but they appear to be heat distortion also. 

(i will refer to it as VR since i use Nikon and that’s what they call it. Along with the names of the types)
VR can have some weird effects! Alot of lenses have a “sport” type mode and a “normal” mode. Or a normal mode and tripod mode. Sport is great for moving subjects when you need the lens to keep up with fast movements. In normal the lens will “lock” on a little harder. Great for stationary subjects. But is sluggish for faster moving stuff. Tripod mode is the least amount of vr. It’s more to correct the wind shakes on a tripod. Or possibly walking around it.

here’s a photo i like to show people of heat distortion. Taken over an asphalt road around 3 hours after sunrise. No matter what you do, you will not get good photos without getting a few feet from them. I tend to not shoot much distance stuff these days between 10am and maybe around 6pm. You can get the same effect shooting out of your vehicle window if the inside and outside are drastically different. The air temps mixing with eachother will distort images.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Auto focus tries to get everything kind of in focus with the closest objects being the clearest. Nothing is really sharp. Spot focusing is what I usual use for wildlife and aim for the eye since that is what gets most peoples attention first in a photo


I did try spot focusing on a few occasions Sunday and it didn't seem to make a difference. I also tried focus locking on the fawn and later the geese that were in the wide open with no obstructions, but it didn't make a noticeable difference. 
The pics I posted of the velvet buck with the doe back in June were taken from about 140yds with a bridge camera on a tripod, set on autofocus. I was really pushing the limits of that cam by also going way beyond the optical zoom (52x) and used the digital zoom at well over 100x's. Diminishing returns obviously, but I got a few decent pics considering. 
The cam I'm using now isn't a DSLR either so I don't expect razor sharp images but being locked into only optical zoom and shooting subjects that are much closer should be giving me better results then I got, autofocus or not, especially when most of the other cameras I've used gave better images and had less to work with taking them. Different settings, weather, etc may provide better results...but hoping I didn't get a model with a lens defect or something going on.


----------



## WVbowProud

Anniversary getaway with the wife.


----------



## Bisch

Had another really cool sunset this afternoon!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Mathias




----------



## snoman4

A cool storm front appraching. The squall line looks like a giant wave breaking over the ocean.









Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up

Seen about 9 snakes this morning while going to get my traicam


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics


Bald Eagle with a fish that was still flopping around. Conowingo Dam April 2022


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 138104

Mike.Rotch said:


> Thank you so much! I have somewhat my dream setup! I use a Nikon D500 with a 400mm 2.8G VR lens. With and without the 1.4x teleconverter. The osprey photos are with the teleconverter. Just gives me a tad more reach when i have enough light to do so!
> View attachment 7668000


That’s a great setup! I currently have a D7500, but haven’t even scratched the surface of what it is capable of. Maybe this winter I’ll take some time to learn it.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Perry24 said:


> That’s a great setup! I currently have a D7500, but haven’t even scratched the surface of what it is capable of. Maybe this winter I’ll take some time to learn it.


Yeah! It took me awhile to dive head first into more expensive equipment, but i’m so happy i did. I was speaking to a guy that was talking about how he had so many lenses that he never touched. All he wanted was a certain lens. He sold all of those to purchase the lens that is basically glued to his camera now. I did the same thing but with just a bunch of stuff i had collecting dust. Kayak, fishing lure making supplies, guitars…. Took the dust collectors and turned them into something that i use alot! I canNt wait to see what you get this winter!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Saw the biggest 6 point i’ve ever seen. Probably one of the biggest frames i’ve seen. I underexposed the photos so bad. Got a handful of photos off before her ran. I was able to bring the exposure up this far, it isn’t print worthy, but good enough to show yall. I’m so disappointed at how bad i underexposed it.


----------



## luna217

good stuff


----------



## 25ft-up

Mike.Rotch said:


> Saw the biggest 6 point i’ve ever seen. Probably one of the biggest frames i’ve seen. I underexposed the photos so bad. Got a handful of photos off before her ran. I was able to bring the exposure up this far, it isn’t print worthy, but good enough to show yall. I’m so disappointed at how bad i underexposed it.
> View attachment 7670102


Didn't come out bad. Some noise but have to expect that Sometimes I'll just go with it being dark. Bandaid tool in PS will remove the stick across the face if you want. Awesome, high 6pt. Someplaces with 4pt AR it wouldn't be legal shoot.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> Didn't come out bad. Some noise but have to expect that Sometimes I'll just go with it being dark. Bandaid tool in PS will remove the stick across the face if you want. Awesome, high 6pt. Someplaces with 4pt AR it wouldn't be legal shoot.


Yep, we were just 4 points in one side until last year. Still 4 points on one side, but they added (or 15” outside spread). Always referred to them as genetically superior!

Luckily i shoot in RAW. Helps tremendously when you botch the exposure or blow highlights. I may remove the stuff off his face, i went to pull up a couple inches and change my exposure at the same time and he was having none of that. (I was in the truck) at the time i just HAD to get photos of him. Haha


----------



## Mossy-Back

Mike.Rotch said:


> Yep, we were just 4 points in one side until last year. Still 4 points on one side, but they added (or 15” outside spread). Always referred to them as genetically superior!
> 
> Luckily i shoot in RAW. Helps tremendously when you botch the exposure or blow highlights. I may remove the stuff off his face, i went to pull up a couple inches and change my exposure at the same time and he was having none of that. (I was in the truck) at the time i just HAD to get photos of him. Haha


Are you in a antler restricted area of Georgia? Regs say only one of the two antlered deer you shoot have to have 4 points on one side or 15" spread.

Twelve (12) per season, Statewide. No more than ten (10) may be antlerless and no more than two (2) may be antlered. *One of the antlered deer must have at least 4 points, one inch or longer, on one side of the antlers OR a minimum of 15 inches outside antler spread*.Mar 18, 2022


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Mossy-Back said:


> Are you in a antler restricted area of Georgia? Regs say only one of the two antlered deer you shoot have to have 4 points on one side or 15" spread.
> 
> Twelve (12) per season, Statewide. No more than ten (10) may be antlerless and no more than two (2) may be antlered. *One of the antlered deer must have at least 4 points, one inch or longer, on one side of the antlers OR a minimum of 15 inches outside antler spread*.Mar 18, 2022


It’s county specific. They used to tell you what page to go look at. For some reason they don’t anymore. I think only 4 or 5 counties do it. I think it should be statewide. But that’s me. Both of our bucks in my county have to have 4 points on one side or 15” outside spread.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> Didn't come out bad. Some noise but have to expect that Sometimes I'll just go with it being dark. Bandaid tool in PS will remove the stick across the face if you want. Awesome, high 6pt. Someplaces with 4pt AR it wouldn't be legal shoot.


Quick job on twig removal. May give it a better go later. It already looks better. Here’s the original aswell. I was so mad at myself for underexposing so poorly.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

Mike.Rotch said:


> Quick job on twig removal. May give it a better go later. It already looks better. Here’s the original aswell. I was so mad at myself for underexposing so poorly.
> View attachment 7670189
> 
> View attachment 7670190



Good job pulling it out of the obits


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> Good job pulling it out of the obits


Thank you! I was just glad to be able to make it viewable. Nothing worse than botching the exposure on something you’re excited about. Haha


----------



## Mike.Rotch

C eh N eh D eh


----------



## Mossy-Back

Unwelcome visitor on my cameras, and a couple small bucks. I might need to break out the predator call one of these evenings.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

“New” lens saw the water for the first time today. Not many photo opportunities, but it was a nice evening out.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

A couple more kayak shots from yesterday.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

So i’ve been dealing with having to tune lenses way off of zero and being an extreme pain to actually grab focus on something. I think i’m going to have to put the camera down until i fix it. A couple weeks ago i noticed my body mount is extremely bent. I have a very crooked focus plane and my camera is actually focusing left of my focus point.

i didn’t get a single photo of this does face in focus and i had the focus point all over it. Photo of body mount. It’s doesn’t seem like much but it is an extreme case when it come to precision.


----------



## rt0205

Virginia









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rt0205

"









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Teaching youngin the basics, and bobcat on the card pull. Wish one would sneak under me while hunting


----------



## RLT1

Italy









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Mike.Rotch said:


> So i’ve been dealing with having to tune lenses way off of zero and being an extreme pain to actually grab focus on something. I think i’m going to have to put the camera down until i fix it. A couple weeks ago i noticed my body mount is extremely bent. I have a very crooked focus plane and my camera is actually focusing left of my focus point.
> 
> i didn’t get a single photo of this does face in focus and i had the focus point all over it. Photo of body mount. It’s doesn’t seem like much but it is an extreme case when it come to precision.
> View attachment 7672660
> 
> View attachment 7672661


 That new big lens could be too much on that bracket. Better get a new, even better camera. Every photographers dream, a new camera. I'm thinking 5D myself, but it's full frame and I'll lose some magnification.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

25ft-up said:


> That new big lens could be too much on that bracket. Better get a new, even better camera. Every photographers dream, a new camera. I'm thinking 5D myself, but it's full frame and I'll lose some magnification.


I have been looking at the mirrorless options 😎 would be great to have the animal eye detection. the AF in my D500 still remains unmatched though for BIF.

hopefully the new mount will be in the mail this week and sort it out. My little 50 1.8 has to be tuned -9 and the new 400mm wouldn’t tune even at -20 and it was focusing a couple inches further on the right side of the frame at roughly 10 feet. This just compounds the further i get and makes my focus point inaccurate. I pulled the mount off and took the hammer to it. I think i was able to tune to -13 or something. But still lots of issues. I used the 200-500 for awhile which is a 5.6 aperture. So the depth of field was wide enough that i didn’t notice the issue and thought my 50mm 1.8 was just being stupid. This 400mm 2.8 shows every flaw! Tested on my moms D3400 and all lenses are money.


----------



## Hawkfarm

He's already lost most of his summer coat.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## CAPTJJ

The Pink salmon started running at the Chilkoot River where I fish in my days off, went looking for Dolly Varden and found the salmon in my hot spot. Landed 9 Pinks and 6 Dollies, lost 4 salmon. Started with a pink/sliver Iron Decoy and then found they like the perch Phoebe that the Sockeyes were hitting. Great fight on my light rod and 6 pound test, could have used a net but was able to beach or grab them. Pinks are the smallest of the 5 Pacific salmon species.























































A couple more of the bigger Dolly Varden:


----------



## CAPTJJ

More Sockeyes from after I finished work a few days ago:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

8 Sundays in a row wading the river so far...and not a dull one yet!










These nests are right at the top of a bridge pillar. I forget the bird makes them but 2 weeks back they were flying in and out of them, this time I didn't even see a bird.









That haze in the distance is actually rain. Got some sprinkles my way but missed me otherwise.









Great missed picture opportunity #1. I was walking/fishing the shoreline heading to another spot to wade out. I stopped to cast at a spot and then kept walking but wasn't paying enough attention. Right where the oval is in the pic, a big red fox was sleeping! We saw each other about the same time as got to it's feet, wheeled around and took off like a bat out of hell into the woods beyond.









Not long after I found this extremely chewed up crankbait in the mud.









Came across several of these guys next. They never co-operated for the shots I was hoping for but turned one of them into a faked dof via photoshop.









T-Storms number 2 and 3 at the same time coming from opposite directions, about an hour after the first one. Heard thunder and saw distant lighting but both missed me again.

















Hooked into what I thought was a walleye for a few seconds, but ended up being another fisherman's hung-up bottom fishing rig. I've bottom fished in near flood stage levels and still didn't use sinkers anywhere near this one in weight! Were they trying to catch something or knock it out  









T-Storm #4 rolled in extremely fast over 2 hours later without much warning but passed through about just as fast.









Not long after the storm passed, a fawn appeared on the shoreline of an island. Pretty much knew I wasn't going to get a decent shot, but I took a few anyway 









First time I tried taking a flying pic. I debated even attempting it but decided to see what I would get at the last second. The results were far better than I thought I was going to get, especially at a distance.









Great missed picture opportunity #2 happened after I was done fishing and right before I departed. I was all packed up, with my stuff sitting next to my mtn bike. I was at the water's edge maybe 10 or so feet from my stuff when I heard a stone clank up the shoreline from me. It was a soaked woodchuck ambling down the shoreline, coming right to me. It stopped and stood on it's hind legs in the wide open, nabbing some greenery and chewing it down before it kept coming right on past me.

As for the fishing, it was one of the slowest outings catch wise in the last several I've had. 27 smallies caught in 4hrs, the best catching was 9 bass in about 15 minutes, out of the same waist deep little pocket in the middle of nowhere that I almost overlooked. The 2 nicest bass for the outing came from there as well at 17 and 18"s.


----------



## 25ft-up

Aj, it was nice following along with your story of the day. But next time we also need a pic of you riding off into the sunset on your bike


----------



## RLT1

Fishing on the Kalamazoo River. Mammoth cave....what an awesome place!
Opry land hotel.....amazing stay again there. Love Tennessee and Nashville/Gatlinburg area!!!






























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Rained last night and windy this morning. Perfect for stillhunting my way in to remove a trail cam. Got in close range to a #1 target with the camera. Would have been a different story if I had the bow.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mike.Rotch said:


> So i’ve been dealing with having to tune lenses way off of zero and being an extreme pain to actually grab focus on something. I think i’m going to have to put the camera down until i fix it. A couple weeks ago i noticed my body mount is extremely bent. I have a very crooked focus plane and my camera is actually focusing left of my focus point.
> 
> i didn’t get a single photo of this does face in focus and i had the focus point all over it. Photo of body mount. It’s doesn’t seem like much but it is an extreme case when it come to precision.
> View attachment 7672660
> 
> View attachment 7672661


I like that pic quite a bit though, even if it isn't tack sharp! 

Ever try the smart sharpen feature in photoshop? It's basically custom levels of sharpening but you can tweak it a lot further with tracing out different parts, feathering and sharpening till it suits you.


----------



## FrostyNuggets

Less than a month away from squirrel stew. This little fella got lucky. He proceeded to stare at me for the next half an hour while he grubbed down a walnut.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> I like that pic quite a bit though, even if it isn't tack sharp!
> 
> Ever try the smart sharpen feature in photoshop? It's basically custom levels of sharpening but you can tweak it a lot further with tracing out different parts, feathering and sharpening till it suits you.


Yeah, that’s what i did, but really started getting noisy on me. So i just had to stop because i was just making it worse after a certain point! My body mount should hopefully be here by the end of the week. Just gotta stay with close up subjects until then. It’s pretty amazing at how drastic something so small could be. In just a small section about a foot wide, from left to right my focal plane is off nearly 2 inches!


----------



## CAPTJJ

Ended up landing 24 Pink salmon the last 3 days and lost a bunch, they have weak mouths it seems. Here's some of the better ones from the last 2 days since I already posted Day 1:


----------



## 25ft-up

CAPTJJ said:


> Ended up landing 24 Pink salmon the last 3 days and lost a bunch, they have weak mouths it seems. Here's some of the better ones from the last 2 days since I already posted Day 1:


 Nice fish! Post up some pics of the scenic landscapes too. Looks nice there.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mike.Rotch said:


> Yeah, that’s what i did, but really started getting noisy on me. So i just had to stop because i was just making it worse after a certain point! My body mount should hopefully be here by the end of the week. Just gotta stay with close up subjects until then. It’s pretty amazing at how drastic something so small could be. In just a small section about a foot wide, from left to right my focal plane is off nearly 2 inches!


I had wondered if you got it fixed yet...with the hummingbird pics you posted after mentioning the issue. 

I'm not a bit surprised it's altering the focus as much as it is. I can't help but think of lenses not being seated right on the camera body and comparing it to a scope on a rifle that took a hard knock and isn't zeroed anymore. Playing kentucky windage wouldn't be much fun with a camera, it wasn't fun with a muzzloader I had. With the front sight all the way to the right (maxed out) I still had to guesstimate another 8"s further over to hit where I wanted to. I killed deer with it but it certainly made things more interesting .


----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> I had wondered if you got it fixed yet...with the hummingbird pics you posted after mentioning the issue.
> 
> I'm not a bit surprised it's altering the focus as much as it is. I can't help but think of lenses not being seated right on the camera body and comparing it to a scope on a rifle that took a hard knock and isn't zeroed anymore. Playing kentucky windage wouldn't be much fun with a camera, it wasn't fun with a muzzloader I had. With the front sight all the way to the right (maxed out) I still had to guesstimate another 8"s further over to hit where I wanted to. I killed deer with it but it certainly made things more interesting .


Yeah, it’s not too terrible up close or on moving subjects when i use group focus. Single point focus is miserable. Even at the closer distances. I have to remember to aim a little right. A couple weeks ago i was getting so mad because i kept grabbing focus on the background of a deer. It was so frustrating. I started looking at everything when i got home and spotted the mount being bent. I was like, yep, that’ll do it! Haha

it’s very much like that! I had a friend years back that put a scope on a gun that wasn’t fit for a scope in the least bit. It was some rigged up welded clamp thing. If I remember right it was somewhere around 8-9 inches off and he was out killing deer with it. Looking back, i can’t believe it seemed ok to me. I don’t think i had a word against it 🤣


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Met a friend at the flower patch this evening. It was eventful. Here’s a handful of around 300 photos from this evening. Haha


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## ZDC

Found this guy under the old block target. 

He was safely relocated to a nearby tree


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Nasty evening, but it’s hard to make flowers ugly! Thunderstorms were surrounding me, but never closed in. Only got a little rain from the edge of one.


----------



## Bad_News

Put out my trail cam looking for big bucks. Haven't seen one of them yet but had these visitors!


----------



## MiBuckhunter

Almost have them taking nuts from my hand, white tail is a boy and his mate has half a white body. Kinda neat.


----------



## WVbowProud

MiBuckhunter said:


> View attachment 7675770
> View attachment 7675772
> 
> View attachment 7675773
> 
> View attachment 7675771
> 
> Almost have them taking nuts from my hand, white tail is a boy and his mate has half a white body. Kinda neat.


Those squirrels throw me for a loop, don't know if I could ever get used to seeing. Completely redefined my mental picture


----------



## MiBuckhunter

WVbowProud said:


> Those squirrels throw me for a loop, don't know if I could ever get used to seeing. Completely redefined my mental picture


Trying to get a good pic of the female. She is white from the middle of her body to the tip of her tail. They have a litter of babies that are all different mixed up. Black tails white bodies, white heads black bodies. never seen anything like it before. Would make a sweet mount, but don't think i could ever shoot one.


----------



## WVbowProud

MiBuckhunter said:


> Trying to get a good pic of the female. She is white from the middle of her body to the tip of her tail. They have a litter of babies that are all different mixed up. Black tails white bodies, white heads black bodies. never seen anything like it before. Would make a sweet mount, but don't think i could ever shoot one.


I could see why. The squirrels around me keep trying to break into our attic. And they aren't as pretty. Makes it easier 🤣


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Loving those squirrel pics!
Every once in a great while I see an all black one.


----------



## WVbowProud

We have the all black ones near where I live, but that 2 tone blows my mind


----------



## MiBuckhunter




----------



## ZDC

MiBuckhunter said:


> View attachment 7676097


I think opening day of squirrel season they could use a .22 airgun pellet


----------



## bigbucks170

caught 6 Tuesday night ..they are getting bigger


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mathias




----------



## WVbowProud

If you ever find yourself riding the Hatfield McCoy trails in WV fing your way to Burke Mountain. We have a herd of "wild" mustangs. When I logged it 10 years ago there were 2. Those are gone but apparently they left 4 more in their place.


----------



## WVbowProud

View attachment 7677700

View attachment 7677699

View attachment 7677697

If you ever find yourself riding the Hatfield McCoy trails in WV fing your way to Burke Mountain. We have a herd of "wild" mustangs. When I logged it 10 years ago there were 2. Those are gone but apparently they left 4 more in their place.


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## AjPUNISHER

New to me camera in the mail yesterday and decided to change things up and went fishing Saturday instead of Sunday.

50 bass in a 4hr and 45 minute outing. 32 of them slow fishing a 150-200yd section in a little over 2hrs. 24 measured a foot or better with a few going 15 to 17"s. 
Saw some deer that ended up spotting me first and would have been pretty good pic opportunities otherwise. Had some more heron pic opportunities but ended up forgetting something about the section of water I was fishing in. I didn't remember a sharp drop off and wasn't paying full attention when I took a step and went from waist to neck deep water in short order. Normally I wouldn't have cared so much, would have still uttered some niceties, but it was the first outing I carried a longer reaching camera actually on me while wading and ended up being the first outing I took more of a dip then I was expecting. I was back up just as fast but the camera got a little wet and my picture taking was done for the outing. I was kind of outta the mood after that.

On my way back up river to wrap the outing up, I rounded the lower part of an island and saw a big doe on the opposite shore. She never noticed me till I got to about 70yds and then stood there broadside watching me for a while. Would have made some nice pics of course. Camera is up and working again with no signs of being any worse for wear, so I'm all good that way, but it still sucked! Pretty good outing except for that one issue! 

First thing I tried was some dof on flowers. Probably not the best idea to have had with a decent breeze blowing them around but a couple came out alright anyway.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> New to me camera in the mail yesterday and decided to change things up and went fishing Saturday instead of Sunday.
> 
> 50 bass in a 4hr and 45 minute outing. 32 of them slow fishing a 150-200yd section in a little over 2hrs. 24 measured a foot or better with a few going 15 to 17"s.
> Saw some deer that ended up spotting me first and would have been pretty good pic opportunities otherwise. Had some more heron pic opportunities but ended up forgetting something about the section of water I was fishing in. I didn't remember a sharp drop off and wasn't paying full attention when I took a step and went from waist to neck deep water in short order. Normally I wouldn't have cared so much, would have still uttered some niceties, but it was the first outing I carried a longer reaching camera actually on me while wading and ended up being the first outing I took more of a dip then I was expecting. I was back up just as fast but the camera got a little wet and my picture taking was done for the outing. I was kind of outta the mood after that.
> 
> On my way back up river to wrap the outing up, I rounded the lower part of an island and saw a big doe on the opposite shore. She never noticed me till I got to about 70yds and then stood there broadside watching me for a while. Would have made some nice pics of course. Camera is up and working again with no signs of being any worse for wear, so I'm all good that way, but it still sucked! Pretty good outing except for that one issue!
> 
> First thing I tried was some dof on flowers. Probably not the best idea to have had with a decent breeze blowing them around but a couple came out alright anyway.


Glad the camera is doing you well after that. I almost had a similar incident once. I got to a shallow spot with my kayak while floating in towards an osprey that kept diving repeatedly. I decided to get out of the kayak with my camera in hand and was in maybe 1’ of water. Pulling my kayak along. Next thing i knew i stepped into almost nothing with one leg! There was a creek channel there! Luckily i was moving slow and only went down with one foot and was able to shift my weight backwards and stand back up with the other foot that was still shallow. I got back in the kayak and stayed there the rest of the evening. Haha


----------



## hawkdriver55

Western NC


----------



## hawkdriver55

Upstate SC.


----------



## Will83191




----------



## hawkdriver55

M


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Osprey taking a bath yesterday.


----------



## hawkdriver55




----------



## kwilson16

Those snake pictures make the blood pressure pound in my ears.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate

Visited my dad today . Him an his wife cultivated the best front yard garden I’ve ever seen


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Didn’t know which to post, so y’all get both! Haha 

update on my cameras mount. Should be here tomorrow or tuesday at the latest. Arrived at my local post office yesterday. Hope to see some great improvements, especially shooting wide open. We’ll see!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mike.Rotch said:


> Glad the camera is doing you well after that. I almost had a similar incident once. I got to a shallow spot with my kayak while floating in towards an osprey that kept diving repeatedly. I decided to get out of the kayak with my camera in hand and was in maybe 1’ of water. Pulling my kayak along. Next thing i knew i stepped into almost nothing with one leg! There was a creek channel there! Luckily i was moving slow and only went down with one foot and was able to shift my weight backwards and stand back up with the other foot that was still shallow. I got back in the kayak and stayed there the rest of the evening. Haha


I got pretty lucky with that. Some water in the LCD and battery compartment, a lens error but no water inside the lenses. Dried it out pretty well with low heat without doing a teardown and it works fine, put some silica packs in the battery compartment to help with any moisture that's left.

I'm pretty hard on cameras as of late. Completely submerged a sony videocam while it was on last year but brought it back to life...but then damaged it much worse later on without the help from any water!
The p&s fujifilm I had was waterproof but the weather sealing wasn't the greatest since it was from 2013. I had gotten it wet a year or 2 earlier which told me the sealing was gone but got it working again. Got it wet again during bass season this year , for a second time, and the LCD finally said enough is enough. Not a bad run for that cam considering it went fishing and hunting with me for 10yrs though. 

I can borrow one of your cams anytime, right buddy?


----------



## Shooter Mike

This is a great thread. Thank you all for your contributions. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Mike.Rotch

AjPUNISHER said:


> I got pretty lucky with that. Some water in the LCD and battery compartment, a lens error but no water inside the lenses. Dried it out pretty well with low heat without doing a teardown and it works fine, put some silica packs in the battery compartment to help with any moisture that's left.
> 
> I'm pretty hard on cameras as of late. Completely submerged a sony videocam while it was on last year but brought it back to life...but then damaged it much worse later on without the help from any water!
> The p&s fujifilm I had was waterproof but the weather sealing wasn't the greatest since it was from 2013. I had gotten it wet a year or 2 earlier which told me the sealing was gone but got it working again. Got it wet again during bass season this year , for a second time, and the LCD finally said enough is enough. Not a bad run for that cam considering it went fishing and hunting with me for 10yrs though.
> 
> *I can borrow one of your cams anytime, right buddy?*


Me no speak english! 🤣


----------



## Mossy-Back

I rushed outside from the air conditioned house to the humid outside so my lens got a bit fogged along with some auto focus issues, but I got some decent pictures of this doe. The quail and bunny are frequent back yard visitors.


----------



## vincenzokr

Z dnešního lovu


----------



## vmals

Only nature I’ve been lately in is the ocean. A few from the past month all released. No giants but a lot more fish which is a good sign. Nice to see the fishery bounce back after it being so poor for the last 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

These couple raccoons let me get super close this evening. I had no idea they were there. I was walking over to check out this persimmon tree and apparently they were snacking. These photos are completely uncropped… which is great due to high ISO! 4500-5000 on the iso.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## AjPUNISHER

At work in a suburban condo area this morn and deer were all over. No idea how many I saw but there was a nice velvet buck with fawns and doe in a backyard down the street when we first arrived, but he didn't give much of a pic opportunity. Saw 2 more doe and 3 fawns after that, and at another point I went down to the truck and got the camera to get some pics of 2 fawns. Right after my B-I-L called me over to the other side of the house where a doe stood. I got there just in time to see the neighbors dump out a bag of carrots to her off their deck and she ate them all by herself, then stood there looking at them for more. I was supposed to be working so I put the camera away after that, but those deer have it made!


----------



## hawgwild81

Put up my first ladder stand yesterday. Looking forward to my first year of archery hunting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

At work yesterday I got a lighting pic from a balcony, thunderstorm rolled in off the gulf.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer pic,he is amazing with a camera


----------



## sdmc530

Kiddo got a silver bass fishing with grandpa!


----------



## Mossy-Back

A couple of my shooting buddies, and a little visitor checking out the squirrel eaten dead-head I found near our place.


----------



## full moon64

pic from an Iowa friend


----------



## Mathias




----------



## vmals

Awesome shot from my trail cam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals

I bet with some editing it would look even better. Will play with it on the potato.


----------



## Mossy-Back

vmals said:


> Awesome shot from my trail cam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That almost looks photo shopped! What kind of camera is that?


----------



## vmals

Mossy-Back said:


> That almost looks photo shopped! What kind of camera is that?


Moultrie xa7000


----------



## vmals

Played with the setting on the iPhone. Might get it printed and framed for the farm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTJJ

This sow Grizzly with 2 cubs has been causing problems at a state park where I have been fishing in the river on my days off, she knows where the easy meals are and I watched her steal a fly fisherman's salmon yesterday. Hadn't seen her since she ran off with a trout she stole off my stringer a couple months ago.


----------



## WVbowProud

CAPTJJ said:


> This sow Grizzly with 2 cubs has been causing problems at a state park where I have been fishing in the river on my days off, she knows where the easy meals are and I watched her steal a fly fisherman's salmon yesterday. Hadn't seen her since she ran off with a trout she stole off my stringer a couple months ago.


And she's teaching 2 more to act like that. Nice. Think it's time for the state to handle business.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Caught 13 more Pink salmon yesterday, here's and awesome looking male getting ready to spawn...


----------



## CAPTJJ

25ft-up said:


> Nice fish! Post up some pics of the scenic landscapes too. Looks nice there.


Finally getting time to post, here's a few:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wouldn't believe the amount of deer I saw on the way to work back in the sticks yesterday morning, had the cam along but didn't even take advantage of what I was seeing! The last few miles deer were either standing in the road, crossed in front of us and/or stood on both sides of the road after/before doing so just watching us go by. Didn't see any buck but saw 4 doe with twin fawns...another with triplets and a hen with poults. On the way home we had to stop a few more times for deer standing in the road and/or next to it... and again for 2 hens in the rode with poults. Still can't believe I didn't take any pics!

Finished the job yesterday and had the day off today, so I went to the river fishing, wasn't foggy to begin with but it moved in.
















Wasn't a bad outing fishing wise. 24 smallmouth, 5 sunfish and a walleye for the outing. Largest smallie was a 13", no bigger ones today.
















On my way back across an island as a shorcut I saw a fawn doing a good impersonation of a garbage can. Took a lot of pics of it and couldn't decide which I liked best so picked out a few...
































Haven't had many outings where I didn't find something someone else lost, today it was only a lighted bobber having washed up within an island quite a while ago, but it still worked.


----------



## Ironwill89




----------



## xxkilla




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

"Drip Dry" An Osprey shedding some water weight. Sanibel Island, FL March 2022


----------



## xxkilla

Little scouting/exploring this morning.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mossy-Back said:


> View attachment 7682581


I used to have a male and female lizard like that when I was a teenager. We also had a 20lb fat cat that got on top of the aquarium they were in and ended up caving the lid in when nobody was home. The poor buggers escaped the cat and I ended up finding them, but not until after they were petrified like mummies!


----------



## Mossy-Back

AjPUNISHER said:


> I used to have a male and female lizard like that when I was a teenager. We also had a 20lb fat cat that got on top of the aquarium they were in and ended up caving the lid in when nobody was home. The poor buggers escaped the cat and I ended up finding them, but not until after they were petrified like mummies!


I had them as pets when I was a kid in Oregon. Now we have them all around our house in Georgia.


----------



## Mathias

Weekend pics


----------



## 25ft-up

Wish I had brought the camera instead of the poles and tackle


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Is Mr. Rotch still having camera troubles or did he receive a forced vacay again!?


----------



## 25ft-up

AjPUNISHER said:


> Is Mr. Rotch still having camera troubles or did he receive a forced vacay again!?


Looked back at his last post and it says banned . He's probably stocking up on photos for when he comes back


----------



## IClark

25ft-up said:


> Looked back at his last post and it says banned . He's probably stocking up on photos for when he comes back


Why does he keep getting banned?


----------



## 25ft-up

IClark said:


> Why does he keep getting banned?


Don't know, but maybe he goes in the A&E section and says something that annoys someone. Easy to get a ban there


----------



## IClark

25ft-up said:


> Don't know, but maybe he goes in the A&E section and says something that annoys someone. Easy to get a ban there


Gotcha.....I don't even frequent there...lol


----------



## thirdhandman

Mossy-Back said:


> A couple of my shooting buddies, and a little visitor checking out the squirrel eaten dead-head I found near our place.
> 
> View attachment 7680927
> 
> View attachment 7680928
> 
> View attachment 7680926
> 
> View attachment 7680925
> 
> View attachment 7680924


Nice targets Mossy.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Miscellaneous pics from another fishing trip while wading the river yesterday. If you don't want to read the context that goes with them, then you obviously don't have to! 

When I first started in June, water was still over the log in the right corner of the pic, so you can get an idea of how much it's dropped since then.








Started fishing at what i call the walleye hole and caught a bass or 2 right quick, then I noticed a pigeon up river getting a drink. I didn't realize right away it was somebody's carrier pigeon.
















After that I headed down river like I originally planned, to hit a long stretch I never fished before. Couldn't catch focus on this river flamingo very well at about 60yds combined with his moving, but I liked the color contrast.








I fished a fast section of water that was lower than waist deep and did very well in short order catching several bass, mostly 11 to 12"ers. Hadn't caught one of these jumbo chubs for a few trips...








After that, down river to virgin to me water. No structure of any kind with an almost totally flat bottom... and the fishing couldn't have been much worse. Only caught 4 bass, the smallest of what would be the entire trip and I decided to not waste my time going any further down. Took me almost a half hour to walk back up the shoreline to where I started, and encountered 1" fawn tracks on the way. That kids going to behind the 8-ball going into the fall in the northeast.








My sis has talked about floating the river on innertubes. This was intact and quite large so maybe it will do  








Back up in the fast water again I immediately started catching again...and then noticed some foxes. Same foxes I took pics of back in June, only I was downriver of them this time. Can't see the den as it's down in the bottom of all the debris but figure there are at least 3-4 of them using it, not counting this year's pups. I took some freehand pics from about 110yds out, fished some more and then decided to head over there. Not exactly dressed to hide very well but I tucked up against the big tree in the left of the pic, a touch less than 30yds from the den.








I no sooner sat down and had one amble across that log before I could do much about it. I saw atleast 2 of them 2 more times within the next 40 minutes and got some pics but not what I hoping for. In between their comings and goings from the den, I took some pics of flowers in front of me, at 8-10ft away.
















Nearing the 40m mark I got my best pic opportunities. The first pic was a bit rushed and the quality is lacking. It didn't stay there for very long at all and I got a nicer quality pic in the next step it took...
















Right after I got those pics I saw a heron fly in and land behind me. It was close and spotted me slowly peek around the tree almost right away. I was gonna take a pic but only got one as it started to take off. I have a snicker all most every time I hear one of them screaming like an old hag...and this one was no different.








After that I went back to fishing, 1st back in the fast water and then up to where I lost the biggun a few weeks back. 5 other people fishing that section last Saturday but none today and had it to myself. When I guessed I was in the right area, as luck would have it, I got into an 8 minute battle with a big jumping beast, likely the very same one I had lost. It was every bit of what I originally guessed it went...22"s and 6.11lbs!








Caught a 15" and some smaller ones in the next half hour or so after getting pics and releasing the biggun. I had also went back up river where I casted when the biggun hit and saw where it had been calling home. A giant submerged tree with a nasty tangle of roots, I was lucky it didn't head into it get tangled because my 6lb line wouldn't not have taken that very well. 33 smallmouth and a chub for the outing when I called it a day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Don't know, but maybe he goes in the A&E section and says something that annoys someone. Easy to get a ban there


I've never been in that section that I can remember, at any rate I never posted in it, I have enough problems without it!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## solohunter

Lake Huron yesterday, Port Austin, MI.















Coming onto Lake St. Clair from St. Clair River, 9 NM to launch site and well, light going fast.....great trip, St. Clair Shores to Port Austin and back in one day.


----------



## Mossy-Back

This old girl stayed in one spot longer than I expected her to along our driveway when I was driving into town the other evening.


----------



## CAPTJJ




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

I’m back. The ban hammer finally lifted. 🤣


----------



## xxkilla

Welcome back Mike!!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

xxkilla said:


> Welcome back Mike!!


Thank you! Glad to be back. I’m a changed man. 😎


----------



## thirdhandman

Welcome back. Missed the nice shots.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

thirdhandman said:


> Welcome back. Missed the nice shots.


Thank you, Jim! 🙂 hope you’re doing well!


----------



## Reelrydor

First pic, waiting to go kayak fishing for reds at dawn, Yankeetown fl.








Taxidermist in KS has my 2021 bowkill ready!💃


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Cifarmer

Awesome thread you started OP. It great to see all of these pictures.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

Female Northern Harrier Mercer County, NJ January 2022


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Should’ve pulled my camera off the tripod to get a little lower, to get rid of the grass in focus, but i think it still looks good.


----------



## soundfanz

Mike.Rotch said:


> Should’ve pulled my camera off the tripod to get a little lower, to get rid of the grass in focus, but i think it still looks good.
> View attachment 7684827


I like it just fine. If anything; I may have cropped the foreground grass a little.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Eastern Towhee eating in a creek bottom yesterday evening right before dark.


----------



## 25ft-up

Freezer stuffer thought she was hid well enough to let me walk on by


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch

Had this pair of cardinals playing around in the yard. Some bonus pup photos. 😎


----------



## CAPTJJ

Paddled up to a cow moose with 2 calves yesterday, about 50 feet away...


----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 5h
> 
> Female Northern Harrier Mercer County, NJ January 2022
> View attachment 7684760


Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

I was dragging the shutter, while Derek Hauck was dragging the bumper on his 'wheelie' wild run during time trials last night at 
@BloomFairRacewy
.
@dhauckracing

@ASCoC
8/24/22 (*"Dragging the shutter" = shooting at a really slow shutter speed to produce blur.)
THIS IS WHERE I KNOW JACK FROM,OUR FAMILY USED TOO DIRT TRACK RACES<
HE WAS ALMOST KILLED AT FLEMINGTON SPEEDWAY IN THE 80"S,,RACE CAR FLIPPED ONTO HIM WHILE TAKING PICS>>from last nights race,,,8/24/22 Bloomsburg fairgrounds PA


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## WVbowProud

Went and set the base for box blind today. Can you tell how much my wife likes the seating arrangements 😆😆😆


----------



## full moon64

Favorite Camo,,ASAT


----------



## xxkilla

Sunrise is morning


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## 25ft-up

Crappy phone pics but was a nice night to get out. Rivers are way low


----------



## hdrking2003

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7686343


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## hdrking2003

full moon64 said:


> Favorite Camo,,ASAT
> View attachment 7687153


Wow, that’s incredible!


----------



## hdrking2003

Nothing special, just taking a break from riding the HD to visit a buddy on the lake on a beautiful Saturday in central Ohio.


----------



## Nightlinger

Took a walk to play with my new scope (AGM Rattler TS25-256) tonight, trying to get used to the buttons in the dark. On my way back home, this decent 8 pointer popped out of the tree line. If he was the first deer I saw on opening day, he'd be shiny and chrome as I guided him through the gates of Valhalla. Oh, pardon the PIP. It was the first shot of the year, and I got buck fever and blanked out on turning it off. I should be good for the actual first shot now, right? Right??


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wasn't fishing for 5 minutes this afternoon when I saw a deer crossing the river from one of the islands. 3pm in the afternoon at 87 degrees, uncropped pics taken from about +/-200yds freehand. Thought I was taking pics of a doe till I uploaded them at home . A 3x2 with an 8-10" spread and no brows... looks to be about done with his antler growth.
























Tried to get lower and shift to the left on this dragonfly for a blurred-out shoreline background but it had different ideas and took off.









Saw quite a few deer but not many opportunities for pics other than a redfox running up the shoreline, some hawks and geese. River has recently risen a touch but has a medium stain now. Caught a 17" and 19" within 5minutes of each other in the same narrow channel not too long after the buck crossing but it went downhill fast after that.


----------



## Mossy-Back

A few pics from near our house (butterfly, fawns) and some from St Andrews State Park, Florida this weekend (cell pics, still working on camera pics)


----------



## Mossy-Back

A few from close to home and deer in our yard.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Camping trip to St Andrews State Park, Florida panhandle.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## Mathias




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer







I got totally lucky this morning and found this hungry Great Blue Heron, conveniently close to home. 8/29/22


----------



## full moon64

Friends pic,@ the farm on hay bale


----------



## full moon64




----------



## WVbowProud

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7688847


I'm so terrified of the day I do this. I know it's gonna happen. Probably the same day I see my first pope and young class buck 🤣🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> I'm so terrified of the day I do this. I know it's gonna happen. Probably the same day I see my first pope and young class buck 🤣🤣


Raced 10 miles back home for my license once. Caught back up to my buddy before he made it to the top of the hill. 
2 days in a row I left the quiver in the truck and didn't realize it until after hiking to the top of the mountain. Never took it off the bow again after that. 
Couldn't find my pouch of primers and pellets for the muzzleloader and went a mile back to the truck looking for it in the dark. It wasn't at the truck so I took extras back in with me, looking again all the way back. Got back to where I was just as it was getting light, and there the pouch was laying behind the rock I sat on. 
Went to a different place than I did the day before and couldn't find my pack with license and everything else in it when I got there. Raced back to the other place and found it behind a boulder where I had parked. Met a guy coming down the hill at night who said "I see you found your pack." He put it there figuring only the person who lost it would look for it there. Nice guy, couldn't thank him enough all the way back down to the truck and gave him my towel to dry his gun off from the rain. Odd it was one of the very few times I ran into somebody on the way out.
Gonna happen if you hunt long enough. The older you get the better the chances


----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> Raced 10 miles back home for my license once. Caught back up to my buddy before he made it to the top of the hill.
> 2 days in a row I left the quiver in the truck and didn't realize it until after hiking to the top of the mountain. Never took it off the bow again after that.
> Couldn't find my pouch of primers and pellets for the muzzleloader and went a mile back to the truck looking for it in the dark. It wasn't at the truck so I took extras back in with me, looking again all the way back. Got back to where I was just as it was getting light, and there the pouch was laying behind the rock I sat on.
> Went to a different place than I did the day before and couldn't find my pack with license and everything else in it when I got there. Raced back to the other place and found it behind a boulder where I had parked. Met a guy coming down the hill at night who said "I see you found your pack." He put it there figuring only the person who lost it would look for it there. Nice guy, couldn't thank him enough all the way back down to the truck and gave him my towel to dry his gun off from the rain. Odd it was one of the very few times I ran into somebody on the way out.
> Gonna happen if you hunt long enough. The older you get the better the chances


Yup, I'm on my way 🤣


----------



## alex.vogel99

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7688847


i went out once with field points on all of my arrows. i have a few broadhead cases, but the smaller one with the heads im using that year is ALWAYS in my pack. Like never leaves it. Well, it wasnt in my pack. Luckily i tend to get out earlier than needed just because i enjoy being outside, so it was like......in the stand at 230pm, hour back home to get broadheads, hour back to the farm, so was still in the stand by 5ish. not so bad in the early season. if that wouldve been after time change i would have just been screwed. Needless to say, i now have a very small little case that has 3 broadheads in it that actually never leaves my pack. I dont use those heads for anything, theyre just backup and that is all they will ever be. I also have a spare release that never leaves my pack. Its crappy, but it works in a pinch. Yep, ive had to use it.


----------



## IClark

Spider web off my front porch


----------



## ahunter55

A recent photo taken in N.E. Iowa at the White River Canyon, Johnson County by a hiker/photographer. What can I say, this is an area where "other" sightings have been reported. This area is pretty frigging rugged in the Yellow River State Forest area.


full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7688847


I was hog hunting in Texas & I get into my stand & realize I do not have my release. I did when I left the vehicle to walk in. Just at day break I have a single Hog walk on the trail in front of me at just over 15 yds. I put 2 fingers right up under my arrow, place my 20 yd pin on the top of the back & release. Whack, double lungs, 30 yd recovery.. I have for many years practiced a few shots at home with 2 fingers right under the arrow to know where my 20 & 30 yd pin hit. Oh, after I get down to get the hog I see my release hanging on a bramble bush it had snagged on pulling it out of my pocket (Velcro wrist release at that time). Oh, I practice shooting my Rt handed bow left handed too. At 20 yds it can work great. It only takes once to say "I wish I could"...


----------



## ahunter55

SUMMER is winding down & many are thinking about what fall is bringing to the Deer woods. I didn't get to compete as much as I wanted but I made a few good ones. Sharing with family & friends makes it even better.


----------



## kwilson16

full moon64 said:


> View attachment 7688847


I keep a cheapy release in my pack as a spare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

kwilson16 said:


> I keep a cheapy release in my pack as a spare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also keep a spare in my pack and another in the truck as a backup to my backup. Haha


----------



## Mossy-Back

I always have an extra release in my pack. No extra broadheads since once hunting season starts my broadhead arrows don't leave the quiver unless they are ready to send at a critter.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
3h

Skimmer Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge June 2022


----------



## CAPTJJ

The grizzlies have been feeding on salmon at the weir on the Chilkoot River in SE Alaska, easy pickings for them. I work on a different weir but stop by to visit when I fish there. 2 different sows are regulars there, 3 and 2 cubs each.


----------



## CAPTJJ

The Pink salmon are spawning ands the males have morphed, you can see why they are also called Humpies.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
1h

I stopped by the nearby pond today and found nothing but a few boring mallards floating by. But, then the Great Blue Heron showed up again and provided some photo-ops. 8/31/22


----------



## full moon64

Pic from Iowa friend


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Well, i’ve been dog sick for the last week and a half. The last week of it has been tough. No energy to even look through my past photos to post. Left the house for the first time today. I felt good the whole time and still feeling good. Hopefully it doesn’t set back in when i wake up in the morning. Was great to get out this evening.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Typically you want the sun behind you, but having it setting in the background completely made the rabbit photos this evening.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## full moon64

Hey nature paparazzi...Go away...No more photos!!" (It's just an eagle scratching an itch. But, it looks like it's telling me to stop with the picture taking already.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thursday afternoon... let's just say I had enough missed or botched picture opportunities to last me awhile, the fishing was pretty good though.

These are a bit noisy but better than the overexposure they initially had. I don't know what I was doing with some of the deer pics I took but I'm not sharing those .


----------



## wyetterp

Found this guy out in the middle of a big swamp on the river's edge. Miles & miles away from anything.


----------



## Nightlinger

Action shot of a deer I jumped this morning.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h
Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

A Great Blue Heron standing on the "Love Shack" today. How did I know this was the Love Shack? Well..."Tin roof.......rusted!!" 


A


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Great evening to take the kayak out. Ended my evening with this egret modeling for me!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
10m

A few local nature finds from yesterday, all made within 20 minutes from home.


----------



## Nightlinger

Looks fresh. Ran across it while small game hunting. I also saw a hummingbird and a turkey, but they didn't stick around long enough for me to snap a photo.


----------



## vincenzokr

Z dnešního lovu prasat


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## RLT1

2 Big Mouths









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mossy-Back

38 yards, judo point, didn't go 20


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## hdrking2003

Mossy-Back said:


> 38 yards, judo point, didn't go 20
> 
> View attachment 7691943


Did you eat it or just kill it to kill it? Asking for a friend.


----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## Mossy-Back

hdrking2003 said:


> Did you eat it or just kill it to kill it? Asking for a friend.


It joined two of its brethren in the freezer.


----------



## thirdhandman

hdrking2003 said:


> View attachment 7692034
> 
> View attachment 7692035
> 
> 
> View attachment 7692032


Beautiful that looks like a bike trip. Where is this located?


----------



## hdrking2003

Mossy-Back said:


> It joined two of its brethren in the freezer.


Atta boy!! Squirrel gravy n dumplings!!


----------



## hdrking2003

thirdhandman said:


> Beautiful that looks like a bike trip. Where is this located?


That’s Old Man’s Cave and a couple other areas in Hocking Hills State Park, Hocking County in SE Ohio. So much more there that I didn’t photo too. Great scenery, walking trails, etc. Ash Cave and Cedar Falls are near there too, which I’ve been too a few times in the past, but unfortunately we got rained out after the first stop yesterday.


----------



## Mike.Rotch




----------



## longbeard2212




----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Nightlinger

Because turtles are cool.


----------



## longbeard2212

Indian trail tree In Missouri marking fresh water.very interesting find if you research them. 












Turkey nest!


----------



## longbeard2212

Red tail hawk w squirrel. Took this at work. like 5ft away.
cool tree frog 🐸
Dinosaur tracks In NW-Oklahoma 
Rainbow
Oklahoma sunset
Old bridge -OK
Even older stone bridge -KS
Rock w all kinds of names and dates from early in the century.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

My dad and my pup. Dad is 82 and the pup is 77( dog years lol). Love that they are both smiling in the pic. We were upta camp, our happy place.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
3h

Peregrine Falcon Merrill Creek December 2021


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

My yard after a rain. No place else around with as much sun were they can dry off


----------



## CAPTJJ

One of my goals had been to catch spawning Dolly Varden with their awesome coloration, happened last night in a side channel of the main creek that was too muddy, not far from the camp/field station. Here's a good sized male and female:


----------



## 25ft-up

Wish I lived closer to mountains like that. We don't have a hill high enough here to be classified as a mountain


----------



## CAPTJJ

I lived in the southern Adirondacks for most of my like, they don't compare to these mountains in Alaska, that are still growing by the way. Heard some gain up to 4" a year.


----------



## 25ft-up

CAPTJJ said:


> I lived in the southern Adirondacks for most of my like, they don't compare to these mountains in Alaska, that are still growing by the way. Heard some gain up to 4" a year.


I did a 50 mile canoe trek in the adirondacks, and been up to the presidential range. Not even close to what you have out there.


----------



## Green/OH

Hen of the woods anyone ?


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> Wish I lived closer to mountains like that. We don't have a hill high enough here to be classified as a mountain


It sure makes me miss Oregon... just not all the crazy there.


----------



## Man of Leisure

This is my favorite thread. I look forward to seeing all the beautiful pictures. I never had the eye others do and I am thankful for those that do. Appreciate the efforts..


----------



## full moon64

so god made a farmer•,,,,FRIENDS PIC


----------



## ahunter55

(year ago)







Not a great photo but A Hawk came to check out my "dead" deer on the Deck..


----------



## full moon64

Relaxing pics,,farms do this too me


----------



## 25ft-up

A few unedited pics of the white mountains. Didn't get a chance to see the top of mt washington. It was up in the clouds


----------



## ahunter55

full moon64 said:


> Relaxing pics,,farms do this too me
> View attachment 7693886


My son-in-law raises Red Angus & we see, on average 50 Calves per year. Wife takes lots of cow photos. Calves are always fun to watch.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## solohunter

"Wash Out" plot looking good, WI Bow Stand and Pure Attraction, mowed, disc and plant.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
3h

Bald Eagle Conowingo Dam May 2022


----------



## IClark




----------



## vmals

Colorado sure is pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Food plot time


----------



## Gruder

Doe hiding in the soybeans
I know this is a bad pic from my phone but wouldn’t it have been a good pic if I had a camera like some of you guys have. I always wanted a good camera, maybe someday. Great pics you guys.


----------



## IClark




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## hdrking2003

vmals said:


> Colorado sure is pretty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, you ain’t kiddin. It just looks to go on forever!


----------



## IClark




----------



## Mathias

Our daily morning walk.


----------



## Mathias

Ride to dinner last evening


----------



## AzLongboard

Here's what I'm currently tracking on our land


----------



## IClark

These pictures we've had the last few days are what I envisioned for this thread. Nothing against all the semi pro photos or whatever you want to call them but I love the rough trail cam pics and cell phone pics that truly capture what we as hunters are really all about.


----------



## WVbowProud

Back again this morning. This coyote keeps it up and he's gonna be a pelt in my garage


----------



## AzLongboard

IClark said:


> These pictures we've had the last few days are what I envisioned for this thread. Nothing against all the semi pro photos or whatever you want to call them but I love the rough trail cam pics and cell phone pics that truly capture what we as hunters are really all about.


Glad i can help cause mine are ROUGH lol


----------



## Mossy-Back

IClark said:


> These pictures we've had the last few days are what I envisioned for this thread. Nothing against all the semi pro photos or whatever you want to call them but I love the rough trail cam pics and cell phone pics that truly capture what we as hunters are really all about.


I like seeing both. I take pictures with my phone a lot because it's always there, but if I can get a better quality pic with my DSLR that's nice as well. 

What really sucks is when you are on vacation and trying to get some good pictures of the gorgeous sunset over the beach and your DSLR photos look terrible compared to your wife's phone pics taken at the same time.


----------



## AzLongboard

Mossy-Back said:


> I like seeing both. I take pictures with my phone a lot because it's always there, but if I can get a better quality pic with my DSLR that's nice as well.
> 
> What really sucks is when you are on vacation and trying to get some good pictures of the gorgeous sunset over the beach and your DSLR photos look terrible compared to your wife's phone pics taken at the same time.


My dad knows that pain all too well living in FL off the coast lol


----------



## IClark

Mossy-Back said:


> I like seeing both. I take pictures with my phone a lot because it's always there, but if I can get a better quality pic with my DSLR that's nice as well.
> 
> What really sucks is when you are on vacation and trying to get some good pictures of the gorgeous sunset over the beach and your DSLR photos look terrible compared to your wife's phone pics taken at the same time.


I enjoy them but after awhile I get enough of close ups of butterflies and humming birds.


----------



## Mossy-Back

AzLongboard said:


> My dad knows that pain all too well living in FL off the coast lol


Yep. We were on the Florida Gulf 2 weeks ago camping in a state park near Panama City. I got some really good pics (for me) with the DSLR, but my wife got some really good ones with her phone as well. The main advantage of the DSLR is better quality when zoomed in. For panorama type shots our phones seem to take great pics, unless the auto settings change the colors too much (happens a lot trying to take sunset/sunrise pics).


----------



## full moon64

Friends pic,from Iowa farm


----------



## Mathias




----------



## AzLongboard

Here are a few arrow penetration tests I did with my new White Water Archery Mesa arrows. These things are amazing!!! If interested in them I have an on going in depth review article on them and would love conversation over there if anyone is interested!! They are being compared to 5mm FMJs and man is there a difference. 3 more weeks till deer season!!!!!!!









White Water Archery perfect arrow build starting from...


So I want to start by saying I am no expert, nor am I a complete beginner. I am just sharing my experience I've had and my honest opinion. I am currently not affiliated with White Water Archery just really like their products but can get you a discount code if you PM me about it. I've fletched a...




www.archerytalk.com






__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ahunter55

AzLongboard said:


> Here are a few arrow penetration tests I did with my new White Water Archery Mesa arrows. These things are amazing!!! If interested in them I have an on going in depth review article on them and would love conversation over there if anyone is interested!! They are being compared to 5mm FMJs and man is there a difference. 3 more weeks till deer season!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Water Archery perfect arrow build starting from...
> 
> 
> So I want to start by saying I am no expert, nor am I a complete beginner. I am just sharing my experience I've had and my honest opinion. I am currently not affiliated with White Water Archery just really like their products but can get you a discount code if you PM me about it. I've fletched a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SLAYS ME. I get a notice on these as SENSITIVE CONTENT, not recommended foe under 18.. Your a bad boy.
> View attachment 7696216
> 
> View attachment 7696217
> 
> View attachment 7696214
> 
> View attachment 7696215


----------



## full moon64

friends pic,


----------



## Green/OH




----------



## YakAttack




----------



## Nightlinger

I saw this ass-hole wasp eating a bee while I am waiting for the deer to wake up. Savages.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.





IClark said:


> These pictures we've had the last few days are what I envisioned for this thread. Nothing against all the semi pro photos or whatever you want to call them but I love the rough trail cam pics and cell phone pics that truly capture what we as hunters are really all about.


Your first post didn't specify you were most interested in trail cam and cell phone pics, maybe you should have spoken up sooner? Though I still might have to go find some butterflies   

I obviously don't agree with "rough" trail cam pictures or cell phone pics being the only cameras that truly capture what we as hunters are about. I feel you are not seeing the forest through the trees if you feel that way.

No recent trail cam pics as I pulled cams in February and haven't put any back out yet.

























First year I ever ran cams, 2013. Set my goal as taking one of the 2 bucks pictured below, ended up getting lucky and caught up with the buck in the 2nd and 3rd pics.


----------



## full moon64

friends farm


----------



## IClark

AjPUNISHER said:


> Your first post didn't specify you were most interested in trail cam and cell phone pics, maybe you should have spoken up sooner? Though I still might have to go find some butterflies
> 
> I obviously don't agree with "rough" trail cam pictures or cell phone pics being the only cameras that truly capture what we as hunters are about. I feel you are not seeing the forest through the trees if you feel that way.
> 
> No recent trail cam pics as I pulled cams in February and haven't put any back out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First year I ever ran cams, 2013. Set my goal as taking one of the 2 bucks pictured below, ended up getting lucky and caught up with the buck in the 2nd and 3rd pics.


each to their own. I obviously opened this thread wide open to anything in nature. I'm just stating what I had in mind. Nothing wrong with other pics outside of hunting. If you look back through you'll see some of my butterfly pics.


----------



## kwilson16

UntouchableNess said:


> I had a trailcam watching a deer trail, but didn't really think too much about it until I pulled the card and spotted this buck that I had passed. I'm in the locust tree that is over his hind quarters. The date is correct, but it was actually two hours earlier in the day.


Sheesh. You passed on that. You’re my hero!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPaul1993




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## YakAttack

View attachment 7696788


----------



## Mossy-Back

Yesterday's view. Two does out of range, but nothing else sighted. The weather was iffy so. I opted for the ladder stand instead of my saddle.


----------



## 25ft-up

My view on opening day. Had a wedding to go to. Seen some nice doe, though.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> My view on opening day. Had a wedding to go to. Seen some nice doe, though.
> 
> View attachment 7696868


But did the rut start yet?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Will83191




----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> But did the rut start yet?


I'd lose that fight. Those days are over for me.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Saddle view yesterday evening. Squirrels, bunny, and bobcat but no 🦌 

And my oldest playing with a cicada.


----------



## full moon64

friends pics


----------



## IClark

Got my piebald doe hide back today


----------



## 25ft-up

Sat here once under a bush about 5 years ago and had a bunch of doe walk past at 5yds. Nothing tonight when I needed to shoot a doe. Trails are still there and so is the drainage ditch that I forgot all about. Have to wear another pair of boots until these dry out


----------



## ZDC




----------



## ZDC

Kinda random but whatever
Sharing some of last years airgun kills 




























Unfortunately I didn't take my phone with me many times I went for squirrels last year but I ended up getting 40 ish squirrels by the time the season closed ( 2 with 22 lr , 3 with bow, 35-36 with pellet gun) .


----------



## Hawkfarm

I can't tell if this is a cross between a red and gray squirrel or just a gray color phase going into winter. 










Some buck pics before they started shedding velvet'





































and a hummer I had to rescue after it got into the back porch through a cracked door


----------



## 25ft-up

Had seen the top of the backs of 2 deer walking up through this drainage ditch yesterday morning. Got in a better spot for a shot this morning and nothing showed up.


----------



## 25ft-up

Hawkfarm said:


> I can't tell if this is a cross between a red and gray squirrel or just a gray color phase going into winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some buck pics before they started shedding velvet'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a hummer I had to rescue after it got into the back porch through a cracked door


Could be a grey color phase just like black is. Greys and reds don't get along enough to even share a tree


----------



## IClark

Clothes washing day!  

And those are just mine. My wife's and 4 kids are washed and put in totes already....


----------



## 25ft-up

IClark said:


> Clothes washing day!
> 
> And those are just mine. My wife's and 4 kids are washed and put in totes already....
> View attachment 7698250


Looks like my yard when I spray all my clothes with permethrin before the season, then wash in baking soda after that dries.


----------



## Mossy-Back

The mosquitos down here in SW Georgia have just been laughing at my permethrin so far. I forgot my thermacell and didn't wear any stronger bug repellent except picardin.


----------



## 25ft-up

The long drought and high temps this year must have knocked them out here. Not much standing water anywhere. Swamps are all dry. Haven't been bothered at all by one this year and I'm hunting in a river bottom marsh area. Or maybe they sprayed the area. Thermacell is in my pack just in case there's a hatch after the recent rains


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wonder how long a certain somebody has left on his ban this time!?


----------



## Mossy-Back

AjPUNISHER said:


> Wonder how long a certain somebody has left on his ban this time!?


Maybe he'll pop back up under use "Amanda.Love" or "Seymour.Butts"


----------



## 25ft-up

If you're going to make waves you need a few alters to use. He wasn't let out for very long this time


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> friends pics
> View attachment 7697811
> View attachment 7697812
> View attachment 7697813


Doubt I'll ever see such a thing in my lifetime, helluva capture your friend got there!

It reminds me of JCVD in the movie Cyborg for some reason. I'm imagining how it got itself out of that predicament could have been rather entertaining too


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4h

My wife spotted a crab, a frog and some turtles on our brief walk between the rain showers in Cape May, NJ one day last week. Without her help, I would have walked right by them and missed the photo ops.


----------



## Nightlinger

For all of you snake lovers out there, is this a keeping snake or a needs-to-be-murdered (oops) "relocated" snake?? For area reference, I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Nightlinger said:


> For all of you snake lovers out there, is this a keeping snake or a needs-to-be-murdered (oops) "relocated" snake?? For area reference, I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region.
> View attachment 7698873


Keep it. Not dangerous at all, but will eat plenty of bugs.

Since moving to Georgia last year I've been learning a lot about snake ID. Back in Oregon all I had to worry about were rattlesnakes if I went to the eastern side of the state. Here there are 6 kinds of venomous snakes. I've only seen two in the year I've lived here, both water moccasins (one turkey hunting, one in a swampy area at a theme park).


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics


Whenever I go out to photograph a race or wildlife, I don't expect much and my only goal on those shoots is to come back with just one shot that I really like--just one. This Osprey shot would be that 'one' from my brief time shooting nature one morning last week in Cape May, NJ


----------



## Nightlinger

Mossy-Back said:


> Keep it. Not dangerous at all, but will eat plenty of bugs.
> 
> Since moving to Georgia last year I've been learning a lot about snake ID. Back in Oregon all I had to worry about were rattlesnakes if I went to the eastern side of the state. Here there are 6 kinds of venomous snakes. I've only seen two in the year I've lived here, both water moccasins (one turkey hunting, one in a swampy area at a theme park).


We saw water moccasins all of the time in the Chattahoochee. Where about in Georgia are you?


----------



## CAPTJJ

SE Alaska sunset


----------



## Mossy-Back

Nightlinger said:


> We saw water moccasins all of the time in the Chattahoochee. Where about in Georgia are you?


Thomasville, just across the border from Tallahassee


----------



## Nightlinger

Looks like they were running sorties this afternoon. Apparently it scared all the deer away.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## txcookie

Love is in the air









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mathias

This morning


----------



## Mathias

Walking to the stand.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Late August I put the cover back on my Red Neck bale blind and freshened up the "black out" windows, along with the round bale nearby. The scent will be gone by season and the local deer will be used to seeing black spots, which is how the blind appears with the windows open with a black interior. The location is an "inside corner" of two corn fields.








Our MI fall turkey season opened yesterday. I've been getting regular photos of hens, poults and this longbeard in this particular spot. In early August I put in a few "micro plots" using a steel rake and seed, then a sprayer with a fertilizer mix. This one is Anlter King "No Sweat" and both turkeys and deer have been regular visitors. Hoping to get a close encounter with this fellow over the next month.








This is a nice momma doe in the same location, a few days later.


----------



## Man of Leisure

That greened up nice 👍


----------



## DJ Trout




----------



## Alaska at heart

Man of Leisure said:


> That greened up nice 👍


Yes it did.....and I am quite relieved. The soil is quite sandy on our northern MI property and there wasn't much rain for stretches this summer. It sat for 10 days before we got a rain, and then germinated quite quickly. When I set the Reveal over it, I took my sprayer with some fertilizer mix and hit this one and another small area of cereal rye back by the creek area. I've used Antler King products 3x and each time it has been productive.....rather impressed.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 25ft-up

Sat here the last couple mornings watching the scrape under the pinoak. Surprised to see a buck still moving this early in the evening. Have to shoot a doe first before I can go after the bucks I've been getting on camera. The doe aren't cooperating


----------



## bigbucks170

with archery equipment Shoot NOW !!! or pass ?


----------



## WVbowProud

Ohhhh those ones taste the best


----------



## 25ft-up

Aim for the front hooves, works everytime lol


----------



## Alaska at heart

I had a couple mid-air fawn pix last year on my back corner trail cam. I just love seeing deer, bucks or does or little ones make me smile.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## OUTOFLUCKBUCK

Almost time for the tree stands.


----------



## Green/OH

Got a press and draw board and vise the whole setup a few months back. Well after tons of reading old threads and a few pms to those far more knowledgeable than myself I finally got bareshafts smacking right with my fletched at 30. Only took way too many twist this way and that way and starting from scratch two or three times but broadheads are flying like lasers.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Changed it up and sat in the blind this morning. No 🦌 but lots of annoying squirrels.


----------



## 25ft-up

Sitting in a crotch 3' up, surrounded by thick brush and high weeds


----------



## ruffjason

Salmon run pics taken this morning. Utah























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure

Can you spear the the salmon?


----------



## ruffjason

Man of Leisure said:


> Can you spear the the salmon?


No. They are protected during spawning season. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure

Nice, great pictures…


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## FLA Bowhunter




----------



## mn5503

Hawkfarm said:


> and a hummer I had to rescue after it got into the back porch through a cracked door



How did you catch it????


----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7701906
> 
> View attachment 7701910
> 
> View attachment 7701908
> 
> View attachment 7701907
> 
> View attachment 7701909


That's a built in swimming pool in WV. Love that State.


----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> That's a built in swimming pool in WV. Love that State.


Hahaha yup, that swimming pool gets a lot of use around here too. Thank you and so do I. As a kid all I wanted to do was leave, now it would be hard to drag me away from it.


----------



## Mossy-Back

WVbowProud said:


> Hahaha yup, that swimming pool gets a lot of use around here too. Thank you and so do I. As a kid all I wanted to do was leave, now it would be hard to drag me away from it.


We drove through WV on our move to GA last summer. Gorgeous state! The highways we were on were crap though, and the toll roads were highway robbery!


----------



## WVbowProud

Mossy-Back said:


> We drove through WV on our move to GA last summer. Gorgeous state! The highways we were on were crap though, and the toll roads were highway robbery!


That's the truth, and it goes up an up every year. If the money went to fixing the road I would be ok with it but it doesn't obviously 🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

Helped a friend move down there to Cloe about 30 years ago. Streams and roads were one in the same, houses burned down before a firetruck got there. Fire training was, "the key is hanging over there, if you're the first one here take the engine." But his property taxes on 50+ acres with a bigger house and garage than mine was 1/10th what I was paying on 1/2 acre here.


----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> Helped a friend move down there to Cloe about 30 years ago. Streams and roads were one in the same, houses burned down before a firetruck got there. Fire training was, "the key is hanging over there, if you're the first one here take the engine." But his property taxes on 50+ acres with a bigger house and garage than mine was 1/10th what I was paying on 1/2 acre here.


Yup cost of living isn't bad at all, and land in most of the state isn't too bad to purchase. You trade out for the exact type of scenario you describe with the fires. I'll take it though, the scenary and hunting are well worth it.


----------



## kth007

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7585106
> 
> Teaching my 5 year old to enjoy mud
> View attachment 7585257
> 
> View attachment 7585258
> 
> View attachment 7585256
> 
> View attachment 7585255


Wish more parents would do this


----------



## 25ft-up

WVbowProud said:


> Yup cost of living isn't bad at all, and land in most of the state isn't too bad to purchase. You trade out for the exact type of scenario you describe with the fires. I'll take it though, the scenary and hunting are well worth it.


I was going to purchase a piece back then. Some really low price for thousands of acres. Only thing was the company that owned it was going to keep all the rights to lumber and minerals while I payed the taxes for them. Wife would have left me. Maybe I made a mistake.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> I was going to purchase a piece back then. Some really low price for thousands of acres. Only thing was the company that owned it was going to keep all the rights to lumber and minerals while I payed the taxes for them. Wife would have left me. Maybe I made a mistake.


Yup they tricky when it comes to that. I don't think anybody in the state has mineral rights, and a lot of timber is the same way.


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7702389


Man, I would kill for some 50 degree weather right now...


----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## alex.vogel99




----------



## RuddyDuck1

Nightlinger said:


> For all of you snake lovers out there, is this a keeping snake or a needs-to-be-murdered (oops) "relocated" snake?? For area reference, I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region.
> View attachment 7698873


Definitely a keeper. That’s a Dekays brownsnake.
Harmless and helpful around the garden.


----------



## Mathias

My getaway slice of heaven.


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> Man, I would kill for some 50 degree weather right now...


It was 42 the morning before when I sat there in that spot, wrapped in my camo blanket that I usually sit on or cover myself with to blend in with rocks. had to use it to keep warm because i left the house in just a T shirt and thin leaf suit, not thinking it was going to be that cold


----------



## 25ft-up

Had this buck come off the hill from behind me, 10yds to my right, walked across in front of me 10ft or less away, I couldn't move for a pic at that point, he dropped down and came back in front of me 15yds away listening to the fishermen yelling to each other who were 200yds away, then he went back to my left and back up the hill behind me when about 15yds away. Would have been my first in velvet but I'm after a big 9pt he was with during the summer.


----------



## 25ft-up

The view from tonight's office


----------



## WVbowProud

alex.vogel99 said:


> View attachment 7702496
> 
> View attachment 7702497
> 
> View attachment 7702498


I never realized that first lite got their camo pattern from a toad. Pretty smart actually.


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> It was 42 the morning before when I sat there in that spot, wrapped in my camo blanket that I usually sit on or cover myself with to blend in with rocks. had to use it to keep warm because i left the house in just a T shirt and thin leaf suit, not thinking it was going to be that cold


It's just now getting down into the mid to upper 60s at night here, still mid to upper 80s in the day. It still feels a lot nicer than low of 75 and high of 95 with high humidity.


----------



## 25ft-up

Standing in a tree crotch this morning overlooking a scrape and a couple rubs. No, I don't get poison ivy.












Starting scrapes again in the usual places


----------



## full moon64

Friends pic,


----------



## ahunter55

It's 94 degrees today in N.E







. Iowa & 10 days to opener. Photo not hunting related but how our worthless cats & spending the day. White one "always" sleeps this way. Today is 1st time we saw the calico do this.


----------



## 25ft-up

When the walk out is as good as the hunt


----------



## AzLongboard

My first ever confirmed bow kill! Only really shot at ranges and finally got some land! More bunnies on the way and soon deer since season starts October 1st!

Super stoked! Glad to finally be back shooting a bow again after years away.


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mossy-Back

A few from the past couple weeks. The turkey turned out awful, as I was rushing to get a picture while they were running away. I've only seen 3 turkeys in on our property in the year we've lived here.










Ring Neck Snake










Virginia Creeper










Shampoo Ginger










Beauty Berry










Banana Spider


----------



## CAPTJJ

Caught my first Alaska Coho salmon and first 2 Chum salmon...


----------



## AzLongboard

Wife snuck some pictures during our last rabbit stalk. Is a fun, get off work, hunt!


----------



## AzLongboard

@Mossy-Back those pictures look like back home in Florida! Where you at?


----------



## Mossy-Back

AzLongboard said:


> @Mossy-Back those pictures look like back home in Florida! Where you at?


SW Georgia, just over the line from Tallahassee.


----------



## AzLongboard

Mossy-Back said:


> SW Georgia, just over the line from Tallahassee.


Figures! I was like, dang these pictures remind me of HS! Specially that ring neck since my dad is a herpetologist.


----------



## Alaska at heart

You can tell it is fall....the turkeys are doing their marching band routines in my micro--plot.


----------



## Mossy-Back

AzLongboard said:


> Figures! I was like, dang these pictures remind me of HS! Specially that ring neck since my dad is a herpetologist.


Yep, we just moved here a little over a year ago. I'm from western Oregon originally, my wife is from SoCal, and we spent 3 years in North Carolina when I was stationed there.


----------



## AzLongboard

Mossy-Back said:


> Yep, we just moved here a little over a year ago. I'm from western Oregon originally, my wife is from SoCal, and we spent 3 years in North Carolina when I was stationed there.


Nice, I used to live out of grants pass so I fully know that climate change you're getting hit with. It's almost the BEST time to be in the south lol.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Been a good while since I posted any new pics. I went fishing Wednesday afternoon and as usual I didn't see anything out of the ordinary...
.


----------



## Mossy-Back

AjPUNISHER said:


> Been a good while since I posted any new pics. I went fishing Wednesday afternoon and as usual I didn't see anything out of the ordinary...
> .


Reminds me of when I worked as a park ranger and found a manakin torso and head randomly in the woods. I decided to bring it back to the office (after making sure it wasn't full of critters or drugs), put a uniform shirt and hat on it, and put it in my supervisor's office chair.


----------



## ZDC

Found this and thought I'd share it 😂


----------



## IClark

Beautiful first day of fall here in northwest Ohio!


----------



## Mossy-Back

First day of fall and it's supposed to hit 94 degrees here!


----------



## AzLongboard

Mossy-Back said:


> First day of fall and it's supposed to hit 94 degrees here!


Cold front came through MI yesterday. High of 53


----------



## 25ft-up

Rain today and dropping into the 70's. 60's tomorrow. Going to have some mornings in the 40's next week after a weekend warm up. Rain is going to stop in time to get out tonight.


----------



## Nightlinger

AzLongboard said:


> Cold front came through MI yesterday. High of 53


We're getting that cold front tonight. Should see some deer moving around tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to usher one or two into the gates of Valhalla.


----------



## sdmc530

My son on his first hunting trip last weekend. We stalked two does through a harvested wheat field. Got a shot at 200 yards but missed.


----------



## jkratz

Still one of my favorite action shots of all time


----------



## RLT1

Food plot coming strong









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike

Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Shooter Mike

This is in some forest in Japan. Found it on Reddit 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Shooter Mike

Work takes past the local circus pretty often.










Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Shooter Mike

I wonder if anyone here can identify this building and it’s location:











Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Shooter Mike

Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## IClark

Shooter Mike said:


> I wonder if anyone here can identify this building and it’s location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


Longaberger basket company. Now bankrupt outside of Newark Ohio. Used to mow grass right across from there when I worked for my brothers lawncare company.


----------



## ZDC

First day of fall coming to an end 










Leaves falling ( some trees already lost most leaves , while others are still green) 

And a chilly 48 degrees , perfect NW PA afternoon. 

8 days till the PA archery opener and I can't wait.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 25ft-up

Shooter Mike said:


> This is in some forest in Japan. Found it on Reddit
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


Monuments of what was left after the atomic bombs?


----------



## WVbowProud

25ft-up said:


> Monuments of what was left after the atomic bombs?


I was thinking pieced together from the bones of the people who go to the suicide forest..... dark I know. Happy Thursday!


----------



## RLT1

Been seeing this a couple of times on cam.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Stud!


----------



## Hawkfarm

A pair of orphaned fawns has been traveling with a doe which has her own fawn. They are regulars around the farm yard. Tonight was the first time I've seen her suckle all three so maybe she has adopted them.


----------



## Hawkfarm

An old monarch with a big body, but not a rack to match his age, finally came by the farm yard tonight. He proceeded to make some scrapes under the trees in the yard. He is just starting to bulk up He is a toad, and a bully.


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## Nightlinger

I put some deer in the cooler... (just wish I could find the rest of it)


Spoiler


----------



## JC-XT

I keep this on my phone to help me get through the hot, buggy days of the early season.


----------



## sdmc530

How about my sons first deer ever!


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Mossy-Back

sdmc530 said:


> How about my sons first deer ever!


Awesome! Bigger than my first deer!


----------



## sdmc530

Mossy-Back said:


> Awesome! Bigger than my first deer!


Buy his excitement you would would think he just got a 30 point buck!! It was awesome!!


----------



## WVbowProud

sdmc530 said:


> How about my sons first deer ever!


That is awesome! Taking my boy for his first ever hunt with him behind the trigger in the morning. We are both pretty pumped!


----------



## 25ft-up

Been quite a few years since I was last up in this apple tree. Going to see if I'm still comfortable sitting on a limb. Any bets on whether a bear or deer comes through first?


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> Been quite a few years since I was last up in this apple tree. Going to see if I'm still comfortable sitting on a limb. Any bets on whether a bear or deer comes through first?
> 
> View attachment 7704862
> 
> 
> View attachment 7704863
> 
> 
> View attachment 7704865
> 
> 
> View attachment 7704864


I'm betting a bear comes through, since you can't shoot them up there anymore. Right?


----------



## full moon64

FRIENDS PICS


----------



## Man of Leisure

Curios, did it work ?


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm betting a bear comes through, since you can't shoot them up there anymore. Right?


Can't shoot them and they are producing like crazy. Saw nothing tonight. Apple tree was not a good spot. I had to stand in the bushes all night to watch the trails coming out from the patch of trees. Windy all day.


----------



## Mossy-Back

All the deer seem to be avoiding the woods and going through this 6 ft tall thick stuff. I'll need to readjust next time.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Mjrhunter




----------



## WVbowProud

Got my boy out for his first time behind the trigger. No deer but good times. 








And after missing 4 bucks with his bow last year my nephew put the dots together and made it happen. Hunting seek one style behind some houses where he got permission. Not bad for a 17 year old kid who is self taught. I love it because we both started hunting the same time, and have grown together through it. Pretty neat way to bond with your nephew.


----------



## ruffjason

Ran into a moose.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzokr




----------



## CAPTJJ

More Coho or silver salmon, great fight on a light rod with 6 pound test, first fish is around 8lbs...




































Been finding them here every day, caught 2 on my first 2 casts yesterday...









Fall is here in SE Alaska and when it rains the mountaintops get snow...


----------



## Mossy-Back

Hunting yesterday evening among the palms and gators. No deer, though.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
1h

The old concrete ship is slowly disappearing in Cape May, NJ. Dad shot the top picture of the SS Atlantus from a boat back in the 1950's and my photographs, from 1976 and 2022, were made from the beach.


----------



## Billy H

One of my favorite spots to sit.


----------



## Mathias

my hunting buddy.


----------



## ruffjason

Chasin whitetails in MT. Sun rises are best part of the day.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Perfect time of year for campfires
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

a few random pics off the phone and trail cam this weekend.


----------



## Mossy-Back

xxkilla said:


> a few random pics off the phone and trail cam this weekend.
> View attachment 7706189
> 
> View attachment 7706190
> 
> View attachment 7706191
> 
> View attachment 7706192


Nice. That looks a lot like where I am. I'm in Thomasville, GA


----------



## 25ft-up

From this morning right after a rain. One snorted in the dark when around 20yds away. I had moved my hand to wipe a bug off my face, not knowing deer were there . She went downhill a little but another even closer started snorting about a dozen times trying to pick up on what spooked the other. After about 5 minutes I started seeing movement in the dark. 2 of the 3 came up within 10 - 15yds. The other had also came back closer. 6400 iso, 1/25th, f/2.8 to pull them out of the dark. Camera clicks spooked them and they headed back down. Was still too dark to see where I was aiming, but got a couple pics that came out ok with a little post editing, no crop.


----------



## Nightlinger

Saw this beast doing a little Sunbathing on this beautiful, 70 degree day.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Fishing with Grizzlies


----------



## CAPTJJ

I thought the Sockeyes were done, hard to get them to bite when spawning but managed to tempt a big male and a female near the lake shoreline last night. Then a grizzly came by looking for an easy meal.


----------



## LunaticFrinj




----------



## Mathias




----------



## xxkilla

Mossy-Back said:


> Nice. That looks a lot like where I am. I'm in Thomasville, GA


North west Florida


----------



## xxkilla

Some sunrises over the bay and a storm that rolled in.


----------



## ahunter55

it's getting that time of year. A couple oldies off he deck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Haven't seen much to take pics of lately but I completed my 2nd goal of the Pa bass season... caught my 500 smallmouth and a few to spare on Sunday. River has risen a bit since I took the pic of it, but that mannequin is still hung up on the backside of the island... with a leg sticking up in the air


----------



## FrostyNuggets

Sun rise hitting the tops of the trees, struck me as a beautiful sight. Gray morning below and fire above.


----------



## Nightlinger

Is this an albino deer, or just an old and gray deer? Lol 








A friend in Texas just took this picture.


----------



## Mossy-Back

View from my back deck last night.


----------



## IClark

Nightlinger said:


> Is this an albino deer, or just an old and gray deer? Lol
> View attachment 7708054
> 
> A friend in Texas just took this picture.


Just the normal color of a deer.


----------



## IClark

My youngest daughter's 1st deer!


----------



## IClark




----------



## Nightlinger

IClark said:


> Just the normal color of a deer.


Thanks. Just seemed odd compared to the brown fawn.


----------



## IClark

Nightlinger said:


> Thanks. Just seemed odd compared to the brown fawn.


Thats a normal color for fawns. They're more reddish. When fall comes they change their coats to a more brown color as well.


----------



## 25ft-up

Yes, it was a new summit
Yes, it was left out all year
Yes, we have bears
Yes, bears like foam

Yes, we have lazy hunters that must have money to burn


----------



## Mathias

Sunrises and sets make for great pics/memories


----------



## Nightlinger

25ft-up said:


> Yes, it was a new summit
> Yes, it was left out all year
> Yes, we have bears
> Yes, bears like foam
> 
> Yes, we have lazy hunters that must have money to burn
> 
> View attachment 7708181


Were you able to salvage the parts that weren't bear snacks?


----------



## full moon64

Harvest Time


----------



## 25ft-up

Nightlinger said:


> Were you able to salvage the parts that weren't bear snacks?


Not my stand. The owner can fix it if he wants. If he leaves it as junk this year I may take the cables out of it next year for spares. I don't use stands anymore and gave my viper to my grandson.


----------



## Nightlinger

Jive ass turkeys..


----------



## Ridge_Reaper_

Couple images from the last week or so of mucking around the area. Nothing has came together yet.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
1h

Fox in the field next to our yard. May 2022


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## Nightlinger

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7709049
> 
> 
> View attachment 7709050


Is that a Ravin?


----------



## 25ft-up

Nightlinger said:


> Is that a Ravin?


Tenpoint rs470


----------



## vincenzokr

A little mushroom


----------



## alex.vogel99

vincenzokr said:


> A little mushroom
> View attachment 7709397


are those boletes?


----------



## vincenzokr

alex.vogel99 said:


> jsou to hřiby?
> [/CIT
> 
> jsou tam taky.


----------



## AzLongboard

Broadhead tuned finally. Here's my results at 30. More than happy with impact. Tomorrow is MI season start. Blind is up. Stand is up. I have 3 shooter bucks walking my property every day. Wish me luck boys and girls!!!!

For reference:

Arrow: White Water Archery Mesa Carbon 3k
Vanes: Bohning blazer 2"
Broadhead: Red Glory's

Fun tip I was taught way back when by the guy who got me into archery. When broad head tuning, mark your broadhead arrow with a red nock if you can. Here I'm shooting through so you can see it but always nice to know when shooting into a block or something.











































Grainy pic but here's the 3 bucks together


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## Nightlinger

Button buck ready for the cooler until I feel like cutting him up into nice, little white packages. (Pardon my messy garage.) 









Hit him a little higher than I wanted.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## vincenzokr

nová hračka, kupena za poloviční cenu.......Is it an original or a Chinese copy?


----------



## 25ft-up

Scouting this morning


----------



## AzLongboard

@25ft-up I feel this. Been nothing but does and button bucks in my blind this weekend. Opener started yesterday!


----------



## 25ft-up

AzLongboard said:


> @25ft-up I feel this. Been nothing but does and button bucks in my blind this weekend. Opener started yesterday!


 Walk out with the camera, they are hams. Walk out with the bow, they are gone before you see them. Had the winds left over from Ian to hide me today. Back out with the bow tomorrow


----------



## ZDC

AzLongboard said:


> @25ft-up I feel this. Been nothing but does and button bucks in my blind this weekend. Opener started yesterday!


Hey does are pretty tasty though


----------



## Nightlinger

Butchered and ready to be vacuum sealed.


----------



## Mrsmith63

Pyme said:


> Sitting at my fly tying bench a few days ago.
> 
> It's getting to be more of fly fishing season for me than anything else right now.
> 
> View attachment 7585069





Pyme said:


> Sitting at my fly tying bench a few days ago.
> 
> It's getting to be more of fly fishing season for me than anything else right now.
> 
> View attachment 7585069


nice job !


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## FrostyNuggets




----------



## Mossy-Back

vincenzokr said:


> nová hračka, kupena za poloviční cenu.......Is it an original or a Chinese copy?
> View attachment 7710609
> View attachment 7710610
> View attachment 7710611
> View attachment 7710612


Definitely looks like a Chinese copy to me. Says Tommy Hogg on the package, Hogg-it on the sight, I've never seen one with a level on the dovetail bar like that, and never heard of a "Apex-Hogg" sight from them.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## vincenzokr

Mossy-Back said:


> Rozhodně mi to připadá jako čínská kopie. Říká Tommy Hogg na obalu, Hogg-it na zaměřovači, nikdy jsem neviděl takovou s úrovní na rybinové tyči a nikdy jsem od nich neslyšel o zaměřovači "Apex-Hogg".
> [/CITÁT]
> Myslel jsem si to, děkuji.


----------



## ZDC

Farm Saturday


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## GCook

Sunrise at Sofala Safaris.









Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTJJ

More Cohos including a beautiful spawning male from last night, caught on my light rod with 6 pound test, and a big female in the rain a few nights ago...


----------



## IClark

Some views from the stand this evening.


----------



## IClark




----------



## Nightlinger

IClark said:


> View attachment 7711626
> View attachment 7711627


I'm confused. Did you not shoot him?


----------



## nickolaihc94




----------



## IClark

Nightlinger said:


> I'm confused. Did you not shoot him?


No. He's only 1.5 year old.


----------



## xxkilla

Found this thing hanging in the woods, I didn’t what to hunt that spot anyway.


----------



## xxkilla




----------



## WVbowProud

Nightlinger said:


> View attachment 7711815
> 
> 
> View attachment 7711809
> 
> View attachment 7711810


Some nice bears ya got there, you get a tag for em down there?


----------



## xxkilla

No season for bears here NW Florida


----------



## WVbowProud

xxkilla said:


> No season for bears here NW Florida


That's a bummer. Explains why they're so big compared to the average WV bear.


----------



## Mossy-Back

xxkilla said:


> No season for bears here NW Florida


That stinks. Shoo them up here to SW Georgia and I'll shoot one. Getting a bear with my bow has been a goal of mine ever since having one pop out of the brush 15 yards from me during elk season a few years ago. It spooked when I went to draw my bow, but what a rush!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4h

Great Egret York County, PA April 2021


----------



## Jay Sea

First sit of 2022.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

First deer with the Simmons Safari, I was very impressed.


----------



## bigbucks170

I really enjoy this thread !!!!


----------



## southgaboy

For the Freezer yesterday







Now I've gotta get after these


----------



## Strika




----------



## Mossy-Back

southgaboy said:


> For the Freezer yesterday
> View attachment 7712599
> 
> Now I've gotta get after these
> View attachment 7712600


Sweet! Where you at in GA?


----------



## southgaboy

Mossy-Back said:


> Sweet! Where you at in GA?


Ware County


----------



## Mossy-Back

southgaboy said:


> Ware County


Cool. I'm over in Thomas County. I've been meaning to make it over your way to get on a bear or some hogs.


----------



## Nightlinger

southgaboy said:


> For the Freezer yesterday
> View attachment 7712599
> 
> Now I've gotta get after these
> View attachment 7712600


Congrats. Where in South Georgia?
Eta: already answered. I lived in St. Marys awhile ago.


----------



## Gene94

Little toad









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Csbrad58




----------



## Nightlinger

Found something daunting while I was butchering my recent kill. It looks like the broadhead exploded and the bolt was snapped off in the front sholder, and the deer healed over all of that. I don't see any evidence of a ribcage pass-through. I can't really tell if there is any infection, but scrapping most of the front part. It looks like the bolt may have passed through the front backstraps, because they are bloodshot. Keeping the rear part of the backstraps and the hind quarters, so all is not lost. Deer never cease to amaze me.


----------



## WVbowProud

First batch of the season. No not the fruit loops


----------



## Mossy-Back

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7713232
> 
> First batch of the season. No not the fruit loops


Does the grape tylenol add a good flavor to the jerky?


----------



## WVbowProud

Mossy-Back said:


> Does the grape tylenol add a good flavor to the jerky?


Secret ingredient!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nightlinger said:


> Found something daunting while I was butchering my recent kill. It looks like the broadhead exploded and the bolt was snapped off in the front sholder, and the deer healed over all of that. I don't see any evidence of a ribcage pass-through. I can't really tell if there is any infection, but scrapping most of the front part. It looks like the bolt may have passed through the front backstraps, because they are bloodshot. Keeping the rear part of the backstraps and the hind quarters, so all is not lost. Deer never cease to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 7713212
> 
> 
> View attachment 7713213
> 
> 
> View attachment 7713211


Amazing what they can survive for sure. 
Many years back we found a nasty surprise in a buck my dad killed. Apparently, at some point someone had taken a shot at that buck while it was going away from them from a low angle. There was a broadhead with 4 to 5"s of aluminum arrow running alongside its spine and through a tenderloin. Wasn't a thing wrong with that deer but it had been there for quite a while...completely healed and was encased in fat/scar tissue.


----------



## IClark

Barbour County West Virginia


----------



## mn5503

Still haven't been out hunting yet. The weather has been too warm so I have just continued golfing until things cool off. Well it's happening now, lows in the 20's last night and tonight with highs in the 40's for a couple days. Leaves are dropping and it's starting to feel like deer season.

From the golf course yesterday.









From a little clover plot I have behind my house. I don't hunt it, just plant it for the deer, grouse and turkeys. They've been keeping it trimmed up...


















Took a "cold" shot from the deck to the little Rinehart today. 55 yards, almost hit the nail on the head, literally. I think I'm ready to hunt...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

IClark said:


> Barbour County West Virginia
> View attachment 7713486
> View attachment 7713487
> View attachment 7713488


Looks Tasty! They'd call that guy a Pa 11pt around here.

AR's took them off the table for most of us several years back, unless there under 3"s, then there classified as a doe.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## IClark

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7713581


Mmmmm......alligator tail!!!! Some of the best meat I've ever eaten!


----------



## lucian2722




----------



## RLT1

On the ground.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Been away from the computer for a while with covid. Got out hunting again this morning.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had my first sit in Pa Saturday Afternoon. I just may be taking a stand along for the next time I hunt that spot. Was hunting from the ground and got caught turned the wrong direction 3 times. First by a doe at 12yds, then by one at 15 and then a basket 9 went through a shooting lane at 22yds before I saw him while I was watching other deer. 14 deer seen, 10 in bow range, 3 buck.

Thought I had all my gear squared before I headed out. Video camera on the bow and the bridge camera in the pouch of my vest but I figured I forgot something crucial when I fired up the bridge camera...I forgot to put a memory card in it  























The 9 came back into view at 35-40yds the last 15m's or so and was feeling randy. Running and grunting towards some doe.








2nd doe that ended up coming behind me hung out at 15 to 20 something yds for over 5 minutes. When I finally got turned around I thought she had left but thanks to the video I saw she had came towards me behind the tree and took a right turn at 5yds.


----------



## sdmc530

So you know those black poison trap/boxes around large buildings and facilitys....well here they don't even phase our critters, they turn the traps into homes! LOL


















I wouldn't want to make that little guy mad!


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## Nightlinger

Turkey in flight...


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## V3x

I have this smoke phase turkey hanging around my house along with a hen and her brood from this year.
Until a week or so ago the hen ran this one off if it got too close but seems to have accepted it now.


----------



## fallhnt

V3x said:


> I have this smoke phase turkey hanging around my house along with a hen and her brood from this year.
> Until a week or so ago the hen ran this one off if it got too close but seems to have accepted it now.
> View attachment 7716653


What state?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

fallhnt said:


> What state?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Lower Michigan


----------



## Nightlinger

Looks like I may be about to get wet this evening.  Maybe it'll bring the deer out.


----------



## mn5503

Flock of turkeys cruising through the yard a couple days ago. Lots of youngsters running around...


----------



## mn5503

What a difference a few days makes. It was 80 degrees at the beginning of the week. We won't see temps like that again for 8 months. Now we have lows in the 20's and highs in 30's and 40's. This morning....


----------



## 25ft-up

Nooooooo! Not snow already


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Nightlinger

mn5503 said:


> What a difference a few days makes. It was 80 degrees at the beginning of the week. We won't see temps like that again for 8 months. Now we have lows in the 20's and highs in 30's and 40's. This morning....
> 
> View attachment 7718098


Does not compute... Is that what the apocalypse looks like?


----------



## Mossy-Back

I got excited when the lows got into the 50s here a couple weeks ago. Next week it may even get into the 40s! 

Then again, last New Years Day it was 80 here.


----------



## mn5503

Nightlinger said:


> Does not compute... Is that what the apocalypse looks like?


That's just a reminder of what's in store for the next 6-7 months around here. I love the seasons, including winter. Getting away on golf trips when it's -20 sure makes it more bearable though.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## full moon64

Iowa friends pic..


----------



## Nightlinger

Nature is scary. This vine grew a good three feet towards the sapling just to start choking it out. 😬


----------



## ZDC

Found this on public land, still smelled like deer. 

I have an idea of who it was ( took this pic about 150ish yards away)


----------



## sdmc530

my small happy place!!!


----------



## full moon64




----------



## mn5503

I really need to use the drone more...


----------



## mn5503

Gutted "The Bus" a couple years ago and have been giving her a full remod. It was pulled out there by a dozer about 30 years ago when the area was logged and frozen. You would never get it out there now. It's a 2 1/2 mile Argo ride in. I need to get out there this week and see what the wolf situation is....


----------



## WVbowProud

mn5503 said:


> Gutted "The Bus" a couple years ago and have been giving her a full remod. It was pulled out there by a dozer about 30 years ago when the area was logged. I need to get out there this week and see what the wolf situation is....
> View attachment 7719497
> View attachment 7719498
> View attachment 7719499
> View attachment 7719500


That is a heck of a remodel, well done!


----------



## mn5503

WVbowProud said:


> That is a heck of a remodel, well done!


Thanks, it's a work in progress. A lot of work with the access being so rough/wet. Lots of trips in and out with the Argo, couldn't have done it without that thing.


----------



## mn5503

About 100 yards from the "The Bus." I ended up shooting a big 8 pointer that year. Had the smaller buck (10 point) in the pics at 30 yards earlier in the season. Never saw the big one.


----------



## 25ft-up

My father talked a lot about getting a bus and putting it up on his property in NY. Never found the right one I guess. I was only little at the time. You're doing a nice job on it.


----------



## mn5503

25ft-up said:


> My father talked a lot about getting a bus and putting it up on his property in NY. Never found the right one I guess. I was only little at the time. You're doing a nice job on it.


It was my best friend's dad that got the bus out there. After he passed away (too young 59) in 2011 nobody went out there for about 7 years. Then my buddy decided a few years ago it was time and we went all in to reclaim it. I don't know how he stayed out there that first year back. Must have been a thousand mice living in there that year, he was a trooper, no way I would stay there then. No way. It's much more about family and the kids now than it is hunting. Not a single mouse has been inside since the remodel. Still have a long way to go but it's livable now.


----------



## 25ft-up

Looks like you cut out the wheelwells?


----------



## mn5503

25ft-up said:


> Looks like you cut out the wheelwells?


Yeah, that was one of the first things on my list. The old layout had built in bunks over them so it didn't matter. We are trying to maximize the space now with nothing built in permanently and those wheel wells take up a lot of usable space.


----------



## ZDC




----------



## Mossy-Back

I had 10 deer within bow range Saturday morning, but the only one that gave me a clear shot looked to be a fawn that had lost its spots, so she got a pass. She was 10 yards in front of me and worked over to my right and I think she must have smelled me and blew, then the other 2 does with her that were back in the brush at 25 yards took off with her. Little forky was 12 yards behind me at the same time and didn't know what was going on and stuck around until he saw me move. He had been working this scrape but was behind branches the whole time (he would have gotten a pass anyways). There was a bigger track in the scrape so I was hoping a bigger buck would come through.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Getting familiar with my drone.


----------



## Nightlinger

Mossy-Back said:


> I had 10 deer within bow range Saturday morning, but the only one that gave me a clear shot looked to be a fawn that had lost its spots, so she got a pass. She was 10 yards in front of me and worked over to my right and I think she must have smelled me and blew, then the other 2 does with her that were back in the brush at 25 yards took off with her. Little forky was 12 yards behind me at the same time and didn't know what was going on and stuck around until he saw me move. He had been working this scrape but was behind branches the whole time (he would have gotten a pass anyways). There was a bigger track in the scrape so I was hoping a bigger buck would come through.
> 
> View attachment 7720034
> 
> 
> View attachment 7720033
> 
> 
> View attachment 7720032
> 
> 
> View attachment 7720031
> 
> 
> View attachment 7720030


Isn't a fawn that lost its spots just a deer?


----------



## ZDC

Nightlinger said:


> Isn't a fawn that lost its spots just a deer?


A fawn is a deer under a year old. ( Doe fawn , buck fawn )
A deer between 1-2 years old is typically called a yearling. ( Yearling doe , yearling buck)

After that they are just a doe or buck.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Nightlinger said:


> Isn't a fawn that lost its spots just a deer?


I guess. What I was trying to say was it was very small body, and lighter coloration so probably born just a few months ago. Big enough to survive on its own, I knew a bigger doe (probably mama) was close by so I was waiting on her to come out of the thick stuff and offer a shot. The two deer I shot last year were small/young deer which I was really happy with since they were my first archery deer kills, but this year I'm trying to shoot larger, more mature animals. So far, so good with the big doe I shot a few weeks ago dressing out at 96 pounds.


----------



## IClark

Nightlinger said:


> Isn't a fawn that lost its spots just a deer?


Nope still a fawn till next year when he or she is a yearling.


----------



## Nightlinger

IClark said:


> Nope still a fawn till next year when he or she is a yearling.


Oh. Well, they're all freezer eligible in my state.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4h

Bald Eagle Bucks County, PA May 2022


----------



## full moon64

Iowa friend







,pic


----------



## Man of Leisure

There all summer sausage


----------



## Nightlinger

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 4h
> 
> Bald Eagle Bucks County, PA May 2022
> View attachment 7720470


'Merica.


----------



## hdrking2003

full moon64 said:


> Iowa friend
> View attachment 7720471
> ,pic


The most beautiful time of year.


----------



## mn5503

Last maple to turn behind the house is still holding on. Almost all the leaves have dropped around here...


----------



## swelms22

A few from my very short season this year.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
1h

I went out looking for fall foliage shots, but couldn't find anything interesting and then a few birds decided to show up. Carbon County, PA October 2022


----------



## mn5503

Took a run out to the hunting shack today for a little scouting.


----------



## 25ft-up

Pain having to downsize every pic to upload here.


----------



## mn5503

25ft-up said:


> Pain having to downsize every pic to upload here.
> 
> View attachment 7721253


Is there trout in there???


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up

mn5503 said:


> Is there trout in there???


It gets stocked about a mile downstream and upstream from there. Could get some migrating back there but it was down to only ankle deep this summer with the drought and 90* temps. None could have survived that. I fish a pond that feeds the start of the river in my kayak and got my 6 fish limit 13 times this spring. Now that my camera is on the other side, it's too deep to cross it in my 18" boots after 2 days of steady rain


----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Pain having to downsize every pic to upload here.


My bridge camera doesn't take pics as large as your dslr, but I still have the same problem and downsize them. My reason is I'm cheap and have slow internet so it would take too long to upload if I didn't' 

***a visit to the grocery store this morning supplied me with one of my favorite delicacies!


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats Aj !
Passed on a NJ 11pt this morning that came from behind me. Shot it with the canon instead at 20yds.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Congrats Aj !
> Passed on a NJ 11pt this morning that came from behind me. Shot it with the canon instead at 20yds.


Thanks! I was still hunting this morning when exactly what I wanted to happen did. I hit a small high grassy section and stopped, on the other side of it coming right towards me through the woods was a buck. As he eased closer, I saw he was a 5pt, formerly a six. I had hoped to see his older brother but was still tempted.

I would have had some great still shots from video as he got to 12 feet before he noticed me, but I didn't put the camera back on the bow.


----------



## 25ft-up

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thanks! I was still hunting this morning when exactly what I wanted to happen did. I hit a small high grassy section and stopped, on the other side of it coming right towards me through the woods was a buck. As he eased closer, I saw he was a 5pt, formerly a six. I had hoped to see his older brother but was still tempted.
> 
> I would have had some great still shots from video as he got to 12 feet before he noticed me, but I didn't put the camera back on the bow.



Having those close encounters on the ground are to die for. Hopefully it's the deer that dies for it. Nothing like hunting on the ground in a leaf/ghil suit.


----------



## full moon64

from Iowa friend


----------



## Man of Leisure

Adding a new attachment..


----------



## Man of Leisure

The homestead


----------



## Mossy-Back

Man of Leisure said:


> The homestead


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sight Window

This is one of the best threads on AT, especially on a rainy, cold day.


----------



## 25ft-up

Mike.Rotch been gone a long time. Wonder when he is going to get out of jail. He must have a stockpile of pics by now.


----------



## lucian2722

Last year to this year. Showed up on camera last night


----------



## solohunter

From stand this morning and the fall color is enveloping the house.


----------



## Gene94

Our log house. I love raising my boys here.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Just love watching bears. This one working over the hanging branch at one of our mock scrapes























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55

I live in N.E. Iowa & fellas, it's not all flat corn & bean fields. Took a ride today & watched the sun rise with the Pelicans at the only ISLAND town in Iowa (Sabula). Then it was the River road the rest of the trip.. Lots of rolling hills and bluffs in our neck of the woods. Leaves are starting to turn. So, this is a little of my part of Iowa. It was a full day for sure. Wife & I shot "hundreds" of photos.


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## Strika

Some I took a while back.


----------



## V3x

This is a screen shot from a video I took yesterday.

This little guy walked right up to me.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Took the ride south on the Alcan HWY last week, saw several caribou and the usual Bison along the road in northern BC.


----------



## Billy H

This thing decided to pop out of the woods and hang in my driveway for a few minutes yesterday. Near as I can tell it’s a golden pheasant. Have not seen a pheasant of any sort around here for years. No idea where it came from. Cool looking bird though.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Last couple trips for Cohos were the best before I had the leave the field camp...all caught on my light rod with 6 pound test.


----------



## sdmc530

Billy H said:


> This thing decided to pop out of the woods and hang in my driveway for a few minutes yesterday. Near as I can tell it’s a golden pheasant. Have not seen a pheasant of any sort around here for years. No idea where it came from. Cool looking bird though.
> View attachment 7723712


it certainly does look like a golden pheasant. I am betting somebody is missing a pet or farm critter.


----------



## Billy H

No doubt. There is a guy about a mile down the road that has what I refer to as an managerie. When I’m outside when the sun comes up I hear all kinds of weird animal noises from down there. Wouldn’t be Surprised if he had a pigman held captive😲


----------



## Mathias

Feeder raider


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## roosiebull

Not bow hunting, but a nature related pic from today 😉


----------



## Mossy-Back

Ground game today. No deer.


----------



## JSW123

Here’s an old stand I found while hunting this morning in the mountains of VA. Hard to tell how long it’s been there.


----------



## cchadww

Thought this was a kinda cool silhouette from the stand this weekend,











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strika

Spring down under.


----------



## fallhnt

.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski




----------



## WhattheFOC

While we were elk hunting in bc this fall.
Taken with cell phone thru spotting scope @ 218 yards.


----------



## Nightlinger

Out hunting bears, but you have to look in the trees!


----------



## ZDC

Now that's a worn down trail if I've ever seen one!!!

They ate down the corn while it was just starting to grow and now there is a large area where there is tall grass and worn down trails. ( In the entire farm probably ~5% of the corn has been destroyed by deer )


----------



## solohunter

From this morning....simply awesome color...


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
7h

Hungry Heron Bushkill Township, PA August 2022


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics


My wife saw a fox in the field just off of our yard on Sunday. It took me a few minutes to gather up my gear, change lenses and slowly walk to the back of the yard. Luckily the fox waited there and posed nicely for a few pictures.


----------



## full moon64

Pic from Iowa friend


----------



## Fireprojectile

Very nice


----------



## NockWorst

My grandson's first trout, Sycamore Creek, tributary of the Tellico River, East Tennessee.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Not exactly nature/bowhunting, but our sweet girl we have had for 14 years (15.5 years old) took her last truck ride on Tuesday. We got her a month after we got married from a kill shelter in NC, and a month later before we could schedule her to get fixed she had 5 pups. We kept one and had to put him down last year when his hips started failing. They were both some of the best family dogs you could ask for and great with our kids.


----------



## roosiebull

Mossy-Back said:


> Not exactly nature/bowhunting, but our sweet girl we have had for 14 years (15.5 years old) took her last truck ride on Tuesday. We got her a month after we got married from a kill shelter in NC, and a month later before we could schedule her to get fixed she had 5 pups. We kept one and had to put him down last year when his hips started failing. They were both some of the best family dogs you could ask for and great with our kids.
> 
> View attachment 7726510
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726513
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726511
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726509
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726512


Man, I’m sorry to hear that… I feel for you. I have my old man Aussie that’s almost 16 my wife got me when we first started dating, not looking forward to that day 

I have a pack of schipperkes (4) and also can’t imagine when the time comes… the only thing I don’t like about dogs is they don’t live long enough, but the pain associated with them aging is not as much as the joy they bring when they are with us.

i like my dogs more than most people, and I don’t like hearing about them reaching their maximum age, because they are family.

good looking dogs


----------



## Billy H

In the stand at Rip Shin Thicket this morning enjoying an awesome sunrise. Sunrise hit the treetops on the next ridge, looked like it was on fire. Pic does no justice


----------



## Billy H




----------



## Man of Leisure

Mossy-Back said:


> Not exactly nature/bowhunting, but our sweet girl we have had for 14 years (15.5 years old) took her last truck ride on Tuesday. We got her a month after we got married from a kill shelter in NC, and a month later before we could schedule her to get fixed she had 5 pups. We kept one and had to put him down last year when his hips started failing. They were both some of the best family dogs you could ask for and great with our kids.
> 
> View attachment 7726510
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726513
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726511
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726509
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726512


im sorry for your loss, I love my dog and I dread the day she is gone..


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> Not exactly nature/bowhunting, but our sweet girl we have had for 14 years (15.5 years old) took her last truck ride on Tuesday. We got her a month after we got married from a kill shelter in NC, and a month later before we could schedule her to get fixed she had 5 pups. We kept one and had to put him down last year when his hips started failing. They were both some of the best family dogs you could ask for and great with our kids.
> 
> View attachment 7726510
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726513
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726511
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726509
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726512


That always hurts the heart. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Nightlinger

I'll never understand the universe. Without fail, if I bring a weapon into the woods, most of the time the animal that is not legal for that weapon is out in droves... I'm currently bear hunting with my Benelli m4. Can you count how many non-bear animals are in this picture?


----------



## 25ft-up

Had him on camera early season. Scrape stopped getting worked, and I knew what was there, so I took the camera down. Put it back up today to see what time he comes through. He's back !

For some reason the pics aren't coming up into the post


----------



## Mossy-Back

25ft-up said:


> Had him on camera early season. Scrape stopped getting worked, and I knew what was there, so I took the camera down. Put it back up today to see what time he comes through. He's back !
> 
> For some reason the pics aren't coming up into the post


That's a good looking buck! Hope you get him!


----------



## 1005283

Couple early season Georgia does. One was opening morning. Both around 15 yards.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Couple early season Georgia does. One was opening morning. Both around 15 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726628
> 
> View attachment 7726627
> 
> View attachment 7726629


Good shooting! You mind sharing this on the 2022 GA Hunting thread I started?








2022-2023 Georgia Hunting Success - Show us what...


I've seen some other state related threads, and didn't see one for GA, so let's give it a go. Post up a pic, tell a short story about it if you like, equipment used, county or region you were hunting, etc.




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> Good shooting! You mind sharing this on the 2022 GA Hunting thread I started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022-2023 Georgia Hunting Success - Show us what...
> 
> 
> I've seen some other state related threads, and didn't see one for GA, so let's give it a go. Post up a pic, tell a short story about it if you like, equipment used, county or region you were hunting, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


I’ll do that now!


----------



## ZDC




----------



## 1005283

Last light of yesterdays sunset. As i was leaving the woods.


----------



## Yamahog12

Trying to contribute…


----------



## ZDC

Yamahog12 said:


> Trying to contribute…
> View attachment 7726695
> View attachment 7726696
> View attachment 7726697


What's beaver caster go for now a days 

We can't trap for them were I'm at till December


----------



## Yamahog12

ZDC said:


> What's beaver caster go for now a days
> 
> We can't trap for them were I'm at till December


No idea. I trap them because they flood my way into the woods. I give them to a guy I know. I have nuisance permit.


----------



## full moon64

Screen saver


----------



## 1005283

Hope this is allowed. It’s somewhat nature. Haha Got one of my photos printed a few days ago. Glad printing is expensive or i’d have no wall room left. 🤣


----------



## Yamahog12

My snowshoe trail from last winter.
Trees as I walk out from hunting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Strika

Mossy-Back said:


> Not exactly nature/bowhunting, but our sweet girl we have had for 14 years (15.5 years old) took her last truck ride on Tuesday. We got her a month after we got married from a kill shelter in NC, and a month later before we could schedule her to get fixed she had 5 pups. We kept one and had to put him down last year when his hips started failing. They were both some of the best family dogs you could ask for and great with our kids.
> 
> View attachment 7726510
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726513
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726511
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726509
> 
> 
> View attachment 7726512


It's not fair they live such short lives. I lost my old boy Vizsla in November. Best Sambar hunting buddy ever. Then lost my GSP girl in Feb. Best duck and rabbit dog ever. It's tough.


----------



## Strika

A mating pair of wedgetailed Eagles. These things are huge birds. These two live on my farm.







￼


----------



## Strika

Gang Gang cockatoo. Commonly known as creaky doors due to their squawk sounding like a rusty door hinge.


----------



## Strika




----------



## Mossy-Back

Buck action has been slow around my place, but last year the big boys didn't show up until November. Plenty of does and little bucks around.


----------



## IClark

One eye jack has been a regular on our property for 3 seasons now. We're guessing he's at least 5 if not 6 years old.


----------



## 1005283

Yesterdays sunset set the fall colors of the trees on fire yesterday. Slow shutter pan shot on this cormorant.

then a young buck fooling around in shooting light this morning. The way season is going, i may not be able to hold back the itchy finger. 😬


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## AjPUNISHER

First time I saw a "deadeye" was last November when he walked close enough to me that I could have stepped off the platform and been on his back. He was very prolific in the area but his sub 1" brow tines should have saved his ass from law abiding hunters. Haven't set foot in there this season yet as I save that spot for rut hunting but hope to get a look at what he looks like as a 2-1/2yr old.



















Only one cam out so far but had a pretty good one on it


----------



## roosiebull

WhattheFOC said:


> View attachment 7724335
> 
> 
> While we were elk hunting in bc this fall.
> Taken with cell phone thru spotting scope @ 218 yards.


That’s a big ass boar!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
3h

Another case of "lather, rinse, repeat" yesterday when I walked up to the kitchen sink and glanced out the window. There was a fox in the field once again. Grabbed my camera and shot a few pics from the back of our yard


----------



## full moon64




----------



## full moon64

screen saver


----------



## 25ft-up

I should have been there last night. One day too late to sit watching his scrape. Still young. Will be nicer next year if he makes it.


----------



## Man of Leisure

Excellent photo,


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> I should have been there last night. One day too late to sit watching his scrape. Still young. Will be nicer next year if he makes it.
> 
> View attachment 7727359


Looks like proof that you’re a time traveler if that’s one day too late! Now that you’re back in normal time, you better sit there in a month. 🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

Letmesee said:


> Looks like proof that you’re a time traveler if that’s one day too late! Now that you’re back in normal time, you better sit there in a month. 🤣


Keep forgetting to correct that, and which camera it is that needs correcting. I'll have to remember it next time.


----------



## 1005283

Floated in with the kayak for an eventless sit. Could nearly sit in that sunset forever…

couple bonus birds from a short walk earlier today.


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> Keep forgetting to correct that, and which camera it is that needs correcting. I'll have to remember it next time.


I’m the worlds worst at setting the date. Haha luckily most of my cams are cell cams now, so i don’t have to worry about that. Sadly since i’m on a time zone line, they can be off on actual time.


----------



## hitman846

This is an awesome thread, I will stick it to the top of the forum so everyone has easy access to it.


----------



## Strika

This was the best Deer dog I've ever had. He was amazing. He died just on a year ago and I still haven't recovered from losing him. His name is Astro. He was brilliant in the thick stuff, always hunted right at my feet and never ranged too far. It made him a great Sambar dog. I lost count of the amount of deer I decked over him. He only had one fault. About two hours into a hunt, he'd spin around and go into a play bow and I'd have to have a play with him for a few minutes. He was a funny fella. He was also snake trained, so he saved me from getting bitten several times by indicating there was a snake ahead. I still miss him so much.


----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika

View attachment 7727465


----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika

Pink and grey Galah mid flight.


----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika

Spring wattle. 

All those taken with an Olympus EM1X and a 40-150 2.8 lense.


----------



## 1005283

Even though i was laying prone, i still had the urge to duck. 🤣


----------



## 1005283

Regretting not sitting in a stand this morning. Sitting here with my coffee and the weather is perfect. Cool, cloudy and seems to be a pretty consistent wind. Maybe it’ll stay like this through the evening.

backstraps from a kill earlier in the year. Not the best knife for the job, but i feel like i had to use it. It was mailed to me by a friend i sadly haven’t see in years. Still touch base here and there.


----------



## WVbowProud

FIL just sent me this. Go time


----------



## Mossy-Back

Got my first buck with a bow yesterday evening. Fourth deer with a bow.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> Got my first buck with a bow yesterday evening. Fourth deer with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 7727627
> 
> 
> View attachment 7727626
> 
> 
> View attachment 7727625


Dinner is served! 🤤 i love seeing people have success! Congratulations!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
1m

Ducks cruising through some fall reflections. October 2022


----------



## full moon64

This is my friend Jack....I share his work
Jack Kromer

Freelance Motorsport Photographer. Married to a wonderful woman. 2 great kids. Carrying a camera at races since 1970. Critically hurt shooting at Flemington'78


where I know him from,,,my family raced where he was hurt at one time,,


----------



## 1005283

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 1m
> 
> Ducks cruising through some fall reflections. October 2022
> View attachment 7727676


beautiful. I got some similar ones after work yesterday.


----------



## ahunter55

My wife is a photographer as is her 3 gal pals. They get together & do crazy make up shoots for their own enjoyment. They do all their own outfits, makeup & such. Its a day of fun for the 4 gals & the results are amazing. This is last yeas Halloween playday. Not this year as they are in different parts of the country BUT they vow to have one first chance possible.


----------



## roosiebull

Mossy-Back said:


> Got my first buck with a bow yesterday evening. Fourth deer with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 7727627
> 
> 
> View attachment 7727626
> 
> 
> View attachment 7727625


Heck yeah!!! Well done!!


----------



## roosiebull

Success scouting this morning… still a couple weeks until the party starts for me, but this was not in my top areas to hunt… until this morning, haha… the 4pt is a very large coast buck regardless of age, and his spawn is a very high potential 3.5yr old… can’t say I wouldn’t kill him in the right scenario… they were on a doe


----------



## 1005283

Slipped in on a small bedding area that gets good after the deer are pressured. We’ll see what happens. Pressure is an understatement for how hard public is getting hit this year. I’ve never seen it this bad.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

John Cena "You can't see me" doe from my hunt this morn.


----------



## 1005283

Thought it was going to happen. Had a couple deer approaching, hit them with the binos and noticed antlers on one. I got to my feet while they were still 50 yards out. They bee-lined to me. Confirmed the other was a buck aswell. Both 6 points. Came in and fed on acorns around 5 yards! I kept checking where they came from, but never had anything else appear, sadly! Always great seeing something though!they fed around me for 5 or 10 minutes and went along their way. All the action, but beats none! This bedding area should heat up with more bucks as the season moves on.


----------



## ZDC

Yesterday had 5 does within 20 yards. Even when I had no intention on shooting any of the ones I took pictures of it's still a rush to shoot them with my phone camera.


----------



## ahunter55

AjPUNISHER said:


> John Cena "You can't see me" doe from my hunt this morn.
> View attachment 7727827
> 
> View attachment 7727828
> 
> View attachment 7727829


Great capture..


----------



## 1005283

Fingers crossed i can slip in on this guy this evening. Chose to sleep in and take the camera for a walk. I hate hunting mornings. Haha


----------



## 1005283

Just got settled in to where the buck was standing this morning. My ADHD hates getting in this early this time of year, but have to beat others! 🤣 nice overcast day.


----------



## Jamesgordonss

Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1005283

Update: The sit was eventless. I saw a gray fox near the end. I didn’t realize it would be raining all night. Started right after i left the hunting area. Not sure if that subdued the movement or what. But hoping it’ll wash away any signs of me being there.

here’s a bonus shot from this morning. Bright and overcast. My favorite light to shoot in.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I haven't seen a frog this color here before. Pretty cool seeing all of the different color variations on these guys.










The vultures appreciated my offering of dead armadillos from the past few nights. Little buggers keep tearing up the yard and started digging burrows near the house foundation. Ruger 10/22 with a red hog light makes short work of them.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> I haven't seen a frog this color here before. Pretty cool seeing all of the different color variations on these guys.
> 
> View attachment 7728774
> 
> 
> The vultures appreciated my offering of dead armadillos from the past few nights. Little buggers keep tearing up the yard and started digging burrows near the house foundation. Ruger 10/22 with a red hog light makes short work of them.
> 
> View attachment 7728775
> 
> 
> View attachment 7728773


We got over ran by armadillos bad once. I think we killed 20-30 in one week. Me and next door. We had over 200 buzzards show up! It was ridiculous. A sheriff’s deputy even stopped by next door and told them that they know it’s illegal to shoot the buzzards, but they’d absolutely be out there with a bb gun. 🤣 it ended up being bad. They were eating weather stripping on the vehicles and tearing up the shingles on the houses. Hard lesson learned! Get them away from the house if you kill a bull of them. That was 6 or 7 years ago. We haven’t seen hardly any more until this year. Started being greeted in the mornings with little holes all in the yard again. 😒


----------



## 1005283

Speaking of them, here were a few i ran into while out scouting a new piece of property a year or so ago. Just some babies.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> We got over ran by armadillos bad once. I think we killed 20-30 in one week. Me and next door. We had over 200 buzzards show up! It was ridiculous. A sheriff’s deputy even stopped by next door and told them that they know it’s illegal to shoot the buzzards, but they’d absolutely be out there with a bb gun. 🤣 it ended up being bad. They were eating weather stripping on the vehicles and tearing up the shingles on the houses. Hard lesson learned! Get them away from the house if you kill a bull of them. That was 6 or 7 years ago. We haven’t seen hardly any more until this year. Started being greeted in the mornings with little holes all in the yard again. 😒


Yep, I don't care if they are out in the woods. As soon as they are in/near the yard they're going down. It's crazy how they jump/roll and go crazy after a hollow point goes through them. I toss the dead ones into the woods away from the house but if the wind is right will get a whiff. Those vultures have made short work of them so far.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> Yep, I don't care if they are out in the woods. As soon as they are in/near the yard they're going down. It's crazy how they jump/roll and go crazy after a hollow point goes through them. I toss the dead ones into the woods away from the house but if the wind is right will get a whiff. Those vultures have made short work of them so far.


They go insane when shot! Haha i used to buy those cheap chinese broadheads to use on them. Most get the baseball bat treatment. My step dad grabs them by the tail and whacks them on the light pole. I don’t see myself ever doing that method. Haha


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> They go insane when shot! Haha i used to buy those cheap chinese broadheads to use on them. Most get the baseball bat treatment. My step dad grabs them by the tail and whacks them on the light pole. I don’t see myself ever doing that method. Haha


I try not to touch them if I can help it, since they can carry leprosy. I'll stick to firearms. I really need to get a suppressor for my 22, not that it bugs the neighbors at all. They shoot them too.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> I try not to touch them if I can help it, since they can carry leprosy. I'll stick to firearms. I really need to get a suppressor for my 22, not that it bugs the neighbors at all. They shoot them too.


The sad part is that humans originally gave them leprosy. Haha i just shoot them with the first available thing. May have to break in the new pistol on one, though! My old dog would eat them after killing them. New dog is a pansy, but I’m completely fine with him not touching them. 🤣


----------



## ahunter55

Mossy-Back said:


> I try not to touch them if I can help it, since they can carry leprosy. I'll stick to firearms. I really need to get a suppressor for my 22, not that it bugs the neighbors at all. They shoot them too.


THAT information (Leprosy) prevented me from shooting them long ago when bowhunting in the south.


----------



## 25ft-up

Mossy-Back said:


> I haven't seen a frog this color here before. Pretty cool seeing all of the different color variations on these guys.
> 
> View attachment 7728774
> 
> 
> The vultures appreciated my offering of dead armadillos from the past few nights. Little buggers keep tearing up the yard and started digging burrows near the house foundation. Ruger 10/22 with a red hog light makes short work of them.
> 
> View attachment 7728775
> 
> 
> View attachment 7728773



Wood frog, mossy. Got them around here too










Couple other frog/toad pics


----------



## 1005283

Speaking of these rascals, there’s a ton out today. Watching two from the stand right now.


----------



## 25ft-up

Don't have any of those speed bumps around here, just opossum, skunks, and squirrels digging holes all over, and turkeys taking dirt baths in the flower beds.


----------



## Man of Leisure

i found one.


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> Don't have any of those speed bumps around here, just opossum, skunks, and squirrels digging holes all over, and turkeys taking dirt baths in the flower beds.


They’re probably the only things i have a dislike for. Haha only in the yard though. I like seeing them in the woods.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
3m

Couldn't find any birds at the pond and I was getting ready to go home when this scene stood out as I sat on the bench. October 2022


----------



## 1005283

Meant to post this earlier. Notice the old wood stand? Fun finding these, hate finding climbers. Funny how that works. 🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

Letmesee said:


> They’re probably the only things i have a dislike for. Haha only in the yard though. I like seeing them in the woods.


Only animal I dislike in my yard or woods are the bears, especially when they have a den under the rootball I'm leaning against. Got charged once. Don't care to hunt them but got a tag every year just in case one charged again during the season. Now the season is closed(politically) and they are rebounding to the menaces they were before we had a hunt.


----------



## vincenzokr

První výprava letošní lovecké sezóny v bažině


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer Pic


----------



## full moon64

Wyoming today,from friend


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
9h

Hawk cruising over Northwood Ave in Easton, PA. November 2022


----------



## 1005283

Hadn’t been seeing any this year until we spoke of them the other day and now i can’t got 40 yards without seeing one. 🤣

some bonus pics from last week also.


----------



## 25ft-up

The one morning I didn't go sit on his scrape because of rain


----------



## 25ft-up

3 bears and a couple small bucks last night all in the last hour. I must have found the only pin oak in the area that was dropping acorns. The last bear was huge and coming straight for me, then crossed my scent trail and took off before giving up a pic. I was bent over clipping a shooting lane and looked up to see the first bear passing by me. Surprised it didn't see me there. This one came in from behind me and appeared 10yds away from my blind


----------



## Nightlinger

Letmesee said:


> Hadn’t been seeing any this year until we spoke of them the other day and now i can’t got 40 yards without seeing one. 🤣
> 
> some bonus pics from last week also.
> View attachment 7730404


Only makes me think of leprosy. 😱


----------



## 25ft-up

Big rootball I'm going to sit on top of tomorrow and watch this area. I'll be daydreaming of a doe running through with a 10pt buck in tow


----------



## 1005283

Nightlinger said:


> Only makes me think of leprosy. 😱


Man, someone has really scarred you for life. 🤣


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> Big rootball I'm going to sit on top of tomorrow and watch this area. I'll be daydreaming of a doe running through with a 10pt buck in tow
> 
> View attachment 7730433
> 
> 
> View attachment 7730436
> 
> 
> View attachment 7730437


Good luck! I have a great feeling that success is coming your way. 😎


----------



## 25ft-up

Letmesee said:


> Good luck! I have a great feeling that success is coming your way. 😎


Odds have to turn around in my favor one of these years. 67 and not hunting full heartedly like I used to. Still enjoy being out there watching what goes on. Having to fill my tags isn't a priority anymore.
Maybe I'll step in this today


----------



## 1005283

Put a camera over this spot where a scrape pops up every year. I think it was late September. Had this young buck come through and open it up overnight. They don’t rut until January where i live, but it’s nice to be able to drive not even 15 minutes and get to where they rut in November. I will start putting in sits over there soon. Normally gets hot in the middle of November.


----------



## 25ft-up

Not enough points and was cruising at 60yds. Watched him torment a doe and fawn for a few minutes


----------



## Mossy-Back

I got burger ground up and packaged last night. And yes, those white flecks are bacon ground up with the venison. 
The freezer is looking better now that it has 2 deer in it. I'll be focusing more on a bigger buck and getting my kids out with me now.


----------



## 1005283

Full summer coat on this doe this morning. Almost makes the winter coat behind her look invisible.


----------



## Nightlinger

25ft-up said:


> Not enough points and was cruising at 60yds. Watched him torment a doe and fawn for a few minutes
> 
> View attachment 7730777


Lol. You must be in one of those 'one deer a year' states. I would be knee deep in field dressing that bad boy right now.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Full summer coat on this doe this morning. Almost makes the winter coat behind her look invisible.
> View attachment 7730830


I had a couple does like that near me recently. Strange how they can look so different.


----------



## 1005283

Nightlinger said:


> Lol. You must be in one of those 'one deer a year' states. I would be knee deep in field dressing that bad boy right now.


Sounds like point restriction. Not sure where he is, but we’re 4 on one side or 15” outside spread. Doesn’t look like he’d make either of those.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> I had a couple does like that near me recently. Strange how they can look so different.


Yeah!! I like the summer coats, they stand out so much. Can easily see them. I can lose a winter coat at 20 yards if i take my eyes off it. Haha i shot a beautiful summer coat one last year late October.


----------



## 25ft-up

Nightlinger said:


> Lol. You must be in one of those 'one deer a year' states. I would be knee deep in field dressing that bad boy right now.


6 bucks, 25 doe. Down from unlimited doe recently, and about 11 bucks years ago. Mid Sept to end of Jan. They are doing a good job at wiping them out. Have to shoot a doe before a buck early bow and another during a muzzy season. I always get 3 a year one way or the other. No rush, so not taking a 60yd shot through brush at a moving buck. I like to get within 20yds even with the crossbow. Have my heart set on one of the three 10pts or a couple good 8pts I've had on camera, but any decent buck will do when the season is close to the end. Long drag for an old man from back where I was, so I'd rather just shoot with the camera and wait for a better opportunity.

used a 100mm lens so he still looks a little closer than he was


----------



## Nightlinger

I love Autumn.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Sounds like point restriction. Not sure where he is, but we’re 4 on one side or 15” outside spread. Doesn’t look like he’d make either of those.


Ah, you are in one of those counties in GA? Down where I am we can shoot one small buck and one has to be 4 on one side or 15" spread, except some of the WMAs have the antler restrictions in place.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> Ah, you are in one of those counties in GA? Down where I am we can shoot one small buck and one has to be 4 on one side or 15" spread, except some of the WMAs have the antler restrictions in place.


Yep. Both of ours are restricted. Really wish we’d go to one buck statewide and him be restricted. I’d like to see alot changed honestly. Haha i’m atleast happy they restrict both. It has made such a great impact.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Yep. Both of ours are restricted. Really wish we’d go to one buck statewide and him be restricted. I’d like to see alot changed honestly. Haha i’m atleast happy they restrict both. It has made such a great impact.


I just moved to GA a year and a half ago. I've seen a lot more deer in the past two seasons than I ever did during a season in western Oregon. In Oregon you basically get one deer a year unless you draw an extra doe tag. You could either buy a archery tag, a muzzleloader tag, or a rifle tag, and then you could either hunt blacktail on the west side or mulies on the east side. Some hunt units were drawing only or had various restrictions. Up until 2 years ago any buck had to have at least 2 points on one side but then they changed it to spike or bigger, which was a stupid move. 

If they went to one buck a year here I'm not sure how I'd want it restricted. I understand wanting bigger, good quality bucks, but some bucks just don't get that big. I'm a sucker for weird palmated antlers and big 4 and 6 points too (mostly the big 2x2 mulies).


----------



## conquestador

Mossy-Back said:


> I got burger ground up and packaged last night. And yes, those white flecks are bacon ground up with the venison.
> The freezer is looking better now that it has 2 deer in it. I'll be focusing more on a bigger buck and getting my kids out with me now.
> 
> View attachment 7730819


I like the bacon idea and I'll have to try it. I usually pack mine 2 lbs venison to 1 lb Aldi's breakfast sausage. Fits perfectly in a 1 qt freezer bag.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> I just moved to GA a year and a half ago. I've seen a lot more deer in the past two seasons than I ever did during a season in western Oregon. In Oregon you basically get one deer a year unless you draw an extra doe tag. You could either buy a archery tag, a muzzleloader tag, or a rifle tag, and then you could either hunt blacktail on the west side or mulies on the east side. Some hunt units were drawing only or had various restrictions. Up until 2 years ago any buck had to have at least 2 points on one side but then they changed it to spike or bigger, which was a stupid move.
> 
> If they went to one buck a year here I'm not sure how I'd want it restricted. I understand wanting bigger, good quality bucks, but some bucks just don't get that big. I'm a sucker for weird palmated antlers and big 4 and 6 points too (mostly the big 2x2 mulies).


I think 4 points on one side or 15” outside spread is a great minimum to have for that single buck a season. Even one’s that “don’t get that big” would make that cut as a mature deer most times. Even then, it would be so rare. It would allow more people to shoot some of these does. Just way too many does. Too many guys pass up 20 does and shoot the first yearling buck they see. I’m all for people shooting what they’re happy with and i’m happy for them. Just my personal take on it. I guess we should break the conversation though since this is a photo thread. We can further discuss in PM if you’d like.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
8h

A few pics of a Peregrine Falcon, a vulture and a hawk, photographed from high above the Hudson River in NJ. Nov 2022


----------



## ahunter55

A little Dutch Windmill just across the river in Illinois.


----------



## 1005283

Saw this guy a couple weeks ago… guess we know why they taste like chicken now!


----------



## 25ft-up

Had the dslr in the pack. Could only slip the cellphone out for a pic. Flock of about a dozen. Been many years since seeing a flock of any size


----------



## full moon64

With this neighbor I never have too lock my doors


----------



## IClark




----------



## Gruder

conquestador said:


> I like the bacon idea and I'll have to try it. I usually pack mine 2 lbs venison to 1 lb Aldi's breakfast sausage. Fits perfectly in a 1 qt freezer bag.


Think I may try that this year. I never have added anything to the venison but might have to try that. How do you mix the two?


----------



## conquestador

Gruder said:


> Think I may try that this year. I never have added anything to the venison but might have to try that. How do you mix the two?


When I prepare a batch for burgers, which I'll be doing soon, gotta remember, I've got a two lb package of venison burger and one lb package of breakfast sausage, so I'm not working with a sizeable quantity. Once thawed, they both go into a good sized pot. I add salt, pepper and garlic powder. I generally take a large sharp knife and start slicing through everything to break it up. It's really not necessary but that's how I do it. You could do the whole mixing job by hand which is how I finish it up. It'll make ten, good sized burgers. The sausage gives it a good consistancy and it doesn't want to fall apart. Plus, the flavor is not gamey at all. IF you use Aldi's sausage and can find the "hot" you'll get a little zip in it. Good luck!


----------



## Gruder

Ok I got it thanks


----------



## 1005283

conquestador said:


> When I prepare a batch for burgers, which I'll be doing soon, gotta remember, I've got a two lb package of venison burger and one lb package of breakfast sausage, so I'm not working with a sizeable quantity. Once thawed, they both go into a good sized pot. I add salt, pepper and garlic powder. I generally take a large sharp knife and start slicing through everything to break it up. It's really not necessary but that's how I do it. You could do the whole mixing job by hand which is how I finish it up. It'll make ten, good sized burgers. The sausage gives it a good consistancy and it doesn't want to fall apart. Plus, the flavor is not gamey at all. IF you use Aldi's sausage and can find the "hot" you'll get a little zip in it. Good luck!


Does this make you have to cook your burgers well done?


----------



## 1005283

Very young bald eagle i spotted while driving down the road.


----------



## Justinlow681

Where is this ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1005283

Justinlow681 said:


> Where is this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you’re speaking to me, it’s in Georgia.


----------



## 1005283

This was an adult a couple hundred yards away from him.


----------



## Nightlinger

Letmesee said:


> This was an adult a couple hundred yards away from him.
> View attachment 7731750


'MERICA!!


----------



## conquestador

Letmesee said:


> Does this make you have to cook your burgers well done?


I do cook them through. I guess that would qualify as "well done." That said, the deer and pig each got killed once. No sense killing them a second time on the grill. Yeah, it's pork but I don't ever recall anyone getting trichinosis from it in the past 72 years. I used to eat my hamburgers rare but I've gotten away from that. If I were to go the "rare" route, I'd go with a pound of beef-burger and spice it up a little bit.


----------



## ruffjason

Letmesee said:


> This was an adult a couple hundred yards away from him.
> View attachment 7731750


Way cool pic

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals

25ft-up said:


> 6 bucks, 25 doe. Down from unlimited doe recently, and about 11 bucks years ago. Mid Sept to end of Jan. They are doing a good job at wiping them out. Have to shoot a doe before a buck early bow and another during a muzzy season. I always get 3 a year one way or the other. No rush, so not taking a 60yd shot through brush at a moving buck. I like to get within 20yds even with the crossbow. Have my heart set on one of the three 10pts or a couple good 8pts I've had on camera, but any decent buck will do when the season is close to the end. Long drag for an old man from back where I was, so I'd rather just shoot with the camera and wait for a better opportunity.
> 
> used a 100mm lens so he still looks a little closer than he was
> 
> View attachment 7731003


Wow thats a heck of a lot of deer they let you take. Which state?


----------



## Mathias

New tenant


----------



## 25ft-up

vmals said:


> Wow thats a heck of a lot of deer they let you take. Which state?


NJ. Doesn't come without a hefty price


----------



## 1005283

Mathias said:


> New tenant
> View attachment 7732049


That’s awesome. We have a bunch of those around the lake, i sadly never see anything using them! 😣


----------



## Nightlinger

Don't get me wrong: I love the hunting part; but I also really love the butchering part, too. It truly beats pushing a shopping cart through the meat section, trying to dodge housewives and their crotch fruit. 

















From this little guy from two days ago. The Rage really did a number on his shoulders (the shot was a little higher than I like). My first mechanical kill. No blood trail, but he also hobbled 40 yards then collapsed. I'm not sure I'm a fan with as much damage that was done.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
16m

Great Egret Edwin B Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge November 2022


----------



## Nightlinger

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7732218


Would that be a good place to setup? Do bucks usually return to their scrapes?


----------



## southgaboy

Another beautiful morning in the woods


----------



## 1005283

Terrible weather had the eagles stirred up. I could barely stand straight up and they were having no problems chasing eachother fighting. 🤣


----------



## 25ft-up

Nightlinger said:


> Would that be a good place to setup? Do bucks usually return to their scrapes?


That's a rub. It's along a trail loaded with scrapes and more rubs. 6 active scrapes in one 20' x 20' spot alone, then others down 2 trails. I'm risking losing a camera, but I put one up this morning on a big scrape by a swamp to figure out if he's coming out of the cattail swamp at night or from a sanctuary that the clump of scrapes are near the border of. I most likely won't be back there until Friday since I'll be hunting another zone that opens for 4 days of muzzleloader tomorrow, then another 4 days next week. Hoping to tag out quickly with the gun and get back after this buck with the bow. Had a pic of him on the other side of the hill in the summer. Wondered where he went.


----------



## MRey




----------



## Ishi Spirit

Beautiful sunrise from the tree stand!!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
12m

Thomas Edison's Lab West Orange, NJ November 2022


----------



## 1005283

Scrolled through my camera before dumping the photos on to my harddrive and formatting the card. Found a couple i wanted to transfer to my phone and process. Figured i’d post here, also.🙂 anyone excited for the coming cold front?! 83 today. Will be a low of 20’s by the weekend. Should be perfect timing.


----------



## 25ft-up

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 12m
> 
> Thomas Edison's Lab West Orange, NJ November 2022
> View attachment 7732599


Not far from me


----------



## Mossy-Back

Gruder said:


> Think I may try that this year. I never have added anything to the venison but might have to try that. How do you mix the two?


The last batch I did was about 12-13 pounds of venison, and I cut in 2 pounds of bacon. I cube the venison ahead of time and cut the bacon crosswise into smaller chunks then partially freeze the bacon so it won't gum up the grinder as bad. I then do a course grind just alternating between venison and bacon trying to evenly distribute the bacon. I then put it all back through a medium grind and it comes out pretty well distributed.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Doe and fawns coming into the back yard at night. I saw 6 does/fawns along the driveway this morning. 

We went camping over the weekend over at Florida Caverns State Park. Very cool place. 

I'm looking forward to the cold front coming through this weekend as well. It's been up into the low 80s this past week but should be down into the 50s with lows in the 30s this weekend.


----------



## ahunter55

As winter nears our awesome Bald Eagle's will be moving into & along our Mississippi River (I live a 15 min walk from the river). We have a few nest areas within easy driving we check through the summer but not where you can get any decent photos. So, once the river starts freezing in certain areas, we can get pretty close to them while they "fish".. These are a few from last year. One of the pleasures of where we live. We never get tired of them.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

Fox in fall. October 2022


----------



## ahunter55

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 5h
> 
> Fox in fall. October 2022
> View attachment 7733231


We got lucky on a Fox family this year.. Close & could park & watch. They got used to wife & i so stopped scurrying away when we showed up.


----------



## hitman846

November signs


----------



## Mossy-Back

Well I'm hoping this new hurricane coming through later this week won't mess up hunting too bad this weekend. In the meantime all those fox pictures reminded me of the foxes that lived on the golf course I used to work at in Oregon. Two years in a row they had a den under an old tree. The second year there were two black ones in the litter.



























Took this the week before archery elk season a few years ago, and only saw a cow and calf during the season (in a bull only unit)










Blacktails and Turkeys, just across the tree line from the local rifle range 











A sign of good things 100 yards from my house (here in SW Georgia)


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4m

Just chillin' in the back yard this afternoon (because I didn't feel like driving anywhere for nature pics today), when some crows started harassing a hawk over the field by our yard. 11/8/22


----------



## sdmc530

Got this guy in the freezer!!


----------



## hitman846

This can only mean one thing


----------



## 25ft-up

Was a good morning to be up early and out in the woods


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## WVbowProud

hitman846 said:


> This can only mean one thing
> View attachment 7733911


Fill us in!


----------



## hitman846




----------



## WVbowProud

hitman846 said:


> View attachment 7733999


Well done, good looking buck!


----------



## hitman846

You know what they say...."he would've been a dandy next year"


----------



## IClark




----------



## sdmc530

My step brother in law sent me this just a minute ago. Last night while muzzleloader hunting in MN he shot a nice deer. Had trouble finding it and the pictures show it all. When it was running after being shot it either fell or leaped between the trees and, well, that was that. Never seen anything like that before. Gave me chukle. 


























Yes, goofy guy trying to revive it with some "shine"


----------



## WVbowProud

That is epic


----------



## 1005283




----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
9m

A few birds from today.


----------



## mallardsx2




----------



## WVbowProud

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 7734415


Man I can't believe he let you get that close and take pics and everything. Just never know about deer during the rut I guess


----------



## Nightlinger

I'm tagged out on bucks until firearm season, so I shot him with my phone instead. Lol. It's definitely rut time, because he couldn't care any less that I was standing there. I had a good 5 minutes worth of chip shots if he was legal. He was a man on a mission.


----------



## Mossy-Back

The big boys are finally showing up. Now to catch them in daylight. Gotta wait for this hurricane to blow through, plus a cold front is coming through this weekend.


----------



## 1005283

Got a hunt in this morning and saw this on the walk out. Tree looked healthy. Possible lighting strike? goes all the way to the top. Sorry that AT wants to turn photos sideways. Haha


----------



## Mossy-Back

Looks like lightning strike to me.


----------



## mallardsx2

Popular trees are prone to strikes. They hold a lot of water.


----------



## Nightlinger

mallardsx2 said:


> Popular trees are prone to strikes. They hold a lot of water.


What does it take for a tree to become popular?


----------



## sdmc530

Nightlinger said:


> What does it take for a tree to become popular?


beat me to it!!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer pic.....Amazing


----------



## Nightlinger

The forecast was wrong! I hate sitting in the rain, so I decided to hike/stalk instead. Saw some cute, baby trash pandas (3 in the picture). Jumped a couple deer (maybe the same one). Should've moved slower. I figured the rain on the leaves was loud enough to cover my sound.


----------



## 25ft-up

Letmesee said:


> Got a hunt in this morning and saw this on the walk out. Tree looked healthy. Possible lighting strike? goes all the way to the top. Sorry that AT wants to turn photos sideways. Haha
> View attachment 7734704



Saw the same thing this week. Tree close to it got hit too. Splinters stuck in the ground 30 ft away


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> Saw the same thing this week. Tree close to it got hit too. Splinters stuck in the ground 30 ft away
> 
> View attachment 7735538
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7735537


Wow that one is almost identical. I’d love to see one get him, but i’d hate it at the same time. Haha earlier this year, my boss and i had one hit less than 50 yards from us. Puts a feeling in your body like nothing else!


----------



## 1005283

The leaf ruins the photo, but had this Carolina Wren perch up beside me calling all ladies!


----------



## Nightlinger

A buddy sent me this from his neighbor's backyard. I told him bows were silent, but he still wouldn't do it. I almost went over there myself... Lol


----------



## ahunter55

Letmesee said:


> Wow that one is almost identical. I’d love to see one get him, but i’d hate it at the same time. Haha earlier this year, my boss and i had one hit less than 50 yards from us. Puts a feeling in your body like nothing else!


As a kid one of my buddies had a strike in their front yard on a huge old tree about 30 feet from their front door. His dad was standing in the open doorway & was knocked to the floor. Tree was nearly split in half.


----------



## Nightlinger

The sun temporarily peaked out from the clouds, and I thought it was a cool shot of the field I hunt.


----------



## WVbowProud

Nightlinger said:


> A buddy sent me this from his neighbor's backyard. I told him bows were silent, but he still wouldn't do it. I almost went over there myself... Lol
> View attachment 7735668


That deer does not get a pass in my yard. The neighbors know 🤣


----------



## ahunter55

WVbowProud said:


> That deer does not get a pass in my yard. The neighbors know 🤣


I know about the yard thing. My wife has a 60 yd safe zone around the house that I have to abide by.


----------



## WVbowProud

ahunter55 said:


> I know about the yard thing. My wife has a 60 yd safe zone around the house that I have to abide by.
> View attachment 7736103


That would be tough with deer like that!


----------



## 1005283

ahunter55 said:


> I know about the yard thing. My wife has a 60 yd safe zone around the house that I have to abide by.
> View attachment 7736103


I would be sleeping on the couch for that one. I shot a doe out of the kitchen window once. 😬


----------



## Nightlinger

ahunter55 said:


> I know about the yard thing. My wife has a 60 yd safe zone around the house that I have to abide by.
> View attachment 7736103


I can easily (and accurately) shoot 61 yards. If it were me, I'd put up flags at that 60 yard boundary.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Took son #2 put in the blind yesterday evening. We had one spike walk by 45 yards out. Then he fell asleep. Today son #3 (4 years old) wants to go out with me.


----------



## ahunter55

Nightlinger said:


> I can easily (and accurately) shoot 61 yards. If it were me, I'd put up flags at that 60 yard boundary.


Oh, I know where they are. This guy got 65 yds







& then chased a Doe the "other" way. I "was" ready..


----------



## ahunter55

Mossy-Back said:


> Took son #2 put in the blind yesterday evening. We had one spike walk by 45 yards out. Then he fell asleep. Today son #3 (4 years old) wants to go out with me.
> 
> View attachment 7736335
> 
> 
> View attachment 7736334
> 
> 
> View attachment 7736336


Started taking my son with when he was 3.. Many a time he was sleeping when the action started. Now, an adult & accomplished archer/bowhunter we share the adventures together. Your hunting is just going to be more enjoyable.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics


Two young eagles fighting over a fish. (Great action, but major points off for bad lighting. Hoping for a nice relatively bright overcast day there next time.) Conowingo Dam November 2022


----------



## 1005283

Saw this cool morning glory flower the other day. The conditions were perfect to make it look like a light was inside of it.


----------



## Kenhousing

Why am not finding easy to upload picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCook

Missouri









Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1005283

Kenhousing said:


> Why am not finding easy to upload picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me, it’s one of the slowest sites to upload to. I have to kill the resolutions of my photos to post them. What issues are you having?


----------



## Mossy-Back

I took Son #3 out with me yesterday for a short sit in the blind (as long as his attention span would allow) and didn't see anything except a couple squirrels chasing each other around the trees, although my son said he was a baby deer and he could have shot it if he had his bow 

I then went out for the remainder of the afternoon and sat on the ground (had a good constant wind and a cold front moving in). I saw nothing for a couple hours, then had a buck working down a trail towards this rub (coming almost straight at me). He got to 15 yards and stopped behind some brush. He saw me and didn't like it, but didn't know what I was, so he turned around and went back up the trail. A few seconds later a bigger buck busted out of the thicket and ran across the neighbors pasture. The smaller one stuck around at 40-50 yards for a while then disappeared. I couldn't shoot that one anyways because my second buck tag is a 4+ points on one side, but it was an awesome experience having him that close and I couldn't stop shaking afterwards for quite a while (the cold weather didn't help). I'll let that area rest for a week or two, but it was loaded with rubs and that's where I've gotten pics of bigger bucks this year.




























Had this guy at 15 yards sitting on the ground.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
31m

Lunch run at Conowingo Dam. November 2022


----------



## 1005283

From early summer.


----------



## full moon64

A wildlife photographer was approached by a curious fox and managed to take a great shot of the curious fella


----------



## 1005283

full moon64 said:


> A wildlife photographer was approached by a curious fox and managed to take a great shot of the curious fella
> View attachment 7737186


reminds me of a photo i took of a friend of mine while shed hunting one year.








Bonus osprey shot from this summer.


----------



## DL07

This may be my new favorite hunting photo. I spent Sunday in a blind with my 8ys old son. He filled his buck tag earlier this season and was helping Dad. I was lucky enough to harvest an 8 point and he wanted a picture of us and the deer. This is what we got


----------



## ahunter55

Had a backyard visitor today.. I think he's looking for love. Our 1st snow on the ground too. Not great photos as are thru window.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
19m

Hawk Easton, PA November 2022


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I had to laugh when I saw this rub this morning.








Not the best pic but I just happened to have the camera out taking pics of that rub when I saw her and thought why not








Probably just a coincidence that the trailcam caught that fisherman coming down river but thought it was kinda neat


----------



## oldknees




----------



## sdmc530

oldknees said:


> View attachment 7738168


your deer wear hats? You got some BA deer!


----------



## oldknees

sdmc530 said:


> your deer wear hats? You got some BA deer!


They aren't mine exactly. More like transient residents


----------



## Nightlinger

Do pictures of venison chili count as bowhunting related? 😉


----------



## 1005283

Nightlinger said:


> Do pictures of venison chili count as bowhunting related? 😉
> View attachment 7738505


Only with an invite. 😎


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
1h

Osprey Bailey Tract Sanibel Island, FL March 2022


----------



## Nightlinger

Letmesee said:


> Only with an invite. 😎


You were invited! You just didn't show up in time...


----------



## sodaksooner

Here are a few from our Elk hunt in Sept.


----------



## roosiebull




----------



## ahunter55

sodaksooner said:


> Here are a few from our Elk hunt in Sept.
> 
> View attachment 7738627
> View attachment 7738628
> View attachment 7738629
> View attachment 7738630
> View attachment 7738631


My knees are shot & age takes its toll. I miss this but have been blessed with 30+ trips to the awesome mountains chasing Elk & Mulies with a bow.


----------



## 1005283

You can see the spike right under me and the doe at the top of the photo.

Screenshot from a video i took this evening. This spike came in chasing this doe around. Grunting his head off. I try to not take photos or videos from the stand anymore. Last year i was filming a couple button heads walking around and looked over and saw the buck i was after was walking in. After that, i don’t do it much.


----------



## 25ft-up

Came across something interesting yesterday while stillhunting an area I haven't been in before. Makes the imagination wonder


----------



## sdmc530

25ft-up said:


> Came across something interesting yesterday while stillhunting an area I haven't been in before. Makes the imagination wonder
> 
> View attachment 7739573


sasquatch did that


----------



## Mossy-Back

sdmc530 said:


> sasquatch did that


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Some parting shots from the last afternoon of the statewide PA archery season today, went by too fast for me this year!


----------



## sdmc530

A buddy of mine at his house, I can't have this kind of luck at my house.


----------



## 1005283

Took the evening off from hunting. Recharging the bodies batteries. I was passing the lake down the road from the house at sunset. Decided to stop in for a photo. Wish i had my camera, deer were everywhere through the park. Snapped this with my phone.


----------



## sdmc530

Well my buddy sent me another just to mess with me. 

What a monster in his backyard!!!


----------



## 25ft-up

Time to pay your buddy a visit


----------



## sdmc530

25ft-up said:


> Time to pay your buddy a visit


yeah except that is actually in city limits. He isn't that big by accident.


----------



## 1005283

Small public land buck this morning! Second buck from that tree… the other one was a 4x1 also! On November 21st a couple years ago! Talk about deja vu.


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark




----------



## Gene94

IClark said:


> View attachment 7741403
> View attachment 7741404


I love big, old trees!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

sdmc530 said:


> yeah except that is actually in city limits. He isn't that big by accident.


Same with whitetails here. They die of old age in many places where we can't hunt them


----------



## Skunkworkx




----------



## WVbowProud

Was really hoping for a chance at this fella. Main frame ten with a split brow and a unicorn horn. Maybe one of his sons will wander in one day, some lucky guy got him!


----------



## roosiebull

Wife got it done again on an elk today, had to belly crawl in after waiting 7hrs to get into slug range.


----------



## Nightlinger

roosiebull said:


> View attachment 7741702
> Wife got it done again on an elk today, had to belly crawl in after waiting 7hrs to get into slug range.


Is that a tiny elk? All of the pictures that are generally posted are of racks that are bigger than the shooter. Also, what's your max range for slugs?


----------



## Nightlinger

There's a 2 pointer in there somewhere...


----------



## roosiebull

Nightlinger said:


> Is that a tiny elk? All of the pictures that are generally posted are of racks that are bigger than the shooter. Also, what's your max range for slugs?


Haha, yeah, it’s spike roosie. I’m not much of a slug guy, I’m not sure on the limits they can be pushed to, but I know they are effective on elk to a little over 100yds, I just don’t know how much past that before they lose steam.

the few I have watched killed with slugs were all pretty close, 75 and in. They don’t have the authority of a rifle round, even a 6.5creed or 7-08 will have a lot more impact, slugs seem to act more like a mix between a rifle and arrow as far as how they kill… you don’t see the impact with a slug, and it doesn’t daze them like a rifle round, kinda weird, but that’s been my experience of 7 or 8 I have seen killed with slugs

if it wasn’t for weapon restrictions around me in places, I wouldn’t choose one for elk killing, but we found some elk in a shotgun only area, so that’s what she used


----------



## Skunkworkx

From a few years ago...20' below me...both got a pass.


----------



## 1005283

roosiebull said:


> Haha, yeah, it’s spike roosie. I’m not much of a slug guy, I’m not sure on the limits they can be pushed to, but I know they are effective on elk to a little over 100yds, I just don’t know how much past that before they lose steam.
> 
> the few I have watched killed with slugs were all pretty close, 75 and in. They don’t have the authority of a rifle round, even a 6.5creed or 7-08 will have a lot more impact, slugs seem to act more like a mix between a rifle and arrow as far as how they kill… you don’t see the impact with a slug, and it doesn’t daze them like a rifle round, kinda weird, but that’s been my experience of 7 or 8 I have seen killed with slugs
> 
> if it wasn’t for weapon restrictions around me in places, I wouldn’t choose one for elk killing, but we found some elk in a shotgun only area, so that’s what she used


Although i’ve only shot one deer with a slug, i have to agree on your distance estimation. I shot this small body buck at 70 yards. 12ga slug. The slug was stuck under the skin on the opposite side. No heavy bone hit. Just a couple ribs. Congratulations by the way! 🙂


----------



## full moon64

From an Iowa friend


----------



## ruffjason

First ice fish this year. Good start









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1005283

Well folks shot that little 4x1 yesterday on public. Went back this evening and got this guy in the same spot. Shot him 10 feet from the gut pile. I was about 70 yards from the other tree from yesterday. I’ll have more photos and story later or tomorrow. No buck “tags” left in Georgia. Not complete without a treestand selfie. Not long before they came in. Lucky flannel a buddy gave me years ago. I’ve taken 3 bucks from this spot while wearing it.


----------



## hitman846

Letmesee said:


> Well folks shot that little 4x1 yesterday on public. Went back this evening and got this guy in the same spot. Shot him 10 feet from the gut pile. I was about 70 yards from the other tree from yesterday. I’ll have more photos and story later or tomorrow. No buck “tags” left in Georgia. Not complete without a treestand selfie. Not long before they came in. Lucky flannel a buddy gave me years ago. I’ve taken 3 bucks from this spot while wearing it.
> View attachment 7742362
> View attachment 7742375


Congrats, that beast has a huge neck!


----------



## WVbowProud

Letmesee said:


> Well folks shot that little 4x1 yesterday on public. Went back this evening and got this guy in the same spot. Shot him 10 feet from the gut pile. I was about 70 yards from the other tree from yesterday. I’ll have more photos and story later or tomorrow. No buck “tags” left in Georgia. Not complete without a treestand selfie. Not long before they came in. Lucky flannel a buddy gave me years ago. I’ve taken 3 bucks from this spot while wearing it.
> View attachment 7742362
> View attachment 7742375


I would hit the like button, except one thing..... never ever under any circumstances like another dudes "selfie" 

Man code dictates that. It also dictates no selfies. You get a pass this time but you are warned sir 🤣


----------



## WVbowProud

But nice buck and congrats!


----------



## 1005283

hitman846 said:


> Congrats, that beast has a huge neck!


Yes! He didn’t skip neck day. Haha one of the heavier bucks i’ve shot in a few years. He just whooped another buck about 2 minutes before i shot him.




WVbowProud said:


> I would hit the like button, except one thing..... never ever under any circumstances like another dudes "selfie"
> 
> Man code dictates that. It also dictates no selfies. You get a pass this time but you are warned sir 🤣


hahahaha oh man, i heart my buddies selfies and comment “slay, king”. 🤣 thank you!


----------



## WVbowProud

Letmesee said:


> Yes! He didn’t skip neck day. Haha one of the heavier bucks i’ve shot in a few years. He just whooped another buck about 2 minutes before i shot him.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha oh man, i heart my buddies selfies and comment “slay, king”. 🤣 thank you!


Too much bro, too much!!


----------



## 1005283

WVbowProud said:


> Too much bro, too much!!


I’ve gone over the edge. No coming back!


----------



## WVbowProud

Letmesee said:


> I’ve gone over the edge. No coming back!


Well, if you're gonna do something go all in I reckon


----------



## 1005283

WVbowProud said:


> Well, if you're gonna do something go all in I reckon


That’s why i suck at poker.


----------



## sdmc530

WVbowProud said:


> I would hit the like button, except one thing..... never ever under any circumstances like another dudes "selfie"
> 
> Man code dictates that. It also dictates no selfies. You get a pass this time but you are warned sir 🤣



Can I post a slefie if my hunting buddy is in it?


----------



## WVbowProud

sdmc530 said:


> Can I post a slefie if my hunting buddy is in it?


Yes, family photos are different. If you trying to look all sexy though..... well that's different.


----------



## Mossy-Back

We did a family camping trip at FD Roosevelt State Park over the weekend. It was also "Pioneer Weekend" so we stopped to check out that out, as well as the Callaway Gardens Christmas lights and nature center.


----------



## Mossy-Back




----------



## sdmc530

WVbowProud said:


> Yes, family photos are different. If you trying to look all sexy though..... well that's different.


there is NOTHING sexy about this guys face or anything else. That is what momma says anyways LOL


----------



## WVbowProud

sdmc530 said:


> there is NOTHING sexy about this guys face or anything else. That is what momma says anyways LOL


I believe our wives would get along well then


----------



## ahunter55

Son, G-son & a couple friends are putting meat in the freezer. All archery.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
2m

Bald Eagles doing eagle things at Conowingo Dam. Darlington, MD November 2022


----------



## 1005283

sdmc530 said:


> Can I post a slefie if my hunting buddy is in it?


Slay, kings.


----------



## 1005283

More from yestersays buck. Guess i’ll be going back to shooting animals with the camera. Will be going doe hunting here and there.








random cell phone pic.


----------



## 1005283

Found some trail cam pics of him today. Looks like he won against a tree… he went from a tree hanging from him, to hanging from a tree. 🤣


----------



## roosiebull

Pretty nice night with an ocean view and cow elk talking up a storm in the background… deer weren’t moving, but that’s ok, they will and it was a pleasant evening in the woods


----------



## nogg




----------



## 1005283

Well, cut the final of the meat today. I’m whooped. Long week between the deer and prepping for thanksgiving. Everything is officially done and now i can have a relaxing weekend! Check out the size of his neck, bottom left in the photo with 3 legs. Two stacked pieces of deboned meat as big as his legs! That’s not even all the neck either. Haha


----------



## Mossy-Back

This guy showed up about 100 yards from my back porch...


























d3j7


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> This guy showed up about 100 yards from my back porch...
> 
> View attachment 7745023
> 
> 
> View attachment 7745025
> 
> 
> View attachment 7745024
> d3j7


You gotta get him!


----------



## nogg

nogg said:


> View attachment 7744781


What does this gnarly oak look like?


----------



## 1005283

nogg said:


> What does this gnarly oak look like?


Antler! Cool picture!


----------



## nogg

Letmesee said:


> Antler! Cool picture!


Right on , this is directly in front of a stand .


----------



## 1005283

nogg said:


> Right on , this is directly in front of a stand .


That’s so cool. I’d stare at that thing so much. Haha


----------



## 25ft-up

Only a 3pt.


----------



## 25ft-up

Letmesee said:


> That’s so cool. I’d stare at that thing so much. Haha


In this State, somebody would shoot at it.


----------



## 1005283

Sometimes you don’t realize how much stress you’re putting on yourself hunting until you do something else. I’ll miss chasing bucks, but there’s a slight relief of not pushing myself. Was great to spend a couple hours with my camera and a few tiny birds. The cardinals face is out of focus, but i don’t care. Haha


----------



## 1005283

Just before sunset from the stand Monday evening. Little did i know i’d be tagging out on bucks in less than an hour.


----------



## 1005283

I was gonna go after a doe this evening, but it was just far too windy so i opted to take the camera out around the lake. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice, so i’ll head out with the recurve most likely.


----------



## 1005283

I’ve killed bucks with slightly bigger racks, but i still can’t get over his body size. I don’t see them this big on Georgia public often. Wish i had a scale to get weight on him. I ended up with roughly 80 pounds of meat. That’s about the live walking weight of most does i kill. 🤣


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> I’ve killed bucks with slightly bigger racks, but i still can’t get over his body size. I don’t see them this big on Georgia public often. Wish i had a scale to get weight on him. I ended up with roughly 80 pounds of meat. That’s about the live walking weight of most does i kill. 🤣
> View attachment 7746329
> 
> View attachment 7746328


That's a big boy for sure! The doe I shot earlier this year was 96 pounds gutted, and the spike was 136 pounds live weight.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> That's a big boy for sure! The doe I shot earlier this year was 96 pounds gutted, and the spike was 136 pounds live weight.


Only deer i’ve killed that i had to call in help on. Of course he died at the bottom of the steepest hill there. Haha i plan to get a scale either soon or before next season. I almost bought one before this season, but when i was looking at them i talked myself out of it because i “never kill heavy deer”. I didn’t think about just going and buying one that night or the next morning. I kept him in the bed of the truck overnight to get some daylight photos in the morning. Never crossed my mind to get a scale.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Only deer i’ve killed that i had to call in help on. Of course he died at the bottom of the steepest hill there. Haha i plan to get a scale either soon or before next season. I almost bought one before this season, but when i was looking at them i talked myself out of it because i “never kill heavy deer”. I didn’t think about just going and buying one that night or the next morning. I kept him in the bed of the truck overnight to get some daylight photos in the morning. Never crossed my mind to get a scale.


I've got one of those digital "crane scales" that I use on my draw board, and it's rated to over 600 pounds, so I just grab that when I'm hoisting up the deer.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Letmesee said:


> Only deer i’ve killed that i had to call in help on. Of course he died at the bottom of the steepest hill there. Haha i plan to get a scale either soon or before next season. I almost bought one before this season, but when i was looking at them i talked myself out of it because i “never kill heavy deer”. I didn’t think about just going and buying one that night or the next morning. I kept him in the bed of the truck overnight to get some daylight photos in the morning. Never crossed my mind to get a scale.


Congrats on a very nice buck!

I bought a scale just for that purpose several years ago but we only weighed a deer on it once! The reason why was probably because it was an extra step and pain in the ass to lift a deer up and hang it on the scale manually. The only deer to get weighed that I know of was a doe we figured went 145-150lbs on the hoof, I think we guess pretty accurately most of the time and seemed to have on that one, weighed 118 dressed.

Maybe we'll test our guesses a bit more often now since we finally upgraded to an electric winch this year, which would make weighing a helluva lot easier .


----------



## Drbattles




----------



## IClark

View from the blind this morning.


----------



## Mossy-Back

We went to the shelter last week to adopt a dog. We had to put our old girl down about a month and a half ago after having her for 14 years and decided it was time to get another dog for the family. The problem was our boys fell in love with a little beagle/chihuahua mix and my wife and I fell in love with a little bulldog mix.

Long story short, we adopted both!


----------



## 1005283

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats on a very nice buck!
> 
> I bought a scale just for that purpose several years ago but we only weighed a deer on it once! The reason why was probably because it was an extra step and pain in the ass to lift a deer up and hang it on the scale manually. The only deer to get weighed that I know of was a doe we figured went 145-150lbs on the hoof, I think we guess pretty accurately most of the time and seemed to have on that one, weighed 118 dressed.
> 
> Maybe we'll test our guesses a bit more often now since we finally upgraded to an electric winch this year, which would make weighing a helluva lot easier .


Haha yeah, that would definitely suck! I would’ve needed more friends than i have to pick this buck up 🤣 i just have the cheap gambrel pully system. It’s works so far. I used to use 2 ratchet straps. Just the hook side no ratchet. Had them slung over a 2x6 nailed between two trees (still use that, just no straps). That was such a pain to get deer up! I hate buying stuff like that because i never know when i’ll kill a deer again, then i proceed to kill 5+ that year an hate my life. 🤣 glad i have a gambrel now. He did show me that i really need to move that wood up! I barely had him off the ground at full height. That’s why i put him back in the truck for the night. I don’t trust coyotes enough to leave a dead deer (dinner) hanging. Haha


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> We went to the shelter last week to adopt a dog. We had to put our old girl down about a month and a half ago after having her for 14 years and decided it was time to get another dog for the family. The problem was our boys fell in love with a little beagle/chihuahua mix and my wife and I fell in love with a little bulldog mix.
> 
> Long story short, we adopted both!
> 
> View attachment 7747426
> 
> 
> View attachment 7747427
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7747425


That’s so awesome! That’s how i got mine. Had to put out old dog away a couple years ago. Zero idea on age, but we had him well over 10 years. A few months passed and i just couldn’t go without a dog any long. $75 at the shelter. Best $75 i ever spent! Congratulations!


----------



## roosiebull




----------



## 1005283

Well, i was gonna go after a doe this evning, but a nasty storm was on the way. Decided to ride around and look for eagle since they like the rain. Found one in their most favorite tree.


----------



## Nightlinger

Letmesee said:


> Well, i was gonna go after a doe this evning, but a nasty storm was on the way. Decided to ride around and look for eagle since they like the rain. Found one in their most favorite tree.
> View attachment 7747935
> 
> View attachment 7747937
> 
> View attachment 7747936
> 
> View attachment 7747934


They always look so angry!


----------



## 1005283

Nightlinger said:


> They always look so angry!


Resting ‘you know what’ face.


----------



## Strika




----------



## Strika

Mr. Oliver Ballington (Ollie)


----------



## sdmc530

Nightlinger said:


> They always look so angry!


Angry and also always looking BA!!!


----------



## roosiebull

Wish I had something better than my phone at the time, but I got to watch one of the biggest roosies I have seen Monday morning


----------



## 1005283

That’s why i deer hunt. 😍


----------



## roosiebull

Letmesee said:


> That’s why i deer hunt. 😍
> View attachment 7748519


That’s about the most common meal at our house, multiple times a week, deer or elk steaks and roasted veggies… just doesn’t get old! Steaks on the traeger or blackstone… money!

tonight we had blacktail stroganoff, which is another one of my go to meals, preferably with fresh chanterelles

looking good on the menu at your house!

spent the last half of today butchering my wife’s elk… in the living room 😂


----------



## Robert Brown

25ft-up said:


> Yes, it was a new summit
> Yes, it was left out all year
> Yes, we have bears
> Yes, bears like foam
> 
> Yes, we have lazy hunters that must have money to burn
> 
> View attachment 7708181


The state land I hunt I walk past a ladder stand, and a lock-on stand. They were put up years ago and have not been used in at least five years. First they must have money to burn, and have broke the law, we have dates when stands can be put up and must be taken down.


----------



## mn5503

Just got back from Pebble Beach. The blacktails are everywhere on all the courses and you can almost pet them.


----------



## 1005283

WMA down the road is having bonus buck December 1-3. Got out this evening and found some sign and setup. Was covered in deer and almost got a shot on a crazy 8 point. He was about 35 yards and i have my backup bow in the woods for the first time ever. Just didn’t feel like that was a shot to take with it. If i had my main bow, i would’ve stopped his heart. No time to be picky. First 4 points on one side or 15” spread is getting it. Haha may try in the morning. Definitely will be there in the evening. Open to rifle, so it’s a bit scary. Haha


----------



## Strika

Feeding the King parrots.


----------



## xxkilla

Letmesee said:


> Sometimes you don’t realize how much stress you’re putting on yourself hunting until you do something else. I’ll miss chasing bucks, but there’s a slight relief of not pushing myself. Was great to spend a couple hours with my camera and a few tiny birds. The cardinals face is out of focus, but i don’t care. Haha
> View attachment 7745375
> 
> View attachment 7745374
> View attachment 7745376


Nice pics of a golden crowned kinglet


----------



## 1005283

xxkilla said:


> Nice pics of a golden crowned kinglet


Thanks! They’re such cool little birds. People always tell me they’ve never seen on. Then i have to let them know it’s those little birds hopping around in the bushes no bigger than a golf ball. Haha


----------



## Hawkfarm

Buck fight, just not big bucks.


----------



## 25ft-up

Little ice on the pond this morning


----------



## Mossy-Back

I may need to set up over this tomorrow...










Small scrape at the base of the ladder stand I haven't sat in since early season.










I also found some weird fungi along my driveway.


----------



## ahunter55

Just a note but no photo. I was at Iowa City VA yesterday for a test & my Nurse showed me a photo they got on camera Nov 20th, 2022. THREE excellent photos of a Mountain Lion.. This is in the central part of Iowa. We had one on camera in our area 2 summers ago & verified by DNR (N.E. Ia) right near the Mississippi River. It was tracked from photos until it crossed into Ill 20 miles away.. We seem to be getting them frequently the last few years (DNR confirmed 4 in a couple areas S. of Des Moines.. One arrowed in 2009 near Cedar Rapids Iowa. was a Male lion mounted & I saw it &the archer at the Iowa Deer/Turkey Expo..


----------



## Mossy-Back

ahunter55 said:


> Just a note but no photo. I was at Iowa City VA yesterday for a test & my Nurse showed me a photo they got on camera Nov 20th, 2022. THREE excellent photos of a Mountain Lion.. This is in the central part of Iowa. We had one on camera in our area 2 summers ago & verified by DNR (N.E. Ia) right near the Mississippi River. It was tracked from photos until it crossed into Ill 20 miles away.. We seem to be getting them frequently the last few years (DNR confirmed 4 in a couple areas S. of Des Moines.. One arrowed in 2009 near Cedar Rapids Iowa. was a Male lion mounted & I saw it &the archer at the Iowa Deer/Turkey Expo..


At least Iowa has the deer population to sustain a population of lions. Oregon isn't doing so well since they outlawed hunting them with dogs back in 1993. There aren't that many deer in Oregon to begin with, and a mountain lion eats about one deer a week.


----------



## Kalidor98

Brand new here, but wanted to share my fav nature photo of 2022


----------



## ahunter55

Mossy-Back said:


> At least Iowa has the deer population to sustain a population of lions. Oregon isn't doing so well since they outlawed hunting them with dogs back in 1993. There aren't that many deer in Oregon to begin with, and a mountain lion eats about one deer a week.


True AND we can kill them legally without any special tag, just choot em if you can. We can't hunt Bobcat in my part of the state but can in S. half.. You just need to get special tag from DNR.. I've seen a few Bob Cats deer hunting but ould never shoot one (me personally, even if legal in my area-same with Lion). Sadly, where there IS a problem the crazies get their way & no hunting.. Balance is the word & they don't have that in their vocabulary.


----------



## jsurvant

Good idea. I like the way you think.


----------



## jsurvant

Kalidor98 said:


> View attachment 7749611
> 
> Brand new here, but wanted to share my fav nature photo of 2022


That’s awesome.


----------



## jsurvant

IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.


----------



## 25ft-up




----------



## 1005283

Getting some early morning treeing practice. For the free. Cat teased him through the window all night, now it’s his turn. 🤣


----------



## ahunter55

Letmesee said:


> Getting some early morning treeing practice. For the free. Cat teased him through the window all night, now it’s his turn. 🤣
> View attachment 7749960
> 
> View attachment 7749959


my grand father was a big Hound man. Fox & **** hunter. Love the photo. Oh, we have a cat (Sally) a lot like yours too. She's an ornery critter.


----------



## ahunter55

jsurvant said:


> Good idea. I like the way you think.
> View attachment 7749802
> 
> View attachment 7749801
> 
> View attachment 7749799
> 
> View attachment 7749800


That one on the left would become dinner if I ever had the chance.


----------



## oldknees




----------



## 1005283

Last attempt to try to get my first ever 3 buck season in Georgia… found this scrape. Nasty rainy, bucky weather. Guy shot a big 8 in here this morning chasing a doe. Saw some chasing yesterday evening in here. Kinda early for chasing in this area. I wont complain though!


----------



## Primeshooter67




----------



## Mossy-Back

This little guy came to check me out this morning. Hung out at 20 yards for a while then checked a scrape and mosied off. The big guy went through at 4am unfortunately. 




























My other camera got these pics of the little guy chasing this doe shortly before I saw him. I never saw the doe. 



















And a unicorn!


----------



## ahunter55

oldknees said:


> View attachment 7750172


Sad & what a horrible death.


----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> View attachment 7750264
> 
> View attachment 7750263


I’m so sorry


IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.





Primeshooter67 said:


> View attachment 7750264
> 
> View attachment 7750263


----------



## jsurvant

ahunter55 said:


> That one on the left would become dinner if I ever had the chance.


Yeah I hear you. It’s been tough, but thinking about rolling the dice and giving him one more year.


----------



## Strika

Goanna


----------



## sdmc530

Strika said:


> Goanna
> View attachment 7750658


Goanna do what? LOL


----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> I’m so sorry


----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> View attachment 7750821
> 
> View attachment 7750822


Where the pine had been topped there was a screech owl who moved in and would come out every eve at dusk!


----------



## 1005283

Got out for some scouting for next year. Not a better time that the same time of year you hunt. Found a bunch of scrapes and confirmed some bedding areas. Saw this White-Throated Sparrow. Then got a trail camera picture to make me even more bitter about tagging out! Nothing like tagging out on the first of the three primary ruts that you get to hunt. The second primary for me is starting up and rolling strong. Normally is hottest from about the 8th to the 12th.


----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> Where the pine had been topped there was a screech owl who moved in and would come out every eve at dusk!


----------



## Primeshooter67

Pic 1 that was actually 100’ dwn
Pic 2 my healer pup Storm 
Pic 3 raven this thing followed me around in the quarry


----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> Pic 1 that was actually 100’ dwn
> Pic 2 my healer pup Storm
> Pic 3 raven this thing followed me around in the quarry


Butterflies were everywhere on this job site I was on


----------



## 1005283

Terrible photo, but wouldn’t it be awesome to have camouflage that blends us in as well as this Song Sparrow?! These things disappear in this stuff.


----------



## Mohegan




----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Got out for some scouting for next year. Not a better time that the same time of year you hunt. Found a bunch of scrapes and confirmed some bedding areas. Saw this White-Throated Sparrow. Then got a trail camera picture to make me even more bitter about tagging out! Nothing like tagging out on the first of the three primary ruts that you get to hunt. The second primary for me is starting up and rolling strong. Normally is hottest from about the 8th to the 12th.
> View attachment 7751025
> 
> View attachment 7751026
> View attachment 7751030
> 
> View attachment 7751029
> 
> View attachment 7751032
> 
> View attachment 7751031
> 
> View attachment 7751024


Seconday rut should be kicking off in my part of GA in about a week and a half or so. The 14th to around Christmas eve should be good.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> Seconday rut should be kicking off in my part of GA in about a week and a half or so. The 14th to around Christmas eve should be good.


Wish you the best! The primary rut at my house will be picking up a hair after Christmas. First two weeks of January are insane. I’ll just have to sit back and watch. Maybe i can put my mom on a rutting up buck. The way the deer were stocked and how the rivers and creeks run through this area, it offers us three primary ruts. Basically once the rut starts east of the river in November, you nearly don’t stop rut hunting until season ends. Just gotta know where to go i don’t tell people that here. I just let them keep putting all day sits in in November near the house and complain that the rut always sucks in this part of the county. 🤣


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Wish you the best! The primary rut at my house will be picking up a hair after Christmas. First two weeks of January are insane. I’ll just have to sit back and watch. Maybe i can put my mom on a rutting up buck. The way the deer were stocked and how the rivers and creeks run through this area, it offers us three primary ruts. Basically once the rut starts east of the river in November, you nearly don’t stop rut hunting until season ends. Just gotta know where to go i don’t tell people that here. I just let them keep putting all day sits in in November near the house and complain that the rut always sucks in this part of the county. 🤣


You over towards Bainbridge area, or you way up on the north border?


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> You over towards Bainbridge area, or you way up on the north border?


I’m not sure where Bainbridge so i guess not. Yeah, i’m kinda North West. We just call it west.


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark




----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> I’m not sure where Bainbridge so i guess not. Yeah, i’m kinda North West. We just call it west.


HAHA. Bainbridge is near the SW corner of the state. I just remember looking at the GA rut map that the far SW corner and a thin strip along the far north border had really late ruts. I'm in Thomasville, just across the border from Tallahassee.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> HAHA. Bainbridge is near the SW corner of the state. I just remember looking at the GA rut map that the far SW corner and a thin strip along the far north border had really late ruts. I'm in Thomasville, just across the border from Tallahassee.


Haha i gotcha. That map is so far off and has been as long as I remember. It blows my mind they still promote that map. Even the wardens know it’s off.


----------



## V3x

First night in a tree this year, seemed good to get back out there.


----------



## 25ft-up

Got down from the crotch of a tree to relieve myself this morning. Got chased around by a skunk and it ended up treeing me. Didn't want to smell the spray if I shot it, and didn't want to clean the smoke pole again either. Would have been a good cover scent though


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> Got down from the crotch of a tree to relieve myself this morning. Got chased around by a skunk and it ended up treeing me. Didn't want to smell the spray if I shot it, and didn't want to clean the smoke pole again either. Would have been a good cover scent though
> 
> View attachment 7752123


That’ll turn you into an athlete that you’ve always strived to be. 🤣 glad we don’t have them here!


----------



## 25ft-up

Letmesee said:


> That’ll turn you into an athlete that you’ve always strived to be. 🤣 glad we don’t have them here!


Had them walk right past me in the dark. All I saw was a stripe going by my feet. This one was walking by 3ft away and turned back after me. Kept chasing me around. Never seen them do that before. Maybe had rabies, or was pissed I just left a dump in it's living room.


----------



## PilotBill




----------



## wizzkid8631

Some good memories


----------



## wizzkid8631

Long pack out


----------



## 1005283

Saw this sign today. Been there a minute!









random landscape shot from this evening, also. Who says you can’t shoot landscapes with a telephoto coupled with a teleconverter?! 🤣


----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## Man of Leisure

Well that’s a short walk to the stand


----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## dragonheart II

That is my table for cooking! LOL! Old broken stand that rusted thru...


----------



## Man of Leisure

dragonheart II said:


> That is my table for cooking! LOL! Old broken stand that rusted thru...


lol that is funny though.


----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## ahunter55

Evolution. 1st Deer 1958 & 64 years later waiting for the king of the for














est.


----------



## Mossy-Back

ahunter55 said:


> Evolution. 1st Deer 1958 & 64 years later waiting for the king of the for
> View attachment 7753116
> View attachment 7753122
> est.


Don't you know that you can't kill deer with aluminum arrows and prong rest? You need split limbs and a fancier quiver, too! I'm sure the deer just stand there and laugh at you when they see all that old archery equipment.


----------



## ahunter55

Mossy-Back said:


> Don't you know that you can't kill deer with aluminum arrows and prong rest? You need split limbs and a fancier quiver, too! I'm sure the deer just stand there and laugh at you when they see all that old archery equipment.


Ha Ha, your probably right but I know close to 150 critters that aren't laughing anymore..


----------



## 1005283

I swear, since i tagged out i’ve seen more bucks than does. That’s not even an exaggeration. Haha some nice ones too. (For me). This was a 9 point on a piece of public. Must’ve been hot on a doe, he was panting like crazy.


----------



## ZDC

Letmesee said:


> I swear, since i tagged out i’ve seen more bucks than does. That’s not even an exaggeration. Haha some nice ones too. (For me). This was a 9 point on a piece of public. Must’ve been hot on a doe, he was panting like crazy.
> View attachment 7753808


Funny , day after I filled my antlered tag I saw a beautiful 8 point, yesterday I saw him as well.


----------



## dragonheart II

Having fun shootin bows and arrows...


----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## dragonheart II

Hey just tryin to blend in here...


----------



## Mossy-Back

Camellia's are blooming here


----------



## Primeshooter67




----------



## AjPUNISHER

25ft-up said:


> Got down from the crotch of a tree to relieve myself this morning. Got chased around by a skunk and it ended up treeing me. Didn't want to smell the spray if I shot it, and didn't want to clean the smoke pole again either. Would have been a good cover scent though
> 
> View attachment 7752123


I really like that pic and all the white on that one is pretty neat.

Maybe the pic is deceiving but it still looks like you were in range of the naughty end  



25ft-up said:


> Had them walk right past me in the dark. All I saw was a stripe going by my feet. This one was walking by 3ft away and turned back after me. Kept chasing me around. Never seen them do that before. Maybe had rabies, or was pissed I just left a dump in it's living room.


I have a run in or 2 with one of those just about every spring in the dark or gray light. Always fun to have a charging stinkpot liven' up the morning festivities and get the heart racing.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ahunter55 said:


> Evolution. 1st Deer 1958 & 64 years later waiting for the king of the for
> View attachment 7753116
> View attachment 7753122
> est.


You sir... are a king of the forest! 

I hope to still be willing and able to enjoy gods creation at your age. 



Mossy-Back said:


> Don't you know that you can't kill deer with aluminum arrows and prong rest? You need split limbs and a fancier quiver, too! I'm sure the deer just stand there and laugh at you when they see all that old archery equipment.


You forgot to mention his bow strings. No self-respecting deer would ever let itself be shot by a bow with strings that looked that frayed.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Non archery related hunt.
Saw about a dozen deer yesterday evening and my first 2 antlered buck since the start of the Pa gun season, neither legal.
Tested out the scale and electric winch with a doe I took, she went 143lb dressed. Was struggling to get on many deer at all since archery season ended and was glad to have the opportunity.


----------



## Mossy-Back

AjPUNISHER said:


> View attachment 7754183
> 
> View attachment 7754186
> 
> View attachment 7754184
> 
> View attachment 7754185
> 
> 
> Non archery related hunt.
> Saw about a dozen deer yesterday evening and my first 2 antlered buck since the start of the Pa gun season, neither legal.
> Tested out the scale and electric winch with a doe I took, she went 143lb dressed. Was struggling to get on many deer at all since archery season ended and was glad to have the opportunity.
> View attachment 7754196


Big girl! That doe weighs more than the live weight of the one I shot in October which was a big doe for this area.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
6h

Bald Eagle with a not-so-happy fish. Conowingo Dam November 2022


----------



## ahunter55

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 6h
> 
> Bald Eagle with a not-so-happy fish. Conowingo Dam November 2022
> 
> View attachment 7754327


We'll be hitting the Mississippi River







areas where they converge after Christmas.. Never get tied of our Eagles.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mossy-Back said:


> Big girl! That doe weighs more than the live weight of the one I shot in October which was a big doe for this area.


Bigger deer overall being further north of you I'd imagine, but I have a hard enough time sometimes judging whether I think a doe is big enough for me or not as it is. I would probably shoot doe less often down your way till I got used to the size difference for a bit. 

I didn't think she was that big before I shot her but knew she was a keeper. I was hesitating for a few minutes with a bunch of deer moving around and wasn't sure exactly what was going on, let a bigger doe go right before that and figured I better shoot one of the others while I still had the chance.


----------



## 1005283

So i had this buck i called Dead Eye behind my house. He was just an annoying deer to have. He was always pushing the other deer around. Just a complete bully. I don’t care to shoot private land deer much, so he never had to worry. Finally got my step brother to come out and hunt and try to take him. He took his heart out. Never been more happy for someone to kill a deer. Selfish reasons and the first buck he’s shot since he was a kid. Look at all the wolves (botfly larvae) he has in his nose. I think i counted 7 in that photo and a few more came out. I’m doing a euro for him. It’s funny how i never cared to hunt this buck or any other one on the property, but i’m beyond excited to take smaller bucks on public. I’m a bit strange. 🤣 he was almost 18” inside. Not a bad 7 point.

am i the only one that absolutely hates trying to upload photos on this forum? 😞


----------



## IClark

My goal was to get all 4 of my kids a deer this year. My two youngest had never killed a deer so this was a pretty special year with all 4 of them being successful!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Letmesee said:


> So i had this buck i called Dead Eye behind my house. He was just an annoying deer to have. He was always pushing the other deer around. Just a complete bully. I don’t care to shoot private land deer much, so he never had to worry. Finally got my step brother to come out and hunt and try to take him. He took his heart out. Never been more happy for someone to kill a deer. Selfish reasons and the first buck he’s shot since he was a kid. Look at all the wolves (botfly larvae) he has in his nose. I think i counted 7 in that photo and a few more came out. I’m doing a euro for him. It’s funny how i never cared to hunt this buck or any other one on the property, but i’m beyond excited to take smaller bucks on public. I’m a bit strange. 🤣 he was almost 18” inside. Not a bad 7 point.
> 
> am i the only one that absolutely hates trying to upload photos on this forum? 😞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7754338
> View attachment 7754345
> 
> View attachment 7754344


I think we covered that uploading "issue" before.

That's not a bad 7, the deadeye I hoped to see again was a no show this year . He was alive into the last week of gun season last year and then disappeared, wasn't a legal buck for most hunters in Pa by inch requirements, but perhaps a youth or an adult's itchy finger did him in.


----------



## 1005283

AjPUNISHER said:


> I think we covered that uploading "issue" before.
> 
> That's not a bad 7, the deadeye I hoped to see again was a no show this year . He was alive into the last week of gun season last year and then disappeared, wasn't a legal buck for most hunters in Pa by inch requirements, but perhaps a youth or an adult's itchy finger did him in.


Sadly, i find 20+ bucks with less than our 4 point on a side restriction. Alot of guys ground check them and it makes me sick. I even had a guy laughing about one he did a few year ago. He shot a 6 point just because it was big. Said when he saw it was a 3x3, his buddy and him turned and booked it out of the woods. 😞 alot of guys shoot spikes thinking they’re does. They’re too good to use binoculars.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Letmesee said:


> Sadly, i find 20+ bucks with less than our 4 point on a side restriction. Alot of guys ground check them and it makes me sick. I even had a guy laughing about one he did a few year ago. He shot a 6 point just because it was big. Said when he saw it was a 3x3, his buddy and him turned and booked it out of the woods. 😞 alot of guys shoot spikes thinking they’re does. They’re too good to use binoculars.


That IS disgusting. Too good to use binoculars is right, or happened so fast they just HAD to shoot first and worried about legality after.

I'd like to think that ground checking doesn't happen in Pa as often but it probably does. I don't doubt many illegal bucks are also still intentionally killed in areas where they know they can get away with it.
I was hunting next to a property on an October afternoon this past year that raised my eyebrows for sure, it was the last day of the 3-day youth and senior rifle doe season, overlapped with the last day of the doe only inline muzzloader season, while the statewide archery season was also under way (say that 3x's fast). The camp across the road had a 16 shot flurry over about a 15+ minute window that day, ending with a vehicle from there leaving asap. 2 young kids were present and to my knowledge no senior hunters were, so I don't believe for a second that no antlered deer were taken. I'm sure such things happen a lot out in the sticks unfortunately.


----------



## 1005283

AjPUNISHER said:


> That IS disgusting. Too good to use binoculars is right, or happened so fast they just HAD to shoot first and worried about legality after.
> 
> I'd like to think that ground checking doesn't happen in Pa as often but it probably does. I don't doubt many illegal bucks are also still intentionally killed in areas where they know they can get away with it.
> I was hunting next to a property on an October afternoon this past year that raised my eyebrows for sure, it was the last day of the 3-day youth and senior rifle doe season, overlapped with the last day of the doe only inline muzzloader season, while the statewide archery season was also under way (say that 3x's fast). The camp across the road had a 16 shot flurry over about a 15+ minute window that day, ending with a vehicle from there leaving asap. 2 young kids were present and to my knowledge no senior hunters were, so I don't believe for a second that no antlered deer were taken. I'm sure such things happen a lot out in the sticks unfortunately.


People just suck. Definitely alot goes on in the sticks. We have people come down our road and are always throwing out full bags of trash and deer carcasses and crap. Poachers like crazy. I have a friend that tags antlered deer as antlerless if they’re not “facebook worthy” 🤦🏼‍♂️ Just a sad world we live in.

on a good note, i got my step brothers euro finished. It could go another round on whitening, but i’m not doing it. I just did the euro because i knew he’d lop the rack off and i didn’t want to see that happen to that deer. Or any buck for that matter.


----------



## 25ft-up

AjPUNISHER said:


> I really like that pic and all the white on that one is pretty neat.
> 
> Maybe the pic is deceiving but it still looks like you were in range of the naughty end


I was keeping an eye on that end the whole time. It never tried to use it


----------



## 25ft-up

letmesee, If I don't severely crop the pics I have to downsize them first before uploading them here, unless they are from the cellphone or my older 16mp 7D. PITA. Other sites downsize for me when uploading.


----------



## 1005283

25ft-up said:


> letmesee, If I don't severely crop the pics I have to downsize them first before uploading them here, unless they are from the cellphone or my older 16mp 7D. PITA. Other sites downsize for me when uploading.


I downsize on the site, but just to medium. I feel like downsizing small would just be a waste of time. Downsizing on site also flips the photos sideways if it was taken portrait style with my phone. 😒 but it seems if i try to upload more than 2 or 3 at a time, it always ends up with an error. Some remain a thumbnail while some post normal and then some are just gone. Try to keep it under 2mb regardless of how many there are. Sometimes works, sometimes doesn’t. I guess my real complaint is, i hate that it times out so quick with multiple photos even when i keep the batch under 2mb. I’m complaining about first world problems, i know. Haha


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer




Bald Eagle Conowingo Dam November 2022


----------



## 1005283

Got this the other evening. The only time i felt the golden hour hurt a photo. This was after trying to correct the color. 🤣 isn’t golden hour supposed to be the best time to shoot?!


----------



## 1005283

Speaking of eagles. Just saw this one about an hour ago!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Letmesee said:


> People just suck. Definitely alot goes on in the sticks. We have people come down our road and are always throwing out full bags of trash and deer carcasses and crap. Poachers like crazy. I have a friend that tags antlered deer as antlerless if they’re not “facebook worthy” 🤦🏼‍♂️ Just a sad world we live in.


Last day of the PA gun season today.

2:35pm today, I was listening to some very interesting radio chatter between 2 Indvidual's on the next property over that were on the same channel me and dad were on.

Hunter #1: I had a quick headshot, don't know if I hit it. If I did, it should have slid down the bank. (after his shot at 2:35)
Hunter #1: after another shot at 2:37, "You gotta slow them down."
Hunter #2: That's your job.
Hunter #1: Deer all F'N over, over here! I ain't hittin so good though.
Hunter #2: I could smell them when I came over the bank.


----------



## Dirtysleeve67

IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.










nothin better than a Missouri sunrise.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
2m

The eagles fumbled a lot when they tried to hold onto the small fish that they caught at the dam. Conowingo Dam December 2022


----------



## Mossy-Back

I had an uneventful afternoon sit yesterday. I spent Saturday afternoon cleaning a couple hogs a friend of our gave us Friday night. They go out at night with thermal scopes and help the farmers out. They said they'd shot about 20 hogs on this one peanut field just this week. They shot two 65-75 pounders and asked if we wanted them.


----------



## ahunter55

Mossy-Back said:


> I had an uneventful afternoon sit yesterday. I spent Saturday afternoon cleaning a couple hogs a friend of our gave us Friday night. They go out at night with thermal scopes and help the farmers out. They said they'd shot about 20 hogs on this one peanut field just this week. They shot two 65-75 pounders and asked if we wanted them.
> 
> View attachment 7755950
> 
> 
> View attachment 7755949


Best eating size ones.. I've taken the 40# 60#ers a couple times & cooked in my big roaster all day & made BBQ for the entire family...


----------



## Mossy-Back

ahunter55 said:


> Best eating size ones.. I've taken the 40# 60#ers a couple times & cooked in my big roaster all day & made BBQ for the entire family...


Nice. I'd love to get a 40 pounder or so and cook it whole. These were just a little too big for my Pit Boss.


----------



## ZDC

My unmentionable season
#1
















#2








#3








( Deer looks happier than me in this picture 😂) 









Last day toted the flintlock. All the people I walked past at the game lands looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## full moon64

From an Iowa friend


----------



## Primeshooter67

A rock I dug up on a job I was on! Wife took photo at lunchtime


----------



## GCook

Primeshooter67 said:


> A rock I dug up on a job I was on! Wife took photo at lunchtime
> View attachment 7756530


In the way of the new septic system! [emoji15]

Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Primeshooter67

GCook said:


> In the way of the new septic system! [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


No it was standing straight up when doing grade work. The other hoe is much bigger out of pic that could rock it so we dug it up it’s now a landscape piece took a D9 to move it ! Lmao


----------



## GCook

BFR[emoji106]

Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Primeshooter67




----------



## Primeshooter67

Last pic was a haul I did to WV on way back home!


----------



## WVbowProud

East River Mountain Tunnel? Know it well. Always know I'm in the home stretch after I go through that one.


----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> Last pic was a haul I did to WV on way back home!


We run loads of salt for roads up to WV DOT all winter long from Johnson City ! Bout a 8 hr run!


----------



## Robert Brown

WVbowProud said:


> East River Mountain Tunnel? Know it well. Always know I'm in the home stretch after I go through that one.


Went to see the kids in North Carolina years ago and went through the mountains and tunnels in west Virginia. I have always loved the beauty of Michigan, but driving through those mountains in the green of summer was amazing.


----------



## Primeshooter67

Robert Brown said:


> Went to see the kids in North Carolina years ago and went through the mountains and tunnels in west Virginia. I have always loved the beauty of Michigan, but driving through those mountains in the green of summer was amazing.


Why I moved to Tennessee from Michigan and you could t pay me to go back. The people, the FOOD and history of these mountains is fascinating!


----------



## WVbowProud

Robert Brown said:


> Went to see the kids in North Carolina years ago and went through the mountains and tunnels in west Virginia. I have always loved the beauty of Michigan, but driving through those mountains in the green of summer was amazing.


It is a beautiful place. Been and lived all over but always made my way back.


----------



## Mossy-Back

WVbowProud said:


> It is a beautiful place. Been and lived all over but always made my way back.


We drove through WV on our move from Oregon to Georgia last year. Georgeous state! I would have moved there in a heartbeat if the economy was better and it didn't get so cold (my wife can't stand the cold/snow). I will say Charleston was pretty sketchy, but I'm sure there are better areas to live.


----------



## WVbowProud

Mossy-Back said:


> We drove through WV on our move from Oregon to Georgia last year. Georgeous state! I would have moved there in a heartbeat if the economy was better and it didn't get so cold (my wife can't stand the cold/snow). I will say Charleston was pretty sketchy, but I'm sure there are better areas to live.


Hahaha Charleston definitely has some questionable areas. Then again most of the state does at this point, just gotta know your neighbors kinda thing. It gets even more beautiful the farther you get away from the interstate too.


----------



## 1005283

Went in to check some bedding areas in a public land spot. They had a couple rifle hunts. Almost always find dead bucks after it. (I pulled 5 8 points from here one week) Luckily didn’t find any and saw a nice buck. I also saw this Carolina Wren. When i saw him, i told myself “i hope he jumps up on that burnt limb”. I barely got the thought out when he did exactly that. I wish my deer hunts went like that. Haha


----------



## Primeshooter67

Letmesee said:


> Went in to check some bedding areas in a public land spot. They had a couple rifle hunts. Almost always find dead bucks after it. (I pulled 5 8 points from here one week) Luckily didn’t find any and saw a nice buck. I also saw this Carolina Wren. When i saw him, i told myself “i hope he jumps up on that burnt limb”. I barely got the thought out when he did exactly that. I wish my deer hunts went like that. Haha
> View attachment 7756913


Every morning I feed them they wait in the wood shed for me! So as I come out start throwing food all over


----------



## 1005283

Primeshooter67 said:


> Every morning I feed them they wait in the wood shed for me! So as I come out start throwing food all over


I’ve thought about carrying a pocketful of seeds in the woods and putting them on cool perches. Feel like that’s a little cheating though. Haha


----------



## Primeshooter67

Letmesee said:


> I’ve thought about carrying a pocketful of seeds in the woods and putting them on cool perches. Feel like that’s a little cheating though. Haha


They are actually curious little ones they will come within a ft of me I will click pic next time I go out . They come and pick bugs off wood I have stacked for winter all the time,


----------



## ahunter55

Rainy day visitors today.. 3rd time in 2 weeks. This is right aafter they cleaned all the bird seed from our bird feeders just off the Deck. Not good pics, through





















the window.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7756342
> 
> Last day toted the flintlock. All the people I walked past at the game lands looked at me like I was crazy.


You're lucky they only gave you crazy looks, if you'd been toting a bow they might have stoned you to death, if their heads didn't explode first!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wish I'd been at the same farm I deer hunted the latter half of Saturday, a day earlier. Farmer watched a flock of roughly 100 turkeys feeding in his fields Friday, with several big longbeards among them. I was hoping they were still around because I'd been in all my glory snapping pics but didn't even hear a bird that day, go figure.


----------



## ahunter55

AjPUNISHER said:


> Wish I'd been at the same farm I deer hunted the latter half of Saturday, a day earlier. Farmer watched a flock of roughly 100 turkeys feeding in his fields Friday, with several big longbeards among them. I was hoping they were still around because I'd been in all my glory snapping pics but didn't even hear a bird that day, go figure.


This is one snapped in spring when buddy was hunting...


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics


Peregrine Falcon December 2022


----------



## sdmc530

The pics my Jack Kromer are always awesome! I mean, all the pics one here are great but his pics are A++


----------



## full moon64

sdmc530 said:


> The pics my Jack Kromer are always awesome! I mean, all the pics one here are great but his pics are A++


Jack in the 70"s and 80's used take pics at race track we ran...Flemington Speedway NJ..He was struck by a race car while he was inside guardrail of track,,,Almost killed..That where I know him from..


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
Dec 6

4 shot series of a young Bald Eagle acting almost gull-like while it was fishing. A bunch of eagles circled around low over the water that day,then grabbed small fish & ate them while flying.Never saw that before. Usually they catch big fish & fly off to a tree to eat. Nov 2022


----------



## 1005283

Eastern Phoebe giving me the stink eye this evening…


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4h

"Let Your Fingers Do The Walking" (*Old Yellow Pages slogan) Bald Eagle Conowingo Dam


----------



## Primeshooter67

Here is more from Mt Mitchell NC


----------



## Primeshooter67

Last pic is the top 5600 above sea level highest point in eastern US


----------



## 25ft-up

Primeshooter67 said:


> Last pic is the top 5600 above sea level highest point in eastern US


 Mt Washington elevation 6,288'
Couldn't see the top the evening we went there


----------



## mn5503

Far cry from my last pics at Pebble Beach. 2 feet of the wettest/heaviest snow I've ever seen. Blizzard warning for the last 2 days and relatively warm temps. I can't believe my power is still on.

Going to be a lot of tree damage after this one. I tried to free most of these birch trees in my back yard that were doubled over and stuck into the snow on the ground. Somehow a dozen young apple trees were spared. Not even fun snowshoeing in this nasty stuff but that is the only way I could get around back there. Only a couple more inches expected.


----------



## 1005283

Quick edits from this evening. It was so gorgeous out! Most beautiful we’ve had in awhile. Been non-stop rain for weeks.

(pretty low quality. I clicked “small” and they’re less than 700kb combined 🤣 )


----------



## sdmc530

Primeshooter67 said:


> Last pic is the top 5600 above sea level highest point in eastern US


Trivia, what is the highest point in us east of the Rockies to Europe? Its not 5600 feet actually. 

Drum roll please, its in SD. 7242 feet and its an awesome climb! One of our best hidden secrets 

South Dakota Is Home To The Highest Point East Of The Rockies (onlyinyourstate.com)


----------



## Primeshooter67

sdmc530 said:


> Trivia, what is the highest point in us east of the Rockies to Europe? Its not 5600 feet actually.
> 
> Drum roll please, its in SD. 7242 feet and its an awesome climb! One of our best hidden secrets
> 
> South Dakota Is Home To The Highest Point East Of The Rockies (onlyinyourstate.com)


Your wrong Sd is west of the Mississippi eastern part of Us the Mississippi is the boarder! Better recheck! There is a monument at top of mt Mitchell that clearly states this fact !


----------



## sdmc530

Primeshooter67 said:


> Your wrong Sd is west of the Mississippi eastern part of Us the Mississippi is the boarder! Better recheck! There is a monument at top of mt Mitchell that clearly states this fact !


Yes, your correct we are west of the Mississippi. You got me on that.....we always brag about being highest from the Rockies east....gotta have something LOL Were SD....not much else around here.


----------



## Primeshooter67

sdmc530 said:


> Yes, your correct we are west of the Mississippi. You got me on that.....we always brag about being highest from the Rockies east....gotta have something LOL Were SD....not much else around here.


No worries, it’s all good 👍


----------



## Primeshooter67

sdmc530 said:


> Yes, your correct we are west of the Mississippi. You got me on that.....we always brag about being highest from the Rockies east....gotta have something LOL Were SD....not much else around here.


Well your statement is still a fact just not eastern part of the country!


----------



## Primeshooter67

Letmesee said:


> Quick edits from this evening. It was so gorgeous out! Most beautiful we’ve had in awhile. Been non-stop rain for weeks.
> 
> (pretty low quality. I clicked “small” and they’re less than 700kb combined 🤣 )
> View attachment 7758539
> 
> View attachment 7758547
> 
> View attachment 7758546
> 
> View attachment 7758545
> 
> View attachment 7758544
> 
> View attachment 7758543
> 
> View attachment 7758542
> 
> View attachment 7758541
> 
> View attachment 7758540
> 
> View attachment 7758538


Is this by rock island Illinois? Watched lots of eagles there!


----------



## 1005283

Primeshooter67 said:


> Is this by rock island Illinois? Watched lots of eagles there!


I wish i was in Illinois 😒 haha on the Chattahoochee River in Georgia. We have a healthy population of them! They’re oddly super shy, though. Sometimes they wont even let you within a couple hundred yards.


----------



## Primeshooter67

Letmesee said:


> I wish i was in Illinois 😒 haha on the Chattahoochee River in Georgia. We have a healthy population of them! They’re oddly super shy, though. Sometimes they wont even let you within a couple hundred yards.


When I was in mich Hamlin lake there was a breeding pair we use to feed, catch sml bluegill and throw them behind the boat and they would fly down and grab them was awesome to watch!


----------



## ahunter55

Primeshooter67 said:


> Is this by rock island Illinois? Watched lots of eagles there!


We go down there to get the Eagles. We're 45 min away. Iowa side too. Several areas along the Mississippi where they frequent in our area.


----------



## Primeshooter67




----------



## Primeshooter67

Pheasant hunt pelee island annual


----------



## Primeshooter67




----------



## Primeshooter67

Primeshooter67 said:


> View attachment 7758797


My last winter in Mich.


----------



## Nightlinger

*Who says tires aren't good for the environment when they grow from trees!?! But this one's not quite ripe yet...







*


----------



## roosiebull

I found this picture recently from the last year I was diving up in Alaska, we would stop on our way back in often to catch dinner… this afternoon we caught a few dinners, haha. I’m guessing that was 8-10 years ago


----------



## 1005283

I had a friend give me crap about “missing the catch” yesterday, because i only posted a photo a few frames after the actual catch. So i’ve been posting almost the whole sequence everywhere. 🤣 sorry, it only let me add 10!


----------



## 1005283

Short walk these evening. Seen a ton of deer and found some rubs on the lake shore. Kinda early. Rut will start getting good around Christmas and pick up from there.


----------



## abliss77

my other passion!!!!


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
7h

Loved those fall color reflections and bokeh at the Bushkill Creek back in November.


----------



## 1005283

A bird named after our favorite hobby… killdeer. Did some belly crawling for this one this evening.
















Need a fast lens for some eagle action after sunset! I got there a little late and there were three fighting as i pulled up.


----------



## mn5503

It's going to be a long winter. It looks like we're in mid winter form and it's pretty early.


----------



## 25ft-up

Beautiful winter scenes. We got a couple 2-3" snowfalls. Usually don't get anything before xmas. Been too cold for it to melt. Global warming my a--.


----------



## mn5503

25ft-up said:


> Beautiful winter scenes. We got a couple 2-3" snowfalls. Usually don't get anything before xmas. Been too cold for it to melt. Global warming my a--.


The last storm here dumped about 2 feet of the heaviest snow there is. It was a 2 day blizzard with unusually warm temps around 30 degrees. Now we're in the post storm deep freeze with highs below zero next week. This stuff isn't melting until May.


----------



## buttercup

mn5503 said:


> The last storm here dumped about 2 feet of the heaviest snow there is. It was a 2 day blizzard with unusually warm temps around 30 degrees. Now we're in the post storm deep freeze with highs below zero next week. This stuff isn't melting until May.


Sorry what a mess


----------



## 1005283

Picked up a new (to me) camera today. Was able to get out for a few test shots. Only some cormorants wanted to play. Think i’m going to like this camera. A good friend of mine cut me a sweet deal. 🙂


----------



## 1005283

It’s definitely eagle season.


----------



## Mossy-Back

roosiebull said:


> I found this picture recently from the last year I was diving up in Alaska, we would stop on our way back in often to catch dinner… this afternoon we caught a few dinners, haha. I’m guessing that was 8-10 years ago
> View attachment 7759074


This Halibut was about 25 years ago!  113 pounds, off Vancouver Island. And a nice Chinook from the Yaquina River, and lingcod from Depoe Bay. And then a more recent catch.


----------



## sdmc530

Not my picture but from the SD black hills afterward of our blizzard.


----------



## ahunter55

sdmc530 said:


> Not my picture but from the SD black hills afterward of our blizzard.
> View attachment 7760665


Thats the kind of snow that gets you big winter kills if its around long. They can't get through it to browse & tree bark give them no nutrition..


----------



## ahunter55

What do you do for a wife that supports you in your archery/bowhunting 100%. You make sure she gets to do things she enjoys too Fishing is one. Lake Texoma stripes was a surprise for he among other things. Yes, she out fished me & did land the biggest on her own. Just a few places







we have enjoyed in our great America.


----------



## 25ft-up

ahunter55 said:


> Thats the kind of snow that gets you big winter kills if its around long. They can't get through it to browse & tree bark give them no nutrition..


Counted 14 dead fawns one March in just two 3 acre parcels of cedars. Snow wasn't that deep but lasted all winter into April, it was below zero for weeks and there were no acorns that year after another long bad winter the year before. Fawns didn't have any fat built up to get through the winter. Snow had a thick crust that made it hard for them to move


----------



## Nightlinger

Letmesee said:


> It’s definitely eagle season.
> View attachment 7760522


Right click, save as wallpaper. Thank you very much!


----------



## ahunter55

A couple years back I had a visitor checking out my Deer Decoys on the Deck. We have a Red Tail & a Falcon living in he timber behind the house... We've seen them both chasing Sparrows around our bird feeders. Unfortunately







they get a Dove more often.(we like them & have many daily)


----------



## mn5503

sdmc530 said:


> Not my picture but from the SD black hills afterward of our blizzard.
> View attachment 7760665


Add in thousands of gray wolves and whatever deer are left around here are going to be easy pickn's this winter. And the first day of winter isn't until the 21'st. More snow tonight...


----------



## full moon64

From Iowa friend


----------



## full moon64

Nate Hosie

@NateHosie
·
4m

Texas! What a deer, what a season, what a hunt down in cowboy country!Pa buddy....


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
8h

Northern Harrier Mercer County, NJ December 2022


----------



## 1005283

That heron probably wasn’t happy with this eagle fishing in his area…


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
4h

Peregrine Falcon December 2022


----------



## mn5503

Well it just keeps getting better and better.

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON CST SATURDAY... ...WIND CHILL ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON CST SATURDAY... * WHAT...For the Winter Storm Warning, snow and blowing snow. Additional snow accumulations of 4 to 6 inches by Thursday morning. Winds gusting as high as 45 mph Thursday night through Saturday. For the Wind Chill Advisory, very cold wind chills expected. Wind chills as low as 35 below zero.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Snow loading on trees from the past storm in combination with the high winds may cause tree damage resulting in power outages in cold weather. Periods of whiteout conditions are possible. A Blizzard Warning may be needed Thursday night into Friday.


We're going to lose a lot more trees. Some people have been without power for week already.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I decided to euro my spike, since it's my first archery buck. I got all the skin/flesh off I could and then stuck it on a fire-ant hill with a milk crate over it to keep the squirrels away. About a month or so later it came out pretty dang clean! Whitening it a bit now, but not too much because I like the natural bone color.


----------



## IClark

Just did a Euro today for a friend of mine.


----------



## 1005283

Fox squirrel hanging out this morning. Honestly happy with how well the image stayed with being at 10,000 ISO.


----------



## Billy H

From one of our cross country trips. One of my favorite places in the states, the Tetons
Sorry for the lousy pic , this was before cell phone cams. A pic of a pic


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Fox squirrel hanging out this morning. Honestly happy with how well the image stayed with being at 10,000 ISO.
> View attachment 7762510


I'm just waiting for one of those to come by my tree when I'm out deer hunting. I want to mount one just to creep my wife out. She hates how they look!


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm just waiting for one of those to come by my tree when I'm out deer hunting. I want to mount one just to creep my wife out. She hates how they look!


Haha they look so cool, though! You should call her crazy, women love being called that. The good things about squirrels is they’re insanely easy to do. Few hours and about $50 if you buy everything separate. I bought a kit for one of the fox squirrels i mounted. Around $75 i think.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> Haha they look so cool, though! You should call her crazy, women love being called that. The good things about squirrels is they’re insanely easy to do. Few hours and about $50 if you buy everything separate. I bought a kit for one of the fox squirrels i mounted. Around $75 i think.


I want to mount it like this


----------



## ahunter55

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm just waiting for one of those to come by my tree when I'm out deer hunting. I want to mount one just to creep my wife out. She hates how they look!


I have a Grey & an all black mounted I took bowhunting. I also have a Porky Pine I arrowed out west on a Sheep Ranch when Elk Hunting. They had special permits to kill them & I took one. The Taxy said he w





















ould never mount another.


----------



## Primeshooter67




----------



## 138104

Wife’s iPhone 12 Pro Max takes darn good photos.


----------



## 1005283

This eagle came to check me out this afternoon.


----------



## 25ft-up

Warm wishes to all in this snow storm and bitter cold


----------



## Strika

These don't flower often. It's been a very wet year.


----------



## Green/OH

This ol boy hates a squirrel more than anything on the planet. I think he would starve to death waiting for it to come down the tree if you didn’t make him come inside lol


----------



## pbuck

I haven’t played in awhile. 

Just last week….


----------



## full moon64

Christmas 1944 so we could have Christmas in 2022.


----------



## ahunter55

full moon64 said:


> Christmas 1944 so we could have Christmas in 2022.
> View attachment 7763055


I worked every Christmas of my 5 years in the Navy, 2 of them with 2nd bn 7th Marines as their Corpsman (Nam era). We were doing the same as those in 1944, just a lot warmer. God Bless all our military & their families.


----------



## sdmc530

I still think we should have a veteran's day every month!!!


----------



## 1005283

ahunter55 said:


> I worked every Christmas of my 5 years in the Navy, 2 of them with 2nd bn 7th Marines as their Corpsman (Nam era). We were doing the same as those in 1944, just a lot warmer. God Bless all our military & their families.
> View attachment 7763159
> View attachment 7763160


we had the army out jumping in the lake a few weeks back. I would’ve hated to hit that water 🥶 wish i got some better shots, but they closed off anything close.


----------



## 1005283

Fun day out shooting. Alot of photographers in and out. They couldn’t handle the weather. Going to be even colder in the morning.


----------



## 25ft-up

Took the dog out hunting this morning


----------



## full moon64

This holiday season, take a moment to remember all those who have sacrificed for our nation in defense of liberty, freedom, and democracy. This poignant picture was taken on Christmas Day, December 25, 1944, in Bastogne as U.S. troops were surrounded by a large German force.


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer
@kromerpics
·
4m

Hey, any of you birds up there in the tree want your picture taken? It's free--no charge. Just raise your hand (or foot haha) if you're interested. Okay thank you, Miss Peregrine Falcon!


----------



## 1005283

Absolutely beautiful morning in Georgia! 10 degrees with a stout wind making windchill -2. Beet weather for birds. Took a ton of photos. Taking a break and enjoying some backstrap, going to head back out. Wish we had this kinda weather all the time. Sucks it’s so rare around here.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I fired up the Pit Boss and made a venison loin stuffed with shallots glazed in balsamic vinegar and gouda, a herb seasoned wild hog loin, and a wild hog loin stuffed with cream cheese, cranberries, and brown sugar.


----------



## Mossy-Back

I found this old woodpecker log a few years ago and decided it will be the base for my euro mounts, starting with my first archery buck that I shot this year. I plan to stagger them on each side going up.


----------



## 1005283

That’s a wrap on Christmas weekend. Hope everyone had a great one. Back to the real world tomorrow. A few shots over the weekend.


----------



## 1005283

Didn’t let me add this to the other post.


----------



## IClark

Great pics guys! Can't believe this thread is still hopping. Lol I'm sure I'll have more to add in the near future, But just from the good ole cell phone!


----------



## 1005283

IClark said:


> Great pics guys! Can't believe this thread is still hopping. Lol I'm sure I'll have more to add in the near future, But just from the good ole cell phone!


Cell phone pics are great also! Snapped this during sunset yesterday.


----------



## ahunter55

Wife & I will be hitting the Mississippi River areas near us for Eagles soon & other back roads for those wild critters.. Sometim



































es I just have to look out my Deck Door.


----------



## 1005283

Such a beautiful evening. Lots of otters and eagles out. Sadly didn’t get any great photos. But some shareable ones atleast. 🙂 The weather was perfectly. Sadly it’s starting to warm up though and will be back to 70 in less than a week. Cooler weather got me spoiled for a few days. 🤣

i’m still bittersweet on tagging out. The rut is starting to show it’s head. Got bucks trailing does the last couple days. Normally is hot first week of January. Running as scheduled. It’s like Christmas does something to them. Haha


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
8h

Hanging out with the Peregrine Falcon again yesterday. December 27, 2022


----------



## Billy H

My walk out tonight


----------



## xxkilla

full moon64 said:


> Jack Kromer
> @kromerpics
> ·
> 8h
> 
> Hanging out with the Peregrine Falcon again yesterday. December 27, 2022
> View attachment 7765994


Looks very fluffed up must have been cold outside.
Great picture of my favorite raptor!


----------



## 1005283




----------



## mhoff15

Filled two antlerless tags a couple nights ago.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Youngest gone fishing 🤣


----------



## Njyringi




----------



## 25ft-up

Got on a buck trail this morning


----------



## sdmc530

25ft-up said:


> Got on a buck trail this morning
> 
> View attachment 7766511


ever gotten a doe?


----------



## Robert Brown

25ft-up said:


> Got on a buck trail this morning
> 
> View attachment 7766511


Where do you hunt I'll join you.


----------



## Billy H

25ft-up said:


> Got on a buck trail this morning
> 
> View attachment 7766511


I always heard you were flush with cash but that’s ridiculous 😜


----------



## 25ft-up

Billy H said:


> I always heard you were flush with cash but that’s ridiculous 😜


Strippers weren't that great, had a bunch left over.


----------



## Billy H

25ft-up said:


> Strippers weren't that great, had a bunch left over.


----------



## 1005283




----------



## longbeard2212

🥶


----------



## 1005283

This guy crossed the road in front of me today. One of the biggest i’ve seen. Wish you could tell by the photo. Looked the size of a cat! Haha


----------



## 1005283




----------



## ahunter55

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205207841898883


----------



## Mossy-Back

I got my woodpecker log euro mount up, and my wife didn't even throw a fit! 😂

I will add to it as I have future success. The spike is my first bow buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

longbeard2212 said:


> 🥶


I see I'm not the only one who has taped up their entire bow, looks pretty good. Congrats on a very nice buck!


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> I got my woodpecker log euro mount up, and my wife didn't even throw a fit! 😂
> 
> I will add to it as I have future success. The spike is my first bow buck.
> 
> View attachment 7767982
> 
> 
> View attachment 7767983
> 
> 
> View attachment 7767984


First of many to come! Hope i get to follow along with them as you accomplish it! 🙂


----------



## 1005283

I have a friend that received passes to Callaway Gardens the other day. Had to be used by the new year. Asked if i wanted to go and get pictures of the birds of prey. Of course i took that offer. Not used to taking photos that close. Haha great time. These birds came from rehab for various reasons. It’s not wild, kinda cheating but i’m not trying to hide the fact they’re captive. Haha fun day.


----------



## ZDC

Took my flinter on a walk Monday. Black powder is the only addiction I have that rivals archery.


----------



## Mossy-Back

Letmesee said:


> I have a friend that received passes to Callaway Gardens the other day. Had to be used by the new year. Asked if i wanted to go and get pictures of the birds of prey. Of course i took that offer. Not used to taking photos that close. Haha great time. These birds came from rehab for various reasons. It’s not wild, kinda cheating but i’m not trying to hide the fact they’re captive. Haha fun day.
> View attachment 7768135
> View attachment 7768136
> View attachment 7768137
> View attachment 7768138


It's a cool show. We took our boys there in November and camped at Roosevelt State Park and did the Christmas light trolley ride.


----------



## 1005283

Mossy-Back said:


> It's a cool show. We took our boys there in November and camped at Roosevelt State Park and did the Christmas light trolley ride.


Awesome! Great little area. I live less than 20 minutes from there. I need to make it over there more often. Hadn’t been since i was a kid (maybe 5 years old). My only memory was a guy walking around with a butterfly on his finger. Haha


----------



## 1005283




----------



## longbeard2212




----------



## Mossy-Back

My parents are visiting this week so we took the opportunity to make some sausage with my dad and my boys like we did when I was a kid. We made 12 pounds of sage breakfast sausage with a half beef, half wild hog mixture. Next time I'll probably make venison Italian sausage.


----------



## bcarico




----------



## bcarico




----------



## bcarico




----------



## bcarico




----------



## bcarico




----------



## Fatguyinatree

IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.





IClark said:


> Seeing alot of negative threads posted lately. Let's just have some fun and post pics anything related to bowhunting, shed hunting, fishing, nature hikes etc....maybe there's tons of other threads out there like this but let's just keep positive and creative and have a good time! I'll start with a few pics from last deer season.












Been watching this one for awhile on camera. He must wind me... Next year


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
51m

Bald Eagles Conowingo Dam December 2022


----------



## hawkdriver55




----------



## hawkdriver55




----------



## hawkdriver55




----------



## AjPUNISHER

A week ago we had 5"s of snow, temps in the teens and single digits with bergs on the river...









Today, 55°, all day rain and a light fog to go with it 
































Thats an island in the middle of the bottom pic, kinda looks like it was floating in the clouds.


----------



## ZDC

Mossy-Back said:


> My parents are visiting this week so we took the opportunity to make some sausage with my dad and my boys like we did when I was a kid. We made 12 pounds of sage breakfast sausage with a half beef, half wild hog mixture. Next time I'll probably make venison Italian sausage.
> 
> View attachment 7769040
> 
> 
> View attachment 7769039
> 
> 
> View attachment 7769037
> 
> 
> View attachment 7769038
> 
> 
> View attachment 7769036


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> A week ago we had 5"s of snow, temps in the teens and single digits with bergs on the river...
> View attachment 7770256
> 
> 
> Today, 55°, all day rain and a light fog to go with it
> View attachment 7770257
> 
> View attachment 7770264
> 
> View attachment 7770258
> 
> View attachment 7770259
> 
> Thats an island in the middle of the bottom pic, kinda looks like it was floating in the clouds.
> View attachment 7770262


On the other side of Pa temps where in the singles last week and today where in the low 60s !!! 









( Just over a week ago there was ice on the inside of the doors and windows) 



We had fog but looks like you had quite a big more !


----------



## mallardsx2




----------



## mallardsx2




----------



## sdmc530

Anybody got an extra shovel and a lot of muscle?


----------



## UntouchableNess

kwilson16 said:


> Sheesh. You passed on that. You’re my hero!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The neighbor didn’t. That’s fine. More deer out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Jack Kromer

@kromerpics
·
5h

Fox photographed from our back yard in nice light in the fall. October 2022


----------



## mallardsx2




----------



## IClark




----------



## WVbowProud

The bachelor group was one, then two, and now a third has joined the party. The burbs are popping this winter.


----------



## full moon64

Juvenile Bald Eagle looking for a fish over the Susquehanna River at Conowingo Dam. December 2022


----------



## pbuck

A few deer along the Stillwater river on the way to Red Lodge Montana.


----------



## pbuck

Just now in my backyard…


----------



## roosiebull

It starts…


----------

